# Grandin Road 2019



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This thing is too stinkin' cute! It's more of a "fall" thing but it's cute.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> This thing is too stinkin' cute! It's more of a "fall" thing but it's cute.


Yes! Super cute!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

pipresidente said:


> I do not see a Grandin Road 2019 thread yet, so thought I would get one rolling. Historically their new merch is released in early July; I have not seen any teasers or social media photos from them at all- they have to be coming soon right?! Some of last year's sold out items are back with a ship date of July 15!


What are some of the sold out items that you saw are coming back?



RCIAG said:


> This thing is too stinkin' cute! It's more of a "fall" thing but it's cute.


Super cute! Definitely more fall than Halloween as you said.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

sneakykid said:


> What are some of the sold out items that you saw are coming back?
> 
> 
> Super cute! Definitely more fall than Halloween as you said.



The tombstone with melting candles is restocked, as are the skeleton hands and a few others that I wanted last year but waited too long to buy. 









Tombstone with Melting Candles, 34 inch | Grandin Road


It has lights, spooky sounds, and vintage appeal. All that's missing is an epitaph that should read, Here lies one of the best Halloween props ever. Nothing ordinary about it, our Tombstone with Melting Candles is motion-activated to send chills up your spine, with five flickering...




www.grandinroad.com













Skeleton Hands, Peace | Grandin Road


Sign language. Our Skeleton Ground Breaking Hands speak volumes of Halloween fun from beyond the grave-no animation required. Crafted from durable, 100% resin to be sturdy enough for propping in the flower bed or along a sidewalk, year after year. Decorative skeleton...




www.grandinroad.com













Posable Ghost Figure | Grandin Road


Up from the grave, our Posable Ghost Figure is more than meets the unsuspecting eye. Beneath layers of his spectral, gauzy burial gown is a metal-pole framework that adjusts to varying heights: crawling from the ground, hovering low, or levitating nearly six feet tall. Change his...




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

pipresidente said:


> The tombstone with melting candles is restocked, as are the skeleton hands and a few others that I wanted last year but waited too long to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I'm glad for you that they brought them back! They look fun! =)


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Grandin Road usually has an amazing collection of merch, some years moreso than others. Fingers crossed that they get the ball rolling soon. The straw dog actually is pretty adorable. The garden greenery dogs shown at the website could easily lend a touch of _The Shining _to a setup.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Last year I waited too long to get that perfect sale and missed out on this Sea Monster. It is back and yep I paid full price plus shipping and I don't even care


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

The best thing I ever bought from GR is the witch legs. They are now 5yrs old & they still look amazing. Everyone loves them .... especially me


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> Last year I waited too long to get that perfect sale and missed out on this Sea Monster. It is back and yep I paid full price plus shipping and I don't even care
> View attachment 712738


Sometimes it's worth it to pay full price, especially if you want it badly enough.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Kdestra said:


> The best thing I ever bought from GR is the witch legs. They are now 5yrs old & they still look amazing. Everyone loves them .... especially me


LOVE it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I bought the witch legs a few months ago during a 25% + free shipping sale, but it had a July ship date, which honestly is fine by me. This will be my second pair (the other is the black and white legs with red shoes). Can’t wait to get them, I’m sure they’re gonna be amazing just like the other pair!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Where are our sleuthers? I can’t remember who started it but someone decided to look under the hood on the site to uncover the new Halloween products before they were officially listed for public viewing. I tried a few numbers but didn’t come up with anything new.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Where are our sleuthers? I can’t remember who started it but someone decided to look under the hood on the site to uncover the new Halloween products before they were officially listed for public viewing. I tried a few numbers but didn’t come up with anything new.


If you look online at last year's new Halloween merchandise, the numbers start with 118- for example, 118xxxx. You can change the seven digit number and get a new item, regardless of the descriptor ahead of it or the index after it (i.e. "ground-breaking-hands" can stay the same, even if it is not the ground breaking hand item)

https://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton-ground-breaking-hands/halloween-haven/outdoor-halloween-decorations/1186868?listIndex=3

I looked through the "new arrivals" that are on there now, and they start with 128. the highest it would let me go is here, some wall art that is available next week:

https://www.grandinroad.com/citrus-floral-greenery-collection/gifts-celebrations/newest-additions/1280875?listIndex=0

I could not go past 1280875. Not sure whether the Halloween décor will pick up in sequence or skip to a higher sequence like 13 something. I tried a few 13s with no luck.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I did the same a few days ago but didn’t have any luck. Was hoping someone else would uncover something good! They’re probably just not out there yet.....I can’t remember the exact timeframe but I think it was somewhere June/early July-ish.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Grandin road has started releasing videos on youtube of the Halloween merchandise.so far its all old items.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They are posting videos as I type this....and some of it is new!

I need this!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I think this one might be new too. They’ve had that black cat in prior years but it wasn’t animated.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Animated Dark Night Dragon (FOG MACHINE NOT INCLUDED)


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> They are posting videos as I type this....and some of it is new!
> 
> I need this!


The crystal ball looks very witchy. I may need it!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

pipresidente said:


> I do not see a Grandin Road 2019 thread yet, so thought I would get one rolling. Historically their new merch is released in early July; I have not seen any teasers or social media photos from them at all- they have to be coming soon right?! Some of last year's sold out items are back with a ship date of July 15!


You know today I was thinking about GrandinRoad, I have my eyes on Yvette and own Victoria and the three witches stirring the pot which are always a major hit at Halloween. Today while on their site I got a pop up that said please enter your email to get notification when the full collection was on the site. While I typed in my email, I was smiling thinking YESSSSSS!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> The crystal ball looks very witchy. I may need it!



I know! And here I am trying to go into the season with “saving” on my brain and Grandinroad has got me already and the season hasn’t even officially started yet. Figures! But then again, they always do that to me. No matter how hard I try to resist, their stuff is just too great! There’s always a few things that go on my “have to have” list!

I love the look of this one much better than last years. Did you get that one? It’s very similar but has skeletal hands and the ball itself just rotates through a few different colors. No “mist, just a straight color.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That dragon looks very cool. Love the animation on it! Even though I have an addiction to life size props, I will resist this one ?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I know! And here I am trying to go into the season with “saving” on my brain and Grandinroad has got me already and the season hasn’t even officially started yet. Figures! But then again, they always do that to me. No matter how hard I try to resist, their stuff is just too great! There’s always a few things that go on my “have to have” list!
> 
> I love the look of this one much better than last years. Did you get that one? It’s very similar but has skeletal hands and the ball itself just rotates through a few different colors. No “mist, just a straight color.


No, I decided against last year’s version. This one looks so much nicer. More $$$ I’m sure.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> This thing is too stinkin' cute! It's more of a "fall" thing but it's cute.


Put a bit of red paint all around the doggy's mouth. Tell visitors he's Cujo


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

These videos look great! Good finds guys! And now we know some numbers. The dragon is 1286632, the crystal ball is 1286655, and the witch is 1286685. The links don’t work yet though. When they go live we should fill in some other numbers ;-)


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Seems odd that they’d include the link in the description when they’re not live yet. Maybe that means they’ll be available soon.

I also noticed a lot of their Halloween stuff now says “This item is excluded from some promotions.” I hope they don’t do what they did last year or the year before where the first several sitewide sales excluded all of Halloween Haven.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

The three links work now

The dragon is $499, the crystal ball is $159, and the witch/cat duo is $149. 

I tried messing with numbers but so far the only one that worked in the 12s is for Wilma witch, who also had a video link, and was around last year but with a crystal ball instead of a broom.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Actually- I did find some that I think are new:

Falloween wreath








Falloween Wreath | Grandin Road


Like nothing you've seen and you will only find it at Grandin Road: the gilded elegance of our Falloween Wreath is here. A circled bed of deep emerald-to-midnight-black leaves props the season's richest harvest: pumpkins, pinecones, and twigs-glazed with autumn gold and complemented...




www.grandinroad.com





Falloween garland:








Falloween Garland | Grandin Road


Like nothing you've seen and you will only find it at Grandin Road: the gilded elegance of our Falloween Garland is here. A bed of deep emerald-to-midnight-black leaves props the season's richest harvest: pumpkins, pincones, and twig-glazed with autumn gold. Spellbinding as part...




www.grandinroad.com





Falloween urn filler:








Falloween Urn Filler | Grandin Road


Greet guests with the gilded elegance of our Falloween Urn Filler. A gathering of deep emerald-to-midnight-black leaves, along with pumpkins, pinecones, and twigs, glazed with autumn gold. Place it in your favorite urn for a midas touch of harvest meets Halloween. You will only find...




www.grandinroad.com





Eerily enchanted wreath (is this new? looks familiar):








Eerily Enchanted Wreath | Grandin Road


It's the colors and lush texture of our Eerily Enchanted Wreath that lure you in; it's the shockingly gorgeous skulls that make it such a fatal attraction-so dreadfully lovely, you must have it. Foam skulls are realistically shaped and aged with dark, metallic charm. Get it...




www.grandinroad.com





Urn filler (also looks familiar): 








Eerily Enchanted Urn Filler | Grandin Road


Floral-and-skull Halloween urn filler Elegant jewel tones, metallic skulls Grapevine arbor, metallic resin topper Indoor/covered outdoor versatility A Grandin Road exclusive Our Eerily Enchanted Urn Filler sits...




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Weeping willow lights:








Halloween Weeping Willow Lights | Grandin Road


A cascading, twinkle effect dancing down thirty strands of lights: our Halloween Weeping Willow Lights create a backdrop for drama. Thirty strands of glowing orange LED lights are bundled, wrapped in black, and attached to a 10-long pick at one end. Pick bends slightly to help create...




www.grandinroad.com





Life size dreadful Devon!!!:








Lifesize Dreadful Devon | Grandin Road


Life-size Dreadful Devon stands eye-to-glowing-white eye with most party guests-she's an intimidating 5-1/2 ft. tall. Eyes glow, and her face and hands are molded and painted for frightening realism. Arms are posable; otherwise, form is built on a sturdy metal stand beneath draping...




www.grandinroad.com





New Eva! Red hair??:








Lifesize Eerie Eva | Grandin Road


Our Life-size Eerie Eva stands an intimidating 5-1/2 ft. tall, so she's eye-to-glowing-white eye with most party guests. Her face and hands are molded and painted for frightening realism. Arms are posable; otherwise, form is built on a sturdy metal stand beneath draping fabric...




www.grandinroad.com





Victoria is back:








Lifesize Venetian Victoria | Grandin Road


Life-size Venetian Victoria stands eye-to-glowing-white eye with most party guests-she's an intimidating 5-1/2 ft. tall. Eyes glow, and her face and hands are molded and painted for frightening realism. Arms are posable; otherwise, form is built on a sturdy metal stand beneath...




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> They are posting videos as I type this....and some of it is new!
> 
> I need this!


Oh I love the crystal ball!!!


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

The sneak peak was posted in Facebook and links to the items I listed earlier:









Grandin Road: Home Décor | Indoor and Outdoor Furniture | Halloween Decorations


Discover and shop affordable, designer-inspired home decor, indoor and outdoor furniture, holiday and Halloween decorations, wall art, bar stools, area rugs, benches, bedding and more.




bit.ly


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> That dragon looks very cool. Love the animation on it! Even though I have an addiction to life size props, I will resist this one ?


That dragon is amazing. Not $499 amazing though


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The “Eerily enchanted” wreath and urn filler looks like a remake of the “Gothic romance” they had last year. I have the wreath.....it’s fantastic! Not sure I like the colors on this year’s line though.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oooooohhhhhh looks like they are adding a 4th expressive pumpkin this year, too! He’s not on the page yet, but he’s in the photo.

https://www.grandinroad.com/express...s/halloween-haven/top-25/1090467?listIndex=18


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

pipresidente said:


> Weeping willow lights:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Devon is new I think! but it looks like they’ve changed the other 2 ladies up. Something about Victoria looks oddly different, and not in a good way. Can’t tell if it’s her face or just her clothing. Her hands are definitely different as well.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

I love Grandinroad for much the same reason I like Spirit Halloween, Costco, Home Depot, Big Lots, and all the rest. They are where I go to get ideas of what I am going to be making in the months to come. A few skulls, some flowers, and a wire wreath and I have one of Grandinroad's wreaths. A bit of foam, some pvc, and I have a tombstone with flickering candles in the front. I'm tickled pink that there are those out there buying from all the various retailers, because without them, there wouldn't be all these wonderful suggestions of what I should be working on.  

(Oh, and don't get me started on how many of the retailer's ideas are directly ripped-off from the geniuses creating props in their garages and posting their work here on Halloween Forum. They are my heroes.)


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Devon is new I think! but it looks like they’ve changed the other 2 ladies up. Something about Victoria looks oddly different, and not in a good way. Can’t tell if it’s her face or just her clothing. Her hands are definitely different as well.


Vicki does look different and I can't put my finger on it without looking at my old one. I do like Devon


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Andromalius said:


> That dragon is amazing. Not $499 amazing though


Same way that I feel about the new crystal ball. Beautiful piece, but that price - Ugh.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> Same way that I feel about the new crystal ball. Beautiful piece, but that price - Ugh.


I know, that price is ridiculous. I think the one they had last year was $99. And even that is high, but more doable with a sale.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I just got a shipment confirmation for the witch leg stakes I ordered several months ago!

For anyone who bought these, did you display them similar to the photo in a planter? I actually have the same one in the photo, but only in black. And I bought these legs to display outdoor, since the other pair I have I use indoors, so I figured I would recreate what’s in the photo. Just wondering how you weighted them down inside the planter? I’m sure if these legs are anything like the other pair I have, they’re fairly heavy. Sand? Rocks?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I just got a shipment confirmation for the witch leg stakes I ordered several months ago!
> 
> For anyone who bought these, did you display them similar to the photo in a planter? I actually have the same one in the photo, but only in black. And I bought these legs to display outdoor, since the other pair I have I use indoors, so I figured I would recreate what’s in the photo. Just wondering how you weighted them down inside the planter? I’m sure if these legs are anything like the other pair I have, they’re fairly heavy. Sand? Rocks?
> 
> View attachment 712984


I used sand for mine. Worked like a charm!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> The “Eerily enchanted” wreath and urn filler looks like a remake of the “Gothic romance” they had last year. I have the wreath.....it’s fantastic! Not sure I like the colors on this year’s line though.


Last year's did look better as far as the coloring, I agree. Michaels might wind up with something similar, at least in a swag style if not a wreath, which would cost far less with the usual coupons.



Spirits Vineyard said:


> I know, that price is ridiculous. I think the one they had last year was $99. And even that is high, but more doable with a sale.


Right. Even with free shipping _and_ a discount, still too high.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Bobbiejo! I actually already have a bag of sand I can use, so that works out perfectly!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

My antique urn sits on a very large pedestal. It is quite valuable & I was worried the legs would break the rim. So I layered the urn with top soil, then pea gravel. After that I topped it off with a thick pink piece of foam insulation board. This holds the leg spikes in place & keeps water out of the urn in case temps drop below freezing. On top I placed JBLs & gourds along with fall festive foliage


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> My antique urn sits on a very large pedestal. It is quite valuable & I was worried the legs would break the rim. So I layered the urn with top soil, then pea gravel. After that I topped it off with a thick pink piece of foam insulation board. This holds the leg spikes in place & keeps water out of the urn in case temps drop below freezing. On top I placed JBLs & gourds along with fall festive foliage


Would love to see a pic of it all assembled!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I like the look of Devon. Nice that her face is very different. Not that I need another ghost lady. Where are the ghost men? The only thing I notice different about victoria is the dark shading on her hands. I wish they would remake lady in black. She had such a pretty dark dress.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Ditsterz said:


> I wish they would remake lady in black. She had such a pretty dark dress.


That was a fantastic one. Oriental Trading's Mourning Glory is probably the next best alternative.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I've thought about about mourning glory. I'm hoping for a resurrection. I like the vampire family too-the mom and daughter.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Is it sad that I can’t remember if I have Mourning Glory? I *think* I may have bought her last year. Won’t know until I start hauling everything out.

I agree, I would have LOVED to get the entire vampire family that Grandinroad had several years back. I managed to get the father Jasper (for a steal at $50 too!) but the others were long since sold out.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

But I agree, they need a few male life size figures (besides zombies) to go with the ladies!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> But I agree, they need a few male life size figures (besides zombies) to go with the ladies!


True. All of their full-bodied males, _when _they are made, wind up being noticeably footless, though. At least the ladies have dresses and no one can tell that their tootsies are MIA.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Actually the few males I do have are made with different stands and do have shoes. Horrible, cheap plastic that is thinner than Solo cups that flop around every which way, but shoes nonetheless! Instead of having the cheap Christmas tree stands that offer no support for such a top-heavy prop, they have a square metal base that has 2 poles that run vertically, one up each pant leg. Many of the Home Depot props are like this, but also a few I got from Grandinroad have them. Vladimir the vampire, werewolf dad, Day of the Dead man, and Bernard the Butler. I don’t think Jasper has feet though. If I recall I think he just has the Christmas tree stand that his long cape covers up. So he’s like the ladies, no tootsies! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I would LOVE for this guy to come back! Animated operatic Giovani.....


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Would love to see a pic of it all assembled!


Posted the first one previously & the second is from behind


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm blue


Spirits Vineyard said:


> I would LOVE for this guy to come back! Animated operatic Giovani.....
> 
> View attachment 713078


He certainly was cool. If there were to be a reissue with just enough changes to differentiate it from the first version, they could always go with silver in place of the gold, which would actually look a little better still, IMO.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Posted the first one previously & the second is from behind



Oh yeah I think I have seen your photo before. Still looks amazing!


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

MasqAddikt said:


> That was a fantastic one. Oriental Trading's Mourning Glory is probably the next best alternative.


How does the quality of the Oriental Trading compare?

Going to have to add Devon to the collection. I don't think my Victoria has the headband of flowers like this one.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

From my experience OT is somewhat cheaper. And that could be ok, depending on how you plan to use them. For instance if you are going to use them outside, then the lesser quality is just fine.


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> From my experience OT is somewhat cheaper. And that could be ok, depending on how you plan to use them. For instance if you are going to use them outside, then the lesser quality is just fine.


That has been my opinion on some of the small items I have gotten from OT. I may still order her from OT so I get someone not in a white dress.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

allears22 said:


> How does the quality of the Oriental Trading compare?


I am going to have to disagree with Spirits Vineyard on the quality being less. Either place, what the consumer is buying is a latex or plastic head with matching hands, some garments with a bit of padding and wires in the arms, and a metal stand with a plastic base. This is just my opinion, but I feel that none of these types of life-size figures are worth the normal asking (telling?) price.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

I received an email today that says the full Halloween Haven collection will be out on 7/11!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> I am going to have to disagree with Spirits Vineyard on the quality being less. Either place, what the consumer is buying is a latex or plastic head with matching hands, some garments with a bit of padding and wires in the arms, and a metal stand with a plastic base. This is just my opinion, but I feel that none of these types of life-size figures are worth the normal asking (telling?) price.


It is true, there are definitely a few props that are of equal quality (and I agree, are almost always over priced) and are all designed similarly: plastic/latex head, possible arms, some kind of clothing garment and a Christmas tree stand. But for the majority of what I’ve bought at both places, there is a difference in quality and they are not made the same. I have several from Grandinroad I bought over the years that have sturdy, square metal bases and a metal basket type thing that helps form the chest/shoulders (much like how Gemmy props are made). Similar to the life size props you can get from Home Depot, which I believe are also made by Gemmy but sold under their “Home Accents Holiday” label.

One other thing to note though. It also depends on when you bought it. It seems like the older props were made much better than those sold today. But I guess you can say that about a lot of things!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

He’s now available on the site, and his name is Frank!

For just a mere $69, this paper mache head can be yours ?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep, paper mache. I skipped Oliver last year for that reason. 

I got the other 2, Jasper & Herbert, the first year they were out & while I LOVE them & they are unique looking, they are light paper mache. They aren't worth full price unless you feel like you MUST have them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Totally agree. I was a bit disappointed when I got the first 2 on the material...despite it stating very clearly in the description that they’re made out of paper mache. And I bought the 3rd guy they added last year, same disappointment but yet still bought it because I love their faces. And I’m sure I will get this year’s 4th to add to the collection. My OCD won’t have it any other way ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Andromalius said:


> Vicki does look different and I can't put my finger on it without looking at my old one. I do like Devon


Her hair and collar look weird. I own Victoria and find her very eerily Beautiful and the new one looks like her dress is strangling her.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Is it sad that I can’t remember if I have Mourning Glory? I *think* I may have bought her last year. Won’t know until I start hauling everything out.
> 
> I agree, I would have LOVED to get the entire vampire family that Grandinroad had several years back. I managed to get the father Jasper (for a steal at $50 too!) but the others were long since sold out.
> 
> View attachment 713077



You can always log into your GR account and look at past orders. For me that's the fastest way to see what I eventually ordered in the past. Sometimes you think you want to order something and then pass, other times you get something that you liked but hadn't given a lot of thought to, so it can be hard to know exactly what you have unless you are super organized. And we're all that, right?!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I WISH I were more organized when it came to my Halloween stuff! Ironically though, I am pretty organized with everything else. Or, _most_ everything else.

Mourning Glory was from Oriental Trading, but you’re right, I could look up past orders there as well. It appears I didn’t buy her. I bought Madam Misery instead. Oh, and the mermaid skelly that I was peer pressured into buying and never even opened the box she was delivered in. Gosh I hope she wasn’t damaged! ?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

The first 20% off & free shipping and that wicked looking crystal ball is mine! It will be my third crystal ball purchase this year if you count any stone sphere, not just crystal. ? I see a trend already. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo, did you see the new one they have at Earthbound? It’s the same “snake on crystal ball” but instead of the snake being gold, it’s black. I ordered a couple things from them a few weeks back and was almost tempted to buy it, but figured it was too similar and I like the gold one better. As I’ve mentioned I am going to try hard to limit what I buy this year to only the must haves, so it was the first to not make it on that must have list!


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> It is true, there are definitely a few props that are of equal quality (and I agree, are almost always over priced) and are all designed similarly: plastic/latex head, possible arms, some kind of clothing garment and a Christmas tree stand. But for the majority of what I’ve bought at both places, there is a difference in quality and they are not made the same. I have several from Grandinroad I bought over the years that have sturdy, square metal bases and a metal basket type thing that helps form the chest/shoulders (much like how Gemmy props are made). Similar to the life size props you can get from Home Depot, which I believe are also made by Gemmy but sold under their “Home Accents Holiday” label.
> 
> One other thing to note though. It also depends on when you bought it. It seems like the older props were made much better than those sold today. But I guess you can say that about a lot of things!


I guess I am concerned if I order the OT one I will be upset if the quality is that much worse than GR. The price is similar enough it would definitely bug me.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Are you talking about Venetian Victoria? I’m not sure on that one to be honest. I think her quality has changed over the years (from GR) so it’s hard to say how much different she is from the OT one. I’ll say this though. I have her male counterpart I bought from OT a few years ago and was severely disappointed. Yes, they were made similar, had the same cheap Christmas tree stand, but the plastic on his head/face was much closer to the plastic you’d get in one of those flimsy Halloween masks. The material of the clothing much cheaper too. And the hair, I won’t even get started on the hair, but let’s just say it was a good thing he came with a hat! 

But when I look at the photos of OT’s “Standing ghost girl” and GR’s “Venetian Victoria”, they really do look identical! If you can get a sale at OT it might be worth going with that one. As it is with the GR one, you’d have to wait for a sale to get that price to be what OTs regular price is.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> The first 20% off & free shipping and that wicked looking crystal ball is mine! It will be my third crystal ball purchase this year if you count any stone sphere, not just crystal. ? I see a trend already. ?


That might take some time. It seems that they are going to make it a point to exclude the Halloween merchandise from certain sales, at least for now, which is disappointing.



Spirits Vineyard said:


> Bobbiejo, did you see the new one they have at Earthbound? It’s the same “snake on crystal ball” but instead of the snake being gold, it’s black.


I spotted a black snake sandtimer, but not a crystal ball. Any chance that you could post a link? Thanks.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

allears22 said:


> I guess I am concerned if I order the OT one I will be upset if the quality is that much worse than GR. The price is similar enough it would definitely bug me.


Just from the photos I can tell you the hands and face of the life size OT props like ghost girl & mourning glory don't match. The face is flesh colored and the hands are white. Might not be as noticeable with mourning gory since she has a veil over her face. I would suggest getting whatever you buy on sale. We all know everything Halloween is overpriced for the level of quality.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Bobbiejo, did you see the new one they have at Earthbound? It’s the same “snake on crystal ball” but instead of the snake being gold, it’s black. I ordered a couple things from them a few weeks back and was almost tempted to buy it, but figured it was too similar and I like the gold one better. As I’ve mentioned I am going to try hard to limit what I buy this year to only the must haves, so it was the first to not make it on that must have list!


No I didn’t see it. I stopped by their Raleigh store last week, but walked away empty handed. I considered getting a couple of the wands for my Harry Potter scenes, but they were smaller sized than I really wanted. I just looked at their website, but didn’t see any snake crystal ball. I did see an octopus one though. That might be cool with an underwater theme. I purchased a couple of pieces for just such a theme last year, but didn’t have the space to display it. I think my things are gold colored though. If the octopus just sits on the sphere, it could be painted.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> That might take some time. It seems that they are going to make it a point to exclude the Halloween merchandise from certain sales, at least for now, which is disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> I spotted a black snake sandtimer, but not a crystal ball. Any chance that you could post a link? Thanks.



Either it’s gone or I’ve completely lost it! All I see there now is the sand timer.

This is the gold one they had last year...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> No I didn’t see it. I stopped by their Raleigh store last week, but walked away empty handed. I considered getting a couple of the wands for my Harry Potter scenes, but they were smaller sized than I really wanted. I just looked at their website, but didn’t see any snake crystal ball. I did see an octopus one though. That might be cool with an underwater theme. I purchased a couple of pieces for just such a theme last year, but didn’t have the space to display it. I think my things are gold colored though. If the octopus just sits on the sphere, it could be painted.



I saw the octopus one but refrained from buying because I didn’t like the way it looked at certain angles. If you end up buying it you’ll have to share photos!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Either it’s gone or I’ve completely lost it! All I see there now is the sand timer.
> 
> This is the gold one they had last year...
> 
> View attachment 713178


I have to have that snake. I can't find it on their site either. Really hope they bring it back.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Grandin Road has 25% off sitewide right now. Not sure how long the sale lasts. I just ordered the crystal ball and Devon. It is not as good as 20% off and free shipping but almost.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Either it’s gone or I’ve completely lost it! All I see there now is the sand timer.
> 
> This is the gold one they had last year...
> 
> View attachment 713178


As nice as the gold version looks, that has to be truly stunning in black. Maybe they will post it again when it gets into Fall, hopefully. Thank you for trying.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> As nice as the gold version looks, that has to be truly stunning in black. Maybe they will post it again when it gets into Fall, hopefully. Thank you for trying.


I have a sneaky fealing that I might’ve been mistaken! Wouldn’t be the first time ?

But if I do see it, I’m sure I or someone else here in the forums will post it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well, I just bought the crystal ball. I absolutely did not want to spend that much, but when I saw the little pop up telling me how many people have added it to their carts, I got nervous thinking it might sell out fast. Yeah, it’s a little early to be thinking about items selling out already, but it’s happened. Especially with us here in the forums.....I’m sure we alone have been responsible for that! LOL

So dear friends, spend and shop wisely ?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I put it in my cart too, but with $21 shipping and another $11 tax, it brings it right back to $155 dollars. Ugh! I’m going to hope to get it soon at 20% off and free shipping.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Not to convince you to buy it now, but you always have 30 days to call and get a price adjustment if there is a different price. Since I have a crystal ball collection, I didn’t want to let this one slip out of my hands (no pun intended!)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Totally agree. I was a bit disappointed when I got the first 2 on the material...despite it stating very clearly in the description that they’re made out of paper mache. And I bought the 3rd guy they added last year, same disappointment but yet still bought it because I love their faces. And I’m sure I will get this year’s 4th to add to the collection. My OCD won’t have it any other way ?


I feel ya, I'm considering both Oliver & Frank this year. I like their faces too & I'm a sucker for a unique JOL even though they're basically overpriced paper balls. 

At least we KNOW now that that's what they are. That first year when I got them I was really disappointed that they weren't resin. Not sure why I thought that but I did.

Hello, my name is RogerClyneIsAGod (RCIAG) & I'm a Never-Reads-The-Description-aholic.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Not to convince you to buy it now, but you always have 30 days to call and get a price adjustment if there is a different price. Since I have a crystal ball collection, I didn’t want to let this one slip out of my hands (no pun intended!)


Have you ever posted a picture of all your crystal balls? Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Have you ever posted a picture of all your crystal balls? Which one is your favorite?



Not yet! I meant to last year but never seemed to find the time to gather them altogether in one spot. I should be able to get one this year because I bought a new curio cabinet and I think I’m gonna store them in there. My favorite is just the large clear one I have, and then the black onyx one. And then the gold snake one from Earthbound. And then the..... ?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I have a sneaky fealing that I might’ve been mistaken! Wouldn’t be the first time ?
> 
> But if I do see it, I’m sure I or someone else here in the forums will post it!


No worries. It is not like I would have the money for it at the moment anyhow.



Spirits Vineyard said:


> Not yet! I meant to last year but never seemed to find the time to gather them altogether in one spot. I should be able to get one this year because I bought a new curio cabinet and I think I’m gonna store them in there. My favorite is just the large clear one I have, and then the black onyx one. And then the gold snake one from Earthbound. And then the..... ?


The onyx crystal ball sounds really interesting. I have a few myself, mostly small ones. I am curious about something now - is that a crystal ball with a witch hat resting on it as your avatar?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> I feel ya, I'm considering both Oliver & Frank this year. I like their faces too & I'm a sucker for a unique JOL even though they're basically overpriced paper balls.
> 
> At least we KNOW now that that's what they are. That first year when I got them I was really disappointed that they weren't resin. Not sure why I thought that but I did.


I like the humanoid pumpkins, too. With so many display pieces being made of resin, it _is_ pretty surprising that they are paper mache instead, especially for around $70.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> No worries. It is not like I would have the money for it at the moment anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> The onyx crystal ball sounds really interesting. I have a few myself, mostly small ones. I am curious about something now - is that a crystal ball with a witch hat resting on it as your avatar?



No, but that actually would be a cool prop! It’s a wine glass ??

The first one I ever bought was a large, clear, 200mm one. I searched hi and low for a cheap Halloween prop one to go with one of my life size gals but had a hard time finding one, so I ended up just investing in a real one. Once I did that, my collection began!

Here are some pics of that crystal ball. What I love about the real ones is how they reflect the light from the camera. Once I gather the rest of them together I’ll take some pics of them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Actually I just realized, there is my original Venetian Victoria in my post above! The older ones were made differently...her face is actually made out of some kind of foam and covered with material. You actually have to protect her face from getting hit because it will dent in and stay like that. I ended up with 2 of them because the first one they sent me she had a badly dented chin. The second one had a slight dent on the nose, but I didn’t have them send me a 3rd since it was small and not as noticeable. You can see in the photo above where her chin is dented in, but in the photo below, it’s my other Victoria that had a small dent in her nose that’s barely noticeable. I thought I’d post them in case anyone wants to compare with the new ones being sold.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

That crystal ball is fabulous! It really catches the light and looks almost otherworldly amongst the picture setting.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> No, but that actually would be a cool prop! It’s a wine glass ??
> 
> The first one I ever bought was a large, clear, 200mm one. I searched hi and low for a cheap Halloween prop one to go with one of my life size gals but had a hard time finding one, so I ended up just investing in a real one. Once I did that, my collection began!


Oh. Haha. Still a cool picture.

Very nice. It looks amazing in the parlor room setup.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

MasqAddikt said:


> I like the humanoid pumpkins, too. With so many display pieces being made of resin, it _is_ pretty surprising that they are paper mache instead, especially for around $70.


In retrospect I'm kinda glad they aren't resin. I have enough heavy resin things from pumpkins to those Homegoods busts. They're kind of a pain to store & they're heavy so they're a pain to move. These GR mache JOLs are so much easier to deal with.

They're still waaaay too expensive for mass produced paper mache. If they were from an Etsy maker or Stolloween I could understand that price, but really, you're just paying for the faces which are pretty cool, but not really worth that much money (not even including shipping which is standard no matter what they're made of).

AUGH! I really do want those two though!  I guess I'll wait for a good sale & if they're still around then pounce.

FTR, still hating these smileys.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Today the 25% off sale is still going on for Grandin Road but it excludes Halloween. The new and/or updated lifesize figures such as Devon and Venetian Victoria and the crystal ball are back to full price today. 

I'm glad I purchased the crystal ball yesterday. In the past, I have purchased something early from them for Halloween and received a cancellation notice or a long backorder notice because Grandin Road did not receive as large of an initial shipment as they had planned or underestimated demand. Then I had to wait several months or longer to get the item. Ugh! Anyway, didn't want to take that chance on the crystal ball. And since I was ordering anyway the shipping wasn't much more when I added Devon into the order. 

Spirits Vineyard, I love your crystal ball and photos. Way cool. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG, now that you mention the smilies, are you able to see the emojis in my post right above yours? Or does it display in code? I just used emojis from my phone instead of the ones provided here in the forum....i (kinda) miss the JOL ones ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Today the 25% off sale is still going on for Grandin Road but it excludes Halloween. The new and/or updated lifesize figures such as Devon and Venetian Victoria and the crystal ball are back to full price today.
> 
> I'm glad I purchased the crystal ball yesterday. In the past, I have purchased something early from them for Halloween and received a cancellation notice or a long backorder notice because Grandin Road did not receive as large of an initial shipment as they had planned or underestimated demand. Then I had to wait several months or longer to get the item. Ugh! Anyway, didn't want to take that chance on the crystal ball. And since I was ordering anyway the shipping wasn't much more when I added Devon into the order.
> 
> Spirits Vineyard, I love your crystal ball and photos. Way cool. Thank you for sharing!



Ohhhh I’m so glad I got it yesterday too! There were only like 4 or 5 Halloween things that were discounted, everything else was excluded from the 25% off, but now even those 5 things are back to full price. They did this last year, too, and maybe even the year before, where the first few sales excluded all Halloween. But that eventually changes as we get into the season. I wonder how many people actually bought the crystal ball!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Spookerstar said:


> Last year I waited too long to get that perfect sale and missed out on this Sea Monster. It is back and yep I paid full price plus shipping and I don't even care
> View attachment 712738


I did too for the skeleton hands in the shape of a heart!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Well, I just bought the crystal ball. I absolutely did not want to spend that much, but when I saw the little pop up telling me how many people have added it to their carts, I got nervous thinking it might sell out fast. Yeah, it’s a little early to be thinking about items selling out already, but it’s happened. Especially with us here in the forums.....I’m sure we alone have been responsible for that! LOL
> 
> So dear friends, spend and shop wisely ?
> 
> View attachment 713179


We are responsible for a lot of things selling out... I remind GR of that every time I call. And I remind them that they need to consider checking out this website and communicating with us - maybe a coupon just for forum members... But they haven't listened to me yet. Maybe if we ALL called or emailed, they'd be a little more responsive to us.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> We are responsible for a lot of things selling out... I remind GR of that every time I call. And I remind them that they need to consider checking out this website and communicating with us - maybe a coupon just for forum members... But they haven't listened to me yet. Maybe if we ALL called or emailed, they'd be a little more responsive to us.



It’s funny you mention that! I thought about the same thing, but then I thought we could actually be the reason they choose to NOT put things on sale. Because we show them that there is a group of people who think about and plan for Halloween during parts of the year when most other people do not. And our group has proven that we spend large amounts of $$ on a holiday that again, most people wouldn’t. While there is a number of people here that has and stands by a budget, there are just as many who don’t. So the longer they can keep their Halloween merch at full price (or close to full price) the better for them. I could be wrong, but I’ve often thought that since I joined here.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> In retrospect I'm kinda glad they aren't resin. I have enough heavy resin things from pumpkins to those Homegoods busts. They're kind of a pain to store & they're heavy so they're a pain to move. These GR mache JOLs are so much easier to deal with.


Some resins are actually almost like plastic and can be really light. I know what you mean about the other type, though - hefty and _very _breakable.



X-Pired said:


> Today the 25% off sale is still going on for Grandin Road but it excludes Halloween. The new and/or updated lifesize figures such as Devon and Venetian Victoria and the crystal ball are back to full price today.


What do you mean _back_ to full price? Was there some sort of secret discount not available to everyone?



halloweenscreamqueen said:


> We are responsible for a lot of things selling out... I remind GR of that every time I call. And I remind them that they need to consider checking out this website and communicating with us - maybe a coupon just for forum members... But they haven't listened to me yet. Maybe if we ALL called or emailed, they'd be a little more responsive to us.


Ah, good old corporate greed... Excluding the Halloween items from sales, there is a high chance of having _more _left over that has to be offered on clearance after the season, making their profits less than they could have been had they been fair. Perhaps they will listen _then_.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

MasqAddikt said:


> What do you mean _back_ to full price? Was there some sort of secret discount not available to everyone?


Yesterday Grandin Road had 25% off on the crystal ball and maybe four or five of the other new, sneak peek Halloween items. It only lasted the day.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

X-Pired said:


> Yesterday Grandin Road had 25% off on the crystal ball and maybe four or five of the other new, sneak peek Halloween items. It only lasted the day.


Thanks for the info. I must have checked the website at the wrong point yesterday... not that it would have mattered either way.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Ugh!!! I was going to get the ladies today and now they are not 25% off anymore. I’m so sad.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

When I went to place my order yesterday, I actually decided to open a Grandinroad credit card because they were running a promotion, “Get $50 for every $250” spent. I thought to myself, ok, I’m sure I can find one or 2 more things to go with the crystal ball so I can get the $50. Well lo and behold, that was when I discovered that most of the Halloween was NOT on sale. It was just those 4 or 5 items. I put Devon in my cart, but I was still short, and couldn’t find one other thing that I wanted to bring my order up to the $250. I mean damn if I wasn’t gonna get that $50 after I sacrificed opening up a credit card that I didn’t really want. So I ended up removing Devon and adding 2 Christmas items, which actually WERE included in the 25% off. Seriously? You won’t include Halloween but you’ll include Christmas, which is even further away? That’s just silly.

But that’s ok. I actually wanted those 2 Christmas things from last year but never got to purchase because they were out of stock. And the ship date isn’t til September so I won’t have to worry about storing them until then! Win win! ?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Seriously? You won’t include Halloween but you’ll include Christmas, which is even further away? That’s just silly.


Joann has a clearance Christmas section, yet there is not a single Halloween item out. These companies are nuts, I swear.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I tried sleuthing through the numbers but everything I found that was unlisted was from last year. :-/


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> Joann has a clearance Christmas section, yet there is not a single Halloween item out. These companies are nuts, I swear.


Did you see the NEW items on Joann? Nothing much yet but some cute banners and signs.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Meadow said:


> You know today I was thinking about GrandinRoad, I have my eyes on Yvette and own Victoria and the three witches stirring the pot which are always a major hit at Halloween. Today while on their site I got a pop up that said please enter your email to get notification when the full collection was on the site. While I typed in my email, I was smiling thinking YESSSSSS!


I have two of the ladies they sell.I had eyed them for years and finally got them last year.The faces are stunning however the frame work of their body is cardboard aka shoulders and arm joints.They were barely holding up out in the weather when I took them down.But they were in the yard all october.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

pipresidente said:


> Weeping willow lights:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ladies look differemt in a good way.my victorias had what looked like spider webs for hair and both had cardboard torsos.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Did you see the NEW items on Joann? Nothing much yet but some cute banners and signs.


Yep. I think that there were a whopping ten decor items listed when I last checked.



halloween71 said:


> The ladies look differemt in a good way.my victorias had what looked like spider webs for hair and both had cardboard torsos.


Cardboard?! I am pretty sure that the life-size figures generally have plastic for the chest area that fits onto the pole and foam padded wire arms. You really got cheated, sorry to say.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I agree, my ladies don’t have cardboard anything! I have 2 Victoria’s, a Haunting Helsa (or whatever her name is) and a vintage bride, who actually is the best made out of all of them. Plus several others. Really I think the issue is that there is no chest or torso to even speak of. It’s just a head with arms attached and garment over top of that to hide that fact. 

I shared this last year but if you want to make your ladies more stable, get yourself a small, weighted, umbrella stand to replace the cheap Christmas tree stand they come with. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

MasqAddikt said:


> Yep. I think that there were a whopping ten decor items listed when I last checked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MasqAddikt said:


> Yep. I think that there were a whopping ten decor items listed when I last checked.
> 
> 
> 
> Cardboard?! I am pretty sure that the life-size figures generally have plastic for the chest area that fits onto the pole and foam padded wire arms. You really got cheated, sorry to say.


this is my victoria purchased last year in july.I


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Notice the spiderweb hair and the cardboard shoulder..eva is the same.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I did write a bad review for them on grandin road...Ive been in the halloween yard haunt since 2006 these are the worst products as of yet that I have bought from grandin raod everrrr.The shiny duct tape is mine from the shoulder pic to try to hold the arm up.And this is last years preorders...so I do hope this years is whats pictured on website.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

I’m super annoyed with Grandin Road. I put the Halloween ladies in my cart on Friday and the promo said it was going on through 7/1- since I was away on vacation I figured I would check out over the weekend. I even have the page still open on my computer showing the sale price. By phone and email they refused to honor the 25% off now, saying Halloween is excluded. 

I just sent them the 3 different item screen shots (one below for example) and my less than thrilled reply. Kinda sucks that I spend so much there every year and they refused to honor the price they advertised. Guess I won’t be shopping there anymore out of principle. I hate it when principles get in the way of my Halloween display.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

halloween71 said:


> I did write a bad review for them on grandin road...Ive been in the halloween yard haunt since 2006 these are the worst products as of yet that I have bought from grandin raod everrrr.The shiny duct tape is mine from the shoulder pic to try to hold the arm up.And this is last years preorders...so I do hope this years is whats pictured on website.


Maybe I should be glad they didn’t give me the 25% off and call it a day!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

pipresidente said:


> Maybe I should be glad they didn’t give me the 25% off and call it a day!


I went back to my order I ordered them in april they was delvered in july it was victoria and eve that I ordered they was 76.00 a piece plus shipping.I ordered during a 20 percent off sale ...Thank God.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am a grandin road credit card holder also I refuse to pay full price for my halloween items...Which seems like what they are trying to do.I have always been able to use codes.Not now.I did just call them out tho on instagram.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

halloween71 said:


> I am a grandin road credit card holder also I refuse to pay full price for my halloween items...Which seems like what they are trying to do.I have always been able to use codes.Not now.I did just call them out tho on instagram.


“Lynette”, who was the manager I spoke to, said that they will not be offering many discounts on Halloween at all this year and coupons will not apply because their prices are good and consistent with other merchants’ prices. They may want to look around if they think that. I told her I won’t be shopping there anymore. 
Damned principles.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

halloween71 said:


> this is my victoria purchased last year in july.I
> View attachment 713256
> View attachment 713257
> View attachment 713256
> View attachment 713257



Mine has the same god awful hair. That’s one of the things that looks different in this year’s version, for the better. Her hair looks longer and straighter, like she’s had a Brazilian blowout ?

But who knows if that’s just in the photo. I’m sure they try to make them look as best they can in the photos.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

pipresidente said:


> “Lynette”, who was the manager I spoke to, said that they will not be offering many discounts on Halloween at all this year and coupons will not apply because their prices are good and consistent with other merchants’ prices. They may want to look around if they think that. I told her I won’t be shopping there anymore.
> Damned principles.



I call BS on Lynette. Their prices are so ridiculously marked up that the only way they can sell it is by offering sales. Most people don’t buy anything unless it’s on sale anyway, so from a marketing perspective that makes sense that their “original” prices are high. But to say that they won’t have any sales on it at all? I don’t believe it for a second. Maybe they have a new marketing team and that may be their strategy going into the season, but they’ll quickly realize that nothing is selling and they’ll be forced to put it on sale. With other merchants, their seasonal stuff gets priced to move. It never sits at full price for long.

They actually did this last year where the first few weeks after they debuted their new products, all of Halloween Haven was excluded from their sitewide sales, but then it was eventually lifted. Hopefully this year won’t be any different.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah I don't believe they won't have sales on Halloween stuff. I could see not including Halloween Haven stuff when it first debuts for a couple weeks, but further along they'd be stupid not to have sales on HH stuff.

This is just my guess but I'd suspect those prices are the reason so many things are returning this year. They didn't get rid of them from last year because they thought people were willing to pay full price for things.

The Katherine's Collection stuff is probably priced correctly, that stuff is expensive, but some of the other stuff isn't.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

halloween71 said:


> Notice the spiderweb hair and the cardboard shoulder..eva is the same.


I think that most of those life-size figures wound up with the spiderweb-like hair, however strange it may be. The cardboard torso, on the other hand, is a first



halloween71 said:


> I did write a bad review for them on grandin road...Ive been in the halloween yard haunt since 2006 these are the worst products as of yet that I have bought from grandin raod everrrr.The shiny duct tape is mine from the shoulder pic to try to hold the arm up.And this is last years preorders...so I do hope this years is whats pictured on website.


Good. People need to see/hear the truth. If the quality is that horrendous, it needs to be pointed out.



pipresidente said:


> “Lynette”, who was the manager I spoke to, said that they will not be offering many discounts on Halloween at all this year and coupons will not apply because* their prices are good and consistent with other merchants’ prices*. They may want to look around if they think that.


That is a hoot.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> No, but that actually would be a cool prop! It’s a wine glass ??
> 
> The first one I ever bought was a large, clear, 200mm one. I searched hi and low for a cheap Halloween prop one to go with one of my life size gals but had a hard time finding one, so I ended up just investing in a real one. Once I did that, my collection began!
> 
> ...


Spirits Vineyard, do you display any of your crystal balls year round or just seasonal? How many ‘real’ ones do you have? I’m just starting a collection and looking forward to adding the one from Grandin Road this year. I ordered it and it’s supposed to be available for shipping July 15th. Pretty excited about that! I hope it is as nice in person as it is on Grandin Road’s website. I often find items they have at other retailers for a bit less but the crystal ball is exclusive to them. I wonder if they will have other gypsy items available this season?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I’m just starting a collection and looking forward to adding the one from Grandin Road this year. I wonder if they will have other gypsy items available this season?


That one does look like it will be superb. This triple moon crystal ball is phenomenal and very reasonably priced. There are also some cushions/pillows and home decor from Killstar, many marked down at the moment, that would also fit your theme well.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> That one does look like it will be superb. This triple moon crystal ball is phenomenal and very reasonably priced. There are also some cushions/pillows and home decor from Killstar, many marked down at the moment, that would also fit your theme well.


I love that crystal ball. You could display that all year. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here are some of the crystal balls that I still have out on display. I’d say about half my collection are real ones and the other half props. Well I guess technically they are all props since I don’t “use” them (like for gazing or some other sorcery), but you know what I mean! I’ll have to take another pic once I get the others out of storage,


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> That one does look like it will be superb. This triple moon crystal ball is phenomenal and very reasonably priced. There are also some cushions/pillows and home decor from Killstar, many marked down at the moment, that would also fit your theme well.



Oh I love the stand on that one! I might just have to purchase that. Not a bad price for a 110mm.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I was actually looking at stands on Etsy the other day and was contemplating this moon stand. I didn’t like that it was 4 moons though instead of 3. Somehow I think it should just be 3.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/691971...=sr_gallery-1-26&organic_search_click=1&bes=1


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

GR will most likely put their stuff on sale. I think Lynette was yanking your chain and really didn’t know what she was talking about.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Illysium said:


> I love that crystal ball. You could display that all year. Thanks for the link!


I agree that it would look fantastic on display any time of the year. Glad to help.



Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here are some of the crystal balls that I still have out on display. I’d say about half my collection are real ones and the other half props. Well I guess technically they are all props since I don’t “use” them (like for gazing or some other sorcery), but you know what I mean! I’ll have to take another pic once I get the others out of storage,
> 
> View attachment 713305


Very nice. I like the scrollwork pattern to your cabinet as well.



Spirits Vineyard said:


> I was actually looking at stands on Etsy the other day and was contemplating this moon stand. I didn’t like that it was 4 moons though instead of 3. Somehow I think it should just be 3.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/691971...=sr_gallery-1-26&organic_search_click=1&bes=1


That's pretty interesting in its own right, though I also think that a pattern of three does look better.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> GR will most likely put their stuff on sale. I think Lynette was yanking your chain and really didn’t know what she was talking about.


Probably. GR did respond to my follow up email. Said they put Halloween on 25% off sale by mistake and when they realized the error they changed the price back. 
I really want Devon and Eva for my haunt. I have to decide whether I’m still mad at GR or not.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

freeking awesome!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

pipresidente said:


> Probably. GR did respond to my follow up email. Said they put Halloween on 25% off sale by mistake and when they realized the error they changed the price back.
> I really want Devon and Eva for my haunt. I have to decide whether I’m still mad at GR or not.


Im sure you will get over your madness lol. I did when I got my two ladies in.Because I know their props are norm amazing.I ended up getting alot of items on clearence last year.The quija board and fortune teller.The board is awesome.I never unboxed the fortune teller.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They do have the halloween items as excluded from promotional coupons.I think thats the first time I have seen that.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here are some of the crystal balls that I still have out on display. I’d say about half my collection are real ones and the other half props. Well I guess technically they are all props since I don’t “use” them (like for gazing or some other sorcery), but you know what I mean! I’ll have to take another pic once I get the others out of storage,
> 
> View attachment 713305


I love your collection. Please post more pics once they come out of hiding!! Do you remember the price of the snake one ??


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I love your collection. Please post more pics once they come out of hiding!! Do you remember the price of the snake one ??


The snake one was actually pretty inexpensive, although it is small so that’s probably why. Got it from Earthbound Trading last season and if I recall it was somewhere in the vicinity of $30-40, and they always have sales so I’m sure I got a minimum of 30% + free ship with that. It’s a very hippie-centric store, but they usually have a handful of spiritual/Halloween-ish type items that are pretty nice, especially come fall time.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

halloween71 said:


> They do have the halloween items as excluded from promotional coupons.I think thats the first time I have seen that.



They definitely did it last year, but it only lasted a few weeks!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I call BS on Lynette. Their prices are so ridiculously marked up that the only way they can sell it is by offering sales. Most people don’t buy anything unless it’s on sale anyway, so from a marketing perspective that makes sense that their “original” prices are high. But to say that they won’t have any sales on it at all? I don’t believe it for a second. Maybe they have a new marketing team and that may be their strategy going into the season, but they’ll quickly realize that nothing is selling and they’ll be forced to put it on sale. With other merchants, their seasonal stuff gets priced to move. It never sits at full price for long.
> 
> They actually did this last year where the first few weeks after they debuted their new products, all of Halloween Haven was excluded from their sitewide sales, but then it was eventually lifted. Hopefully this year won’t be any different.


I agree. GrandinRoad has a new coupon every day. Lots of people follow their products for Halloween. As stated previously, I can see them holding out a little with new products but only for a little while. They’re a business and like all businesses they need to sell product. Not to mention, the sales on some things are already applying.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

We are just getting started on 2019 Halloween purchases. Those first few stores, including GR, offering new 2019 merchandise will easily rake in massive amounts of money from us. GR’s prices are already so high, just give us some sales and we will pretend we are getting a good deal and happily buy. If they would give me free shipping & 20% off, I would have already bought the fortune teller crystal ball. Instead, I’ve been shopping online at other online vendors. Their loss!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> We are just getting started on 2019 Halloween purchases. Those first few stores, including GR, offering new 2019 merchandise will easily rake in massive amounts of money from us. GR’s prices are already so high, just give us some sales and we will pretend we are getting a good deal and happily buy. If they would give me free shipping & 20% off, I would have already bought the fortune teller crystal ball. Instead, I’ve been shopping online at other online vendors. Their loss!


I agree! By early September I generally have already spent what I am going to on Halloween for the season. Merchants that offer incentives to purchase from them will get my money between now and then. I did order the crystal ball but got it at 25% off.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

yesterday I got a coupon in the mail from gr in a halloween type card with 25 dollars off.Its is good till 8-15.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

halloween71 said:


> yesterday I got a coupon in the mail from gr in a halloween type card with 25 dollars off.Its is good till 8-15.


Wow! Is it good for Halloween merchandise? I infrequently get catalogs, but never anything else. I do buy what I consider a lot from GR, but have never received special discounts or free Halloween merchandise like some of the people here get. I don’t even get their emails alerting me to sales. I’ve tried to add my email to their list, but it says it’s already on there. ?Still, I’m getting no emails other than emailed receipts directly after making a purchase. Obviously a screwup in their system.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I agree! By early September I generally have already spent what I am going to on Halloween for the season. Merchants that offer incentives to purchase from them will get my money between now and then. I did order the crystal ball but got it at 25% off.


I buy very little after about the beginning to middle of September if anything at all so I agree with you. By then I have usually found everything that I intend to purchase for the season. Of course, post-Halloween purchases are made on clearance items if I find something I need.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Bobbiejo said:


> Wow! Is it good for Halloween merchandise? I infrequently get catalogs, but never anything else. I do buy what I consider a lot from GR, but have never received special discounts or free Halloween merchandise like some of the people here get. I don’t even get their emails alerting me to sales. I’ve tried to add my email to their list, but it says it’s already on there. ?Still, I’m getting no emails other than emailed receipts directly after making a purchase. Obviously a screwup in their system.


The same thing happened to me a couple of years ago. I ended up phoning customer service to inquire about it. Somehow they had checked in their system not to send promotional emails to email address. It took about five minutes to get the issue resolved.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

X-Pired said:


> I buy very little after about the beginning to middle of September if anything at all so I agree with you. By then I have usually found everything that I intend to purchase for the season. Of course, post-Halloween purchases are made on clearance items if I find something I need.


It’s so funny you say that! When you start looking early by the time everything is in stores you either already own everything or you’ve already seen it online and watched every YouTube review on it.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Has anyone attempted to plug numbers into the site to try and find hidden items like years past? I tried a few and was unsuccessful.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

A few of us have but nothing yet....


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I just checked out their website and it looks like "Halloween Haven" is in full swing.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I just checked out their website and it looks like "Halloween Haven" is in full swing.


The only new things up though are in the sneak peak. The rest of the items are from years past. New collection is being released in full on 7/11.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh, okay. Thanks.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Looking forward to the 11th.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Looking forward to the 11th.


Me too! Though I’m still in a fight with them. ;-)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, Collections Etc. already has knockoffs of some the GR paper mache pumpkins that I covet. They are much cheaper & made of resin. They're not an exact match, but still, they're called the exact same name as the GR ones, Expressive Pumpkins. I got 2 of them, the short smiling one & the tall one. I didn't like the face on the medium one.









Expressive Pumpkins Fall Tabletop Decor | Collections Etc.


Use these expressive pumpkins separately or all together for a unique and fun Halloween display. Each pumpkin has dimensional details and different facial expressions that give them plenty of personality. The hand-painted pumpkins are sold separately and each is approx. 7"Dia. Resin. Available...



www.collectionsetc.com





Of course, this does not mean I won't still buy the mache ones to have a complete, matching set!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

You’re just like me @RCIAG, gotta have the complete set! ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

In my most back seat child voice.. are we there yet? Really want to know what animatronics we get. Dying to know what this year’s trends will be.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Two days out from the big reveal and we can’t sleuth out the new items? What a bummer!


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I've tried multiple times with no luck to scout out new items. They've either found a new way to hide them or they're not listed yet. Bummer


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m thinking they’re just not listed. I’ve tried several numbers using the same method we’ve always used and I still do get items that do come up. In fact, some of the numbers I’ve used pulls up Frontgate, one of their sister sites, which I thought was strange!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

More videos just posted. We’re getting close!

I’m loving this raven. I can’t believe they’re selling this though....they have the black one too and it’s the same one from Michaels that they had last year I believe.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I don’t really care for the radio itself, but the stations are cool!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m sure this will appeal to someone.......just not me. I like the idea of it, but it looks like a cheap plastic head with material draped over it. And I like how they don’t even show the bottom of it in the video.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks like this one may be a remake of the original one they had a few years back? I bought one but it was a dud (as did many others because it had a lot of bad reviews). Hopefully this one is improved!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I just saw the new videos post on YouTube. Glad you all are on it.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m sure this will appeal to someone.......just not me. I like the idea of it, but it looks like a cheap plastic head with material draped over it. And I like how they don’t even show the bottom of it in the video.


This would be so amazing if he danced. See the appeal if you don’t want to invest in a projector.


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

The mirror is a cool effect, at least something I haven't seen before.

The camera is completely ruined by the sound. WHY add that overplayed song at the end?

And I'm sorry, but how many variations of the haunted phone can these companies make?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I got a foldout card thingy in the mail today w/ a $25 gift certificate inside, and it says the entire Halloween collection will be available tomorrow, July 10! I think someone here previously said the 11th, but my card says the 10th (unless they’ve changed it).

And I guess either I didn’t buy enough last year or they didn’t do promo items this year because for a few years in a row they sent me an actual freebie item, which was pretty cool. Not that I won’t take a $25 certificate! Since it’s a GC it can be used on anything. And plus the foldout card was promoting the Halloween release specifically, so it would be silly of them to say “excludes Halloween Haven”!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

@Bobbiejo .......here’s something for you! This little gold wasp is one of the only things I haven’t seen yet. Perhaps they will have more bug-related things in the release?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Rustie said:


> The mirror is a cool effect, at least something I haven't seen before.
> 
> The camera is completely ruined by the sound. WHY add that overplayed song at the end?
> 
> And I'm sorry, but how many variations of the haunted phone can these companies make?



I thought the same exact thing about the phone when I saw it! I wish someone would make an actual, real looking Victorian style phone that was somehow haunted. No need to put skulls and bones on it. Maybe I’d buy it then.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I thought the same exact thing about the phone when I saw it! I wish someone would make an actual, real looking Victorian style phone that was somehow haunted. No need to put skulls and bones on it. Maybe I’d buy it then.


Totally love the idea of the phone, animatronic butler and a whole spooky hotel vibe.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Totally love the idea of the phone, animatronic butler and a whole spooky hotel vibe.


Yes, exactly! There are so many people who use that as their theme for Halloween....a haunted/spooky hotel. If the right company made the right products, they could make a killing!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yes, exactly! There are so many people who use that as their theme for Halloween....a haunted/spooky hotel. If the right company made the right products, they could make a killing!


Does make me wonder why more companies don’t create ”themed sets”. Seems like it could take out a lot of guesswork.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Grandinroad has tried to do it a couple times I think but they failed at it IMO. I think it was year before last when they introduced a couple of cool circus items. The problem is it was just those few items. Not really enough to call it a circus theme. So if that was your theme, you’d have to look elsewhere for completing your haunt.

I know Party City does a good job at creating themes (or at least last time I checked) but the problem is most of their items are crap....not quality items. Good for parties but not for collectors.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

The new items are up. Pretty disappointing, to be honest, and I guess that Grandin Road is going to cater almost exclusively to the wealthy anymore.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I kinda agree. It appears they’ve added another high end designer who does seasonal merch......Karen Didion? Never heard of her. I do like the 2 skeleton busts but for $ 250 a pop...and you know you’ll need both....forget it.

I’m disappointed, but not that disappointed because that means it will be easier for me to make this a save/purge year! I thought Grandinroad was gonna make me struggle with that because they always do.

I’ll still probably buy a couple things though when their sales include Halloween. I just won’t be buying everything.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Oh! I haven’t looked yet! I’m heading that way now. ? ? ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> The new items are up. Pretty disappointing, to be honest, and I guess that Grandin Road is going to cater almost exclusively to the wealthy anymore.


I like GR so much it actually is upsetting to say I’m disappointed.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I’m extremely disappointed in this years offerings.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard - Thanks for sharing all of those GR videos. I do like the raven, but, if it is the same one that Michaels has, I would probably get it from them as I am sure they would be less expensive. Again, thanks.


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Grandinroad has tried to do it a couple times I think but they failed at it IMO. I think it was year before last when they introduced a couple of cool circus items. The problem is it was just those few items. Not really enough to call it a circus theme. So if that was your theme, you’d have to look elsewhere for completing your haunt.
> 
> I know Party City does a good job at creating themes (or at least last time I checked) but the problem is most of their items are crap....not quality items. Good for parties but not for collectors.


I am surprised that Grandin Road didn't include any more items than the wizard doll (and a few witches) from Katherine's Collection. They have a new theme this year called Krooked Kingdoom. Several smaller items could have been included, like a 22-inch duchess of doom figure, and the castle, which is a great piece featuring a gargoyle and several towers. It seems as though other retailers are promoting the dragon theme this year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They probably only get the license to carry a few pieces each year. The only way Katherine’s Collection sells on or thru Grandinroad is when it goes on sale, and I’m sure Katherine wouldn’t want her whole line to be sold at those discounted prices! 

Her stuff is amazingly beautiful, but it should be with those price tags!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’m sorry some of you are disappointed in the offerings this year. ? 

I’ve already created a want list:
Crystal Ball $159
Witch hand candle $69
Katherine’s witch head $349
Skeleton bees $24
Celestial moon decor $149

Katherine’s witch head is freakin awesome! I so want that, but the $349 price is way more than I want to spend. Maybe with 20% off & free shipping. ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Just checked out GR's "Halloween Haven". There are a couple of cute pieces, i.e., the melting candles and the raven. Did a "mock" check out of the melting candles, and with shipping and tax they would be almost $52.00 (list price is $39). Just too expensive. If I can obtain a coupon I might order them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here’s the raven that I got from Michaels last year. I actually still had it out since I bought it towards the end of the season. I want to say I paid around $16 for it? I can’t recall the price, but I know it was way cheaper than what Grandinroad is selling it for. It will definitely be worth seeing if Michaels will have it again this year. Hard to say though since most of their things are new year to year I think.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I’m sorry some of you are disappointed in the offerings this year. ?
> 
> I’ve already created a want list:
> Crystal Ball $159
> ...



Minus the bees and add the bird cage, that’s my wish list too! Still disappointed though because that list is SMALL compared to how long my list usually is!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard - Thanks for sharing the picture of your raven. I will be on the look-out for someting similar. Grandin Road has some nice items, but again, they are expensive.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

marlah said:


> I am surprised that Grandin Road didn't include any more items than the wizard doll (and a few witches) from Katherine's Collection. They have a new theme this year called Krooked Kingdoom. Several smaller items could have been included, like a 22-inch duchess of doom figure, and the castle, which is a great piece featuring a gargoyle and several towers. It seems as though other retailers are promoting the dragon theme this year.


Yes, I’m surprised more Katherine’s Collection stuff wasn’t offered. I was hoping to finally get the witch server they had for the past three years and of course they don’t have it this year. I do like the large witch from KC this year but the shipping is $159 since it’s “oversized”.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I guess they figure if you’re paying $1,600, what’s another $160 on top of that? ?
Best to pick her up when they have a free ship promo that includes oversized items!


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Just checking in here for the first time in a bit- glad to see they put the items out a day earlier than they said! I am disappointed in the new items as well but makes it easier not to buy. I shop for my outdoor display and I only see a few new things that look interesting like the towering reaper and groundbreaking arm with lantern.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Also, I bought the exact same witch hat (on books with spider) decoration that they have for $49.00 2 years ago at Home Goods for like $20


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmmm I am going to have to wait for a sale. I like the cracking mirror a lot but otherwise I don't feel like anything is a must have for me


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Luckily, nothing at Grandinroad tempts me this year. Not a single thing.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Guess we will save some money this year thanks to GR......BUT......knowing us Halloween lovers, we will find somewhere else to spend it.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> I’m sorry some of you are disappointed in the offerings this year. ?
> 
> I’ve already created a want list:
> Crystal Ball $159
> ...


I won’t deny the crystal ball is cool. It is. The price is just a little high for me. I know if I put something like that outside it’s just risky. Also, when price points are higher it does mean your Halloween budget takes a hit. Not saying I won’t put the money in. I will. The three witches from GR and Venetian Victoria are some of my faves. I don’t know exactly what I was looking for. They’ve always done such an amazing job at curating collections in the past and I kinda feel like they just gave us random Halloween things.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

It’s possible they’ve had new management take over, or a new marketing strategy put in place, or both. Within the last year, one of their sister sites, Improvements Catalogue, went out of business (or was absorbed into HSN). We didn’t get any elaborate video walk-thru either like they’ve traditionally done in the past. I can’t remember if they did one last year but for a few years before that, they had amazing 3D interactive walk-thru videos of their merchandise. I miss those!

So maybe they’re cutting corners where they can and tightening the belt to keep the lights on.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> So maybe they’re cutting corners where they can and tightening the belt to keep the lights on.


If they truly are having difficulties, Grandin Road might want to drop a few designer goods next year and pander a bit more to the lowest common denominator by going back to offering _affordable _products and not being greedy. This is kind of like when Kmart started delusionally thinking that they were on par with Macy's and raised their prices insane amounts, which hurt them terribly. Companies need to remember that there are a lot of other options out there and people, in general, tend to go where they feel that they are getting the most value for the price.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I love those black cats but I shall have to admire from far, far away at that price. Ouch.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Now that you mention it, I too loved GR's videos of current Halloween merchandise. They really had me excited for their merchandise. Sadly, though, as Impy stated, I will admire the few items I liked from afar.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

GR didn't make a Halloween Haven video last year. This year's offerings are so disappointing. I remember when they offered willem & margaret busts at $79 each compared to those designer Didion busts at $249 each. They have priced themeselves out of my reach.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Impy said:


> I love those black cats but I shall have to admire from far, far away at that price. Ouch.


I’ve seen them made with real pumpkins. Definitely cheaper. They are very cute.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I remember seeing the real pumpkin versions and loving those, too. Now I just need someone to do a more affordable knock-off OR get crafty myself.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MasqAddikt said:


> If they truly are having difficulties, Grandin Road might want to drop a few designer goods next year and pander a bit more to the lowest common denominator by going back to offering _affordable _products and not being greedy. This is kind of like when Kmart started delusionally thinking that they were on par with Macy's and raised their prices insane amounts, which hurt them terribly. Companies need to remember that there are a lot of other options out there and people, in general, tend to go where they feel that they are getting the most value for the price.


In general retailers, even some catalog places, have had a very difficult few years. Certainly a lot of brick and mortar stores like Target, Spencers Gifts (with temp store Spirit Halloween), and even Walmart have been feeling the pinch. Most of them have tried to adapt and compete in different ways but I know from my own postal experiences that shipping has gone crazy (just mailed some things priority mail and know it was _much_ cheaper a number of years ago). I use to buy a lot off of Ebay early on but shipping there affected the cost of things. I think increased prices for shipping started with the airlines fuel costs skyrocketing and hitting delivery plane transporation like FedEx, UPS, etc who raised their prices as soon as they could contractually with companies. Kmart/Sears has had their own internal issues that unfortunately have taken them down to a former shadow of what they were. For brick and mortar stores that unfortunately had their leases coming up for renewal during the real estate boom (prices in Calif have killed a lot of smaller stores), they are still struggling to stay open and pay higher lease rates if they haven't closed already. Tack on overhead costs and employee wages and insurance, yeah it's a mess.

And when potential buyers stop shopping and look for knockoffs and such, it doesn't help the retail situation and props we all want to see sold get made cheaper resulting in turning people off. Kind of a vicious circle.

I have a lot of GR props bought over the years, lots and lots of favorites, and I think for the most part the ones I have bought have been great quality. Even though I'm not adding much to what I have these past few years, I do miss their full-size props and their season preview movies. Kind of help set the mood for the coming season.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> In general retailers, even some catalog places, have had a very difficult few years. Certainly a lot of brick and mortar stores like Target, Spencers Gifts (with temp store Spirit Halloween), and even Walmart have been feeling the pinch. Most of them have tried to adapt and compete in different ways but I know from my own postal experiences that shipping has gone crazy (just mailed some things priority mail and know it was _much_ cheaper a number of years ago). I use to buy a lot off of Ebay early on but shipping there affected the cost of things. I think increased prices for shipping started with the airlines fuel costs skyrocketing and hitting delivery plane transporation like FedEx, UPS, etc who raised their prices as soon as they could contractually with companies. Kmart/Sears has had their own internal issues that unfortunately have taken them down to a former shadow of what they were. For brick and mortar stores that unfortunately had their leases coming up for renewal during the real estate boom (prices in Calif have killed a lot of smaller stores), they are still struggling to stay open and pay higher lease rates if they haven't closed already. Tack on overhead costs and employee wages and insurance, yeah it's a mess.
> 
> And when potential buyers stop shopping and look for knockoffs and such, it doesn't help the retail situation and props we all want to see sold get made cheaper resulting in turning people off. Kind of a vicious circle.
> 
> I have a lot of GR props bought over the years, lots and lots of favorites, and I think for the most part the ones I have bought have been great quality. Even though I'm not adding much to what I have these past few years, I do miss their full-size props and their season preview movies. Kind of help set the mood for the coming season.


I totally understand not being flexible in a business model and not evolving and all the issues stores are facing. The malls used to be packed and now they’re dead zones. With that being said, pop up Halloween stores do see success. Do you think if GR did pop up Halloween Haven stores that would help?

It almost seems like whoever worked at GR and oversaw how these collections happened doesn’t work there anymore.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I think they do have a couple pop ups don’t they? Or at least they used to because I remember seeing advertisements for it.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> In general retailers, even some catalog places, have had a very difficult few years. Certainly a lot of brick and mortar stores like Target, Spencers Gifts (with temp store Spirit Halloween), and even Walmart have been feeling the pinch. Most of them have tried to adapt and compete in different ways but I know from my own postal experiences that shipping has gone crazy (just mailed some things priority mail and know it was _much_ cheaper a number of years ago).
> 
> And when potential buyers stop shopping and look for knockoffs and such, it doesn't help the retail situation and props we all want to see sold get made cheaper resulting in turning people off. Kind of a vicious circle.


I cannot really speak for Target, but Spencer Gifts gave up on a lot of what made them great years ago and is now almost exclusively for those with a very juvenile sense of humor and/or looking for adult gifts, while Walmart often has too many stores close together and not enough help to get the stock put out or customers waited on in a reasonable timeframe.

If shipping costs are a good amount more, which probably is the case considering how pretty much every expense has gone up, one would think that companies would try to offer more fair prices to start with in order to increase sales, which would deter people, at least the more reasonable ones, from looking for cheaper knockoff versions. I am not blaming the companies in full, but they have certainly played a part in getting to where they are by placing extreme profits above all else.



Spirits Vineyard said:


> I think they do have a couple pop ups don’t they? Or at least they used to because I remember seeing advertisements for it.


They had at least one, IIRC. Not much of an answer, I know, but it'll have to do until someone comes along who can better clarify.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

...meh. 

The only things I would consider a must purchase are the crystal ball and the witch hand candle holder. I also really like the towering reaper but you could essentially get the same thing cheaper with the posable ghost figure or even the shimmer ghost lady. And you could modify those to make them taller. The hanging skeleton is cool but, again, you could make something exactly like that but cheaper. There also seems to be lots of florals this year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here’s another head scratcher, when it comes to their markup in pricing strategy. This same haunted radio is currently being sold at Party City for $24.99 and GR is charging $59 for.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I guess I thought GR had exclusive rights to many of their Halloween items for a few years, thus they could charge what they wanted. Some items you simply could not find anywhere else (such as that darn stripped cauldron with feet I’ve been looking for for years!), yet we also see the radio and head turning crow available at other locations the same year it’s offered at GR.

I heard about the pop up stores I think they stopped doing it a year or so before I found this website. I remember people gushing over it and it certainly increased my fascination with GR merchandise. If a company was that into Halloween, I wanted to support them by buying from them. And here we are many years later....., ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

WOW. The haunted radio is more than double at GR vs. Party City. We really have to do our homework and check out many different stores before we buy. Nothing worse than purchasing an item and then seeing the exact same one so much cheaper.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Bobbiejo said:


> I guess I thought GR had exclusive rights to many of their Halloween items for a few years, thus they could charge what they wanted. Some items you simply could not find anywhere else (such as that darn stripped cauldron with feet I’ve been looking for for years!), yet we also see the radio and head turning crow available at other locations the same year it’s offered at GR.
> 
> I heard about the pop up stores I think they stopped doing it a year or so before I found this website. I remember people gushing over it and it certainly increased my fascination with GR merchandise. If a company was that into Halloween, I wanted to support them by buying from them. And here we are many years later....., ?


The crystal ball is a Grandin Road exclusive this year. If you look toward the bottom of the descriptions on the merchandise there is generally a notation as to whether or not the item is sold exclusively through Grandin Road.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> WOW. The haunted radio is more than double at GR vs. Party City. We really have to do our homework and check out many different stores before we buy. Nothing worse than purchasing an item and then seeing the exact same one so much cheaper.


Exactly! When I first saw it on Grandinroad, I was like, why does that radio look familiar? I bought a few things from Party City a while back (late in the season last year) and I’m pretty sure that was one of them. They went right into storage since Halloween was already over so I won’t know for sure til I start unpacking everything, but since Party City still has it online, I am pretty sure it is. I was shocked too to see the raven from Michaels (in the same season) and now this. They do definitely have a few exclusives, but you gotta watch out for all the rest. 

And actually even with the exclusives, today’s Grandinroad exclusive can be next year’s Spirit or a Tuesday Morning item (or wherever else)! Not sure if any of you remember, but they had a beautiful Dia de Los Muertos female bust a few years back, and then a couple years later Tuesday Morning had the same one plus a male one. So once their contract is up on having exclusive rights, it’s fair game for any other vendor to pick it up. However that works.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> I guess I thought GR had exclusive rights to many of their Halloween items for a few years, thus they could charge what they wanted. Some items you simply could not find anywhere else (such as that darn stripped cauldron with feet I’ve been looking for for years!), yet we also see the radio and head turning crow available at other locations the same year it’s offered at GR.


Taking items that are available elsewhere for a good deal less and overpricing them in hopes that customers do not know enough to look around is not a great strategy by any means. I like Grandin Road overall, but some of their actions are real head scratchers.

Did you see the cauldrons that At Home has this year? https://www.athome.com/search/?q=cauldron&lang=default


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I really like that metal cauldron, but it looks very similar to the one Grandinroad has. I’m not sure if it’s exactly the same though, because the At Home one has “seams” that you can see running vertically every few inches or so. That ruins it for me. Well plus the fact that I already have the Grandinroad one! ?

How are you finding these on the At Home website? I tried to look for a Halloween category but it’s hiding from me.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

THIS IS A $1,000 TURKEY! I REPEAT, YES I SAID THIS IS A THOUSAND DOLLAR TURKEY! WHO IS BUYING A $1,000 TURKEY?!?

I don't think the last 10 years of Thanksgiving dinners I've had &/or been to have cost that much money!!










I get the Katherine's Collection & that new one are expensive. They're not for everyone & they are very well made & deserve to be more expensive.

But that turkey...man..that's ridonk!!

I will give them this one thing, they are great at staging pics. The set ups are always amazing.

But overall, color me unimpressed. This doesn't mean I won't buy something, but it seems like a lot of holdovers from last year, some too-expensive-for-my-taste stuff along with the usual stuff you can get elsewhere cheaper (like that radio) or something you could make yourself if you're crafty/handy enough & have the time & inclination to do so.


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here’s another head scratcher, when it comes to their markup in pricing strategy. This same haunted radio is currently being sold at Party City for $24.99 and GR is charging $59 for.
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting us know. I bought the radio at Party City. It looks exactly the same, hope the audio content will be as long as GR said -- four hours.
> ...


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> THIS IS A $1,000 TURKEY! I REPEAT, YES I SAID THIS IS A THOUSAND DOLLAR TURKEY! WHO IS BUYING A $1,000 TURKEY?!?
> 
> I don't think the last 10 years of Thanksgiving dinners I've had &/or been to have cost that much money!!
> 
> ...


Do you know what I could do with $1000?!?! Like probably get my whole neighborhood a prop. At dollar tree I bet I could buy the whole town a sign for their doors for Halloween. Granted, live in a small town but there’s so much more bang for your buck elsewhere.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

If GR has items that only they are releasing, I get being a little more pricey. But they have a reaper, a ghost lady, a ghost witch and they pretty much are just fabric covered shrouds with a few variations. I was so hoping for a new life size or something really cool prop wise. Maybe more for Zaltana. Maybe they bring back vampire stuff. I mean, something! I would have even been happy with some sort of vintage mad scientist theme.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> How are you finding these on the At Home website? I tried to look for a Halloween category but it’s hiding from me.


Oddly, At Home's website does not have a Halloween category yet and even typing the word as a search term yields no results. Things will turn up if you use words such as witch, dragon, pumpkin, skull, etc. When they were first adding them, the seasonal category had Halloween products showing up for maybe a week or two, then that stopped. It's stupid, but they should hopefully have an actual section up before too long.



RCIAG said:


> THIS IS A $1,000 TURKEY! I REPEAT, YES I SAID THIS IS A THOUSAND DOLLAR TURKEY! WHO IS BUYING A $1,000 TURKEY?!?


That is absurd. Certainly no one in their right mind.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes, a $1k turkey is absurd.....to US! Halloween enthusiasts. But do you know how many people would scoff at the idea of paying $1k for a witch tabletop server? Thinking of the KC one that’s been out there for a couple years.I know we didn’t all buy that, but a few here in the forums have, and a few more WISH they could have.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yes, a $1k turkey is absurd.....to US! Halloween enthusiasts. But do you know how many people would scoff at the idea of paying $1k for a witch tabletop server? Thinking of the KC one that’s been out there for a couple years.I know we didn’t all buy that, but a few here in the forums have, and a few more WISH they could have.


True. If I had those I’d be terrified it would get ruined. Kudos to them for being brave enough to spend the money and take the risk.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Just went to their Halloween page, can't believe what I saw. 

I still have some old catalog's from years ago when they had the animated lifesize Dr Shivers, Frankenstein's Monster and Martha Stewart stuff. 

I used to buy alot from them. I still have the ENTER IF YOU DARE and BEWARE luminaries and I am still using several heavy weight resin figures (a zombie cat, a dog and a ground breaking zombie )
Our cemetery has many, many of their tombstones from years past (now I pick up the ones at Target, can't beat thirty bucks for a damn heavy stone).

They have always been on the pricey side but the quality, (for being Made in China) was pretty good and the merchandise quite unique. 

But after checking out the Haven at GR today..........  
no, just, no............................


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I just took a quick look earlier on my phone so I will have to go back for a better look. So far the little pumpkin guy singing monster mash looked cool (can't remember the price) and those prelit corner spider webs. Sad that there is no video again.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yes, a $1k turkey is absurd.....to US! Halloween enthusiasts. But do you know how many people would scoff at the idea of paying $1k for a witch tabletop server? Thinking of the KC one that’s been out there for a couple years.I know we didn’t all buy that, but a few here in the forums have, and a few more WISH they could have.


As SV mentioned above there are several people that wanted the KC server to return this year (me included) and they sold out early on each season they were offered I believe. 

I know at least one person that treats Thanksgiving the same way people treat Halloween and Christmas decorating since there's so little out there for it decoration wise. However, the turkey isn't exclusive to GR and can be found cheaper at City Lights for $400 less and free shipping.

As several said above...ALWAYS shop around.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Those higher end designer items are almost always never exclusive to Grandin Road, and City Lights is a good place to look. Good find there! $600 is still too steep for me but I’m sure someone will buy it, because like you said, Thanksgiving may be to them like Halloween is to us. I bought a couple things from them last year as they had the best price out of anyone. Definitely a shop to bookmark.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I believe City Lights is where a couple of us got the vampire cat from Katherine’s Collection last year.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> I believe City Lights is where a couple of us got the vampire cat from Katherine’s Collection last year.


I’ve never been to City Lights. What a great site! Are there other sites you go to for GR products?


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I like the static ladies for $100...they are always a hit in my display especially if you display them right and I like they added a third one this year...I will pick one of those up. Are there any coupon codes for GR yet?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

MattB - Thanks for enlightening me about City Lights. I have not heard of them before. Appreciate it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I’ve never been to City Lights. What a great site! Are there other sites you go to for GR products?



I don’t know if there is any one site for finding Grandinroad products....it’s all over the board. But another site similar to City Lights that sells brands like Katherine’s Collection is Moonstruck Gifts

Their prices are still on the high end, but every now and again they’ll put certain items on sale. I was able to get a couple of KC items for 50% off last year!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I spend almost 75% of my Halloween budget at Grandin Road every year, but this year...there are no must haves for me and I'm really disappointed. I KINDA like the skull topiary, and maybe the cracking mirror would be cool but...that's about it. And what's with the caveat that "this item is excluded from some promotions"? The only way I ever shop at GR is if I get a discount and free shipping. 

Anyway, so much of my Halloween collection has come from GR, actually ALL of my favorite pieces have, so this is a very disappointing year for me. I even have $125 in gift certificates to use but...IDK, I'm not as excited to use them as I thought I would be by now.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

HexMe said:


> And what's with the caveat that "this item is excluded from some promotions"? The only way I ever shop at GR is if I get a discount and free shipping.
> 
> I even have $125 in gift certificates to use but...IDK, I'm not as excited to use them as I thought I would be by now.


I think that many feel the same way. I know that I certainly do.

You could always pass them this way and pretty much pay for the crystal ball for me. Please and thank you


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard - I will check out Moonstruck Gifts. I appreciate you sharing that with us. We can never have too many Halloween sites to shop from.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Was The Holiday Barn mentioned already? 









Bethany Lowe - Lori Mitchell - Joe Spencer


Bethany Lowe Halloween, Joe Spencer Dolls, Lori Mitchell Figurines. Christmas & Halloween decorations. Shop The Holiday Barn now for fabulous holiday decor!




theholidaybarn.com


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> Was The Holiday Barn mentioned already?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know there are lots of boards about our big retailers but do you think we need one for these smaller ones that seem to be some serious hidden treasures?

I am in love with Froggy Fern. How seriously adorable!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Was The Holiday Barn mentioned already?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same goes for Christmas Traditions!

Although, while I love what they offer, they charge you up the ass in shipping. I’m only an admirer on that site, not a buyer.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I know there are lots of boards about our big retailers but do you think we need one for these smaller ones that seem to be some serious hidden treasures?
> 
> I am in love with Froggy Fern. How seriously adorable!


Yes, that’s a great idea!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

So underwhelmed by the choices this year. Usually Grandin Road has something I absolutely must have and causes me to dig into my savings account. I do still like the Sea Monster, but it just seems a bit overpriced. I'm also expecting other companies to copy the idea.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

A Little Odd said:


> So underwhelmed by the choices this year. Usually Grandin Road has something I absolutely must have and causes me to dig into my savings account. I do still like the Sea Monster, but it just seems a bit overpriced. I'm also expecting other companies to copy the idea.



It should be interesting to see what the overarching theme will be this year with other companies. I know the “sea” or pirate theme was everywhere last year. Clearly Grandinroad doesn’t have one this year. At least last year they had several statement pieces that were sea-themed (the sea creature, the barnacle lady bust, the Medusa haired bust, the wooden wall skulls, etc). Not my thing, but at least it was a good selection for those who like it.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yes, that’s a great idea!


Board made : The “Hidden Retailers 2019” is up.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I do wonder if that Katherine's Collection stuff will be a collectible one day. Will it go up in price or just gather dust in someone's storage?

That's not a good reason anyone should buy anything because, well, Beanie Babies anyone? Buy things because you love it & you can afford it, but that thought has crossed my mind.

How long has KC been around? I only heard about it in the last couple of years.

I keep looking at that turkey & think I'm in the wrong business!! I could make a fugly, over-priced, over-decorated turkey too!! Heck most of the crafty people here could do just as badly if not worse!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> I do wonder if that Katherine's Collection stuff will be a collectible one day. Will it go up in price or just gather dust in someone's storage?
> 
> That's not a good reason anyone should buy anything because, well, Beanie Babies anyone? Buy things because you love it & you can afford it, but that thought has crossed my mind.
> 
> ...


Yes, we all clearly need to be in the ugly turkey business.


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> Taking items that are available elsewhere for a good deal less and overpricing them in hopes that customers do not know enough to look around is not a great strategy by any means. I like Grandin Road overall, but some of their actions are real head scratchers.
> 
> Did you see the cauldrons that At Home has this year? https://www.athome.com/search/?q=cauldron&lang=default


Last year tjmaxx/homegoods had the constellation pumpkins, the small one at least, for half the price of what Grandin Road has them this year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Katherine’s Collecrion has been around since ‘91. I think your KC and other higher end designer items may one day be collectible, but the market for them is probably going to be small and you’ll be long gone and dead by the time you could actually profit from it. If you think about it, some of KC older items, if not most, are still around with dealers selling them because they're not exactly “marked to sell.” So it takes many years to sell out of something. They’re made in limited quantities and they rarely ever go on sale, with a few exceptions here and there. But like @RCIAG said, you should buy it because you love the piece. I for one adore the few KC items I have, I don’t care if they ever become a collectible because I would never sell them!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

exlibrisnyx said:


> Last year tjmaxx/homegoods had the constellation pumpkins, the small one at least, for half the price of what Grandin Road has them this year.


Thank you for that tidbit. I really do like those. Last year, I was missing HomeGoods, but there is going to be one added somewhat nearby in plenty of time for the Halloween merchandise this year. Maybe they will also have some of the other items, or even similar.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> They are posting videos as I type this....and some of it is new!
> 
> I need this!


I just bought this, I CAN"T WAIT!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The hands are what make that thing so cool looking. That was one of the things that I *WAS *impressed with.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I can’t wait to read the first reviews on the GR crystal ball. Hopefully not long after Halloween merchandise will be included in their sales events.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> The hands are what make that thing so cool looking. That was one of the things that I *WAS *impressed with.


The hands themselves and the totally silver coloring of the rings, IMO. I am not fond of the light blue that they chose for the stones on the similar pre-lit witch hand candle. If GR would have colored the stones darker, went with clear, or omitted them altogether, it would be far better, I feel.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have the Animated Vintage Halloween Radio GR has listed. Bought it last year on a deep discount when Party City had it on their site, might have been after halloween. I posted a review of it somewhere on this forum and another member here commented they loved it too. It's really great. I can see it being something that every night leading up to halloween you play a radio show for your kids, if they will be happy with just one story that is . 4 hours of full length old time spooky radio programs that you can listen to and turn the dial for another one.

However, save yourself some money and buy it now while it's back in at Party City and only $24.99. Retails there for $34.99 btw. https://www.partycity.com/haunted-radio-796401.html


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> The hands are what make that thing so cool looking. That was one of the things that I *WAS *impressed with.


Totally agree. It is a very cool piece.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have the Animated Vintage Halloween Radio GR has listed. Bought it last year on a deep discount when Party City had it on their site, might have been after halloween. I posted a review of it somewhere on this forum and another member here commented they loved it too. It's really great. I can see it being something that every night leading up to halloween you play a radio show for your kids, if they will be happy with just one story that is . 4 hours of full length old time spooky radio programs that you can listen to and turn the dial for another one.
> 
> However, save yourself some money and buy it now while it's back in at Party City and only $24.99. Retails there for $34.99 btw. https://www.partycity.com/haunted-radio-796401.html


Thank you! I had this in my GR cart and just ordered from Party city!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Meadow said:


> Totally agree. It is a very cool piece.


The skeleton hand crystal ball they had is wonderful, i have that one. Its huge. I think i got it on a sale. Im jaw gapping over the hanging gauze witch ghost. Wtf is that for 79?
I just finished my kc witch collection thatll be sold out in two weeks. Yall remember the 50% 12 hour sales of past ? Hope rogers garden keeps their quality going everywhere else is not...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was perusing Zulily today & found the EXACT SAME tall black gourd kitties for $77.99.








Black Light-Up Gourd Cat


Light the way this Halloween this piece that's sure to add spooky ambience to your space.




www.zulily.com













Black Light-Up Pumpkin Cat


Light the way this Halloween this piece that's sure to add spooky ambience to your space.




www.zulily.com





Now you have to sign up for Zulily & order it now before it's gone, but even with shipping it's MUCH cheaper.

What I do with Zulily is order something small & pay for the shipping then put in another order & get the free shipping they offer after you put in one order. The free shipping lasts a couple of days too & you should get it after you put in that first order.

Also if you've never used Zulily before, don't expect your stuff to arrive tomorrow like Amazon. It takes a while so if you DO order anything from them & want it for the big day, order it now.

They also offer to split payments into 2 separate payments, so a $77.99 cat can cost 2 payments of $39 instead of all at once. Now the thing is I'm not sure if that's a thing they do for everyone or just customers who have been there for a while.

I think it's for everyone & it's on for these cats. So if MUST have it, Zulily is the cheapest so far but you gotta jump now.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

The crystal ball is now in stock on Grandin Road. For those who ordered they are in shipping mode. We should start to see reviews this upcoming week. I’m looking forward to it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I tried looking at my order history to see if there is any movement on the crystal ball but it looks like they’re having site issues, because after waiting like 5 minutes for the page to load, there are no orders listed and all it says is, “You haven’t placed any orders” which we all know that’s not right! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I went thru my storage bins (well, just one actually, lucky for me it was in the first one I looked in!) and found the radio I bought from Party City last year, which is the same one they have on their site today. The one on Grandinroad is just slightly different.

The Party City one is smooth molded plastic on the top, bottom and sides. The Grandinroad one has a stone coating, which I do like better because it gives it more depth. Bit nenough to pay the difference in price though. Other than that, they are identical as far as I can tell.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’ve been price shopping for a few of the GR 2019 pieces, but I cannot find the celestial moon stand anywhere. GR doesn’t mention it specifically being an exclusive. If you guys see it being sold elsewhere, please share. ?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Meadow said:


> I know there are lots of boards about our big retailers but do you think we need one for these smaller ones that seem to be some serious hidden treasures?
> 
> I am in love with Froggy Fern. How seriously adorable!


 I rather liked the overall design a few years ago, when I made the original they ripped off. The buggy eyes with vertical pupils, the question-mark shaped bent "neck" stem, the fern frond foliage, even the urn-like container with draped swag patterning -- were mine. I know there are lots of "carnivorous plants" out there but that one has way too much in common with mine for it to be coincience. That's the way it goes, I know...but it particularly bothers me when it's a place that advertises how they like to promote original artists.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I thought that thing looked familiar except I thought I'd seen that particular design somewhere else & thought it was just a repro of an older thing.

OK now I wanna see yours! It's more fun to see the original than the bad copy.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Really unimpressed with their offerings this year.really sad I always loved their unveiling vids and their unique offerings....glad I have a old stash of their older props.like the woman in black (still in the box)and other wonderful circa 2007-2010 props.And my old half reisn tombstones I have are priceless to me.I have never seen them anywhere else.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Halloween is at least included in the free shipping today.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Since the $25 GC they sent me expires Aug 15, I decided to go ahead and order the witch hand candle. I was going to hold onto it as long as I could until their sitewide sale started to include Halloween, but who knows when that’ll happen. At least I got the free shipping! The GC itself made the candle 35% off, so I’m happy with that!


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm going to buy Devon with mine today. I wasn't interested in much this year so I'm going to pick up last year's owls and the large size anika lantern. I've been eyeing the typewriter for the last few years so if it's still around at clearance time I'll scoop it up.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Devon is a good choice! If she’s still around once the sales come, I plan to get her. There are just a small number of things I plan to get this year, but nothing like previous years.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard, please post pictures of your witch hand as soon as you get it. Very good excited to see what you think.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Spirits Vineyard, please post pictures of your witch hand as soon as you get it. Very good excited to see what you think.


Yup, will do! ?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got a "Free shipping on Halloween Haven" email today. Not sure how long though.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Wish they would send that "free shipping on Halloween Haven" e-mail to me. I signed up.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks like the free shipping is good til 7/21


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I have a mint Grandin Road pumpkin man i'd consider selling, but dammit why did I ever get rid of the box?!?!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

thisdougsforu said:


> I have a mint Grandin Road pumpkin man i'd consider selling, but dammit why did I ever get rid of the box?!?!


Haha! I have the same problem with the skeleton door greeter I bought from Sam’s. I just had to have it, but now I just really don’t have the space for it. I’m trying to sell it locally on the Nextdoor app.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

CH31 said:


> I'm going to buy Devon with mine today. I wasn't interested in much this year so I'm going to pick up last year's owls and the large size anika lantern. I've been eyeing the typewriter for the last few years so if it's still around at clearance time I'll scoop it up.


I will say of the animated table top props (not people props) that I have bought over the years from GR, I would say that the Typewriter and the Spirit Board are my favorites.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Took a look at GR Halloween Haven yesterday and not really seeing anything that is on my list to buy. Doubtful that I'll buy much this year and have pretty much bought the things I have wanted since 2008 in general. Anyway I will add as far as GR goes, I see quite a few things of theirs listed on the site that I _do already have_ _so obviously I liked a lot of the things I am seeing_ ?.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

I temporarily ended my fight with Grandin Road due to the free shipping incentive, and got Devon and the skeleton hands and arm with lantern groundbreakers. Hahahaha


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

pipresidente - I'm glad you and GR made up.  You picked up some great pieces. Good job.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just got a shipment confirm on the crystal ball.....yippee! ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Just got a shipment confirm on the crystal ball.....yippee! ?


Can’t wait to see what everyone thinks of their purchase! I really hope it does not disappoint.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

pipresidente said:


> I temporarily ended my fight with Grandin Road due to the free shipping incentive, and got Devon and the skeleton hands and arm with lantern groundbreakers. Hahahaha


It’s good that you can be the adult in this situation. ? I’m holding out for a sale & free shipping. Hope I don’t regret it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

My first Grandinroad purchase of the new season has arrived! I LOVE this thing! It’s not as heavy as I would have expected, but it’s well made and beautifully painted. Kind of like the animated spirit board they have.....I’d bet they’re made by the same manufacturer. I don’t recall noticing this before I bought it, but the hands actually have tattoos on the backs of them. You can’t really see the details of that unless you see the whole underside. A nice unexpected detail! 

One other thing that I didn’t really pay attention to in the description is that it does NOT run on batteries. It comes with an AC adapter that plugs in. I wish it had the option of both because I have a pica cat who likes to chew through cords and I always have to strategically place anything that needs to be plugged in.

I also can appreciate the fact that it has a volume button. When you turn it on, if you keep it on the lowest setting you just get the ball glowing, and then you can turn it up to get the sounds of thunder. No doubt I will keep it on the lowest setting, but am thankful I have that option. I HATE when I have to try and muffle the speaker on props like this.

Overall, I am very pleased with this! Not quite worth the full price of $159, but really are they ever? I’d say it’s worth about half that.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

It looks great! I’m not a big fan of the tattoos on top of the hands (seems a little too much with all the dark coloring anyway), but I guess you won’t be able to see it when it’s sitting on a table. 
Did you order everything you wanted from GR? I’d love to see the moon item and the KC witch head.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh god no! I only ordered the crystal ball because it was one of the items they had accidentally had on sale for $119 (still had to pay shipping though), and the witch hand candle because I had that $25 gift certificate. The couple of other things I want are gonna have to wait because I’m not paying full price. I need a sale PLUS free ship to buy the rest!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Didnot not miss completing my bewitching figures. Came today im so happy, have the five now. They are soooooo well done!!! I ordered the ctystal ball today. Scared it may sell out. I want to copy the rogers garden tArot card centerpiece


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Didnot not miss completing my bewitching figures. Came today im so happy, have the five now. They are soooooo well done!!! I ordered the ctystal ball today. Scared it may sell out. I want to copy the rogers garden tArot card centerpiece


I’ve been looking at the witch figures for years but no one ever said they had them on here. Please post pictures! I think one is maybe 13 inches tall? If that’s the case, a couple of them together could make an impressive display.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Not surprisingly, I thought the same thing! I’ve often looked at them but then passed them by mainly because of price. Because knowing me, I’d need all of them to complete the set and at $99 a piece, that’s quite a penny! They are really cute though, and would also love to see pics!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Lol weelll I wanted three last year, got two, freaked out how great they are n they were sold out by the time i got mine. Like first of aug. This year im not missing them they are all detailed awesome. Small differences in costumes like glam, more witchy, trad etc You know free ship equals 20% off. They dont do a combo till late in season. Or ive missec it


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They’re all very lovely! Thanks for posting pics of your collection!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> My first Grandinroad purchase of the new season has arrived! I LOVE this thing! It’s not as heavy as I would have expected, but it’s well made and beautifully painted. Kind of like the animated spirit board they have.....I’d bet they’re made by the same manufacturer. I don’t recall noticing this before I bought it, but the hands actually have tattoos on the backs of them. You can’t really see the details of that unless you see the whole underside. A nice unexpected detail!
> 
> One other thing that I didn’t really pay attention to in the description is that it does NOT run on batteries. It comes with an AC adapter that plugs in. I wish it had the option of both because I have a pica cat who likes to chew through cords and I always have to strategically place anything that needs to be plugged in.
> 
> ...


Exactly which direction does electrical cord come out from under the hands? Based on your last picture it appears to be underneath the fingers. 

Thank you.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> My first Grandinroad purchase of the new season has arrived! I LOVE this thing! It’s not as heavy as I would have expected, but it’s well made and beautifully painted. Kind of like the animated spirit board they have.....I’d bet they’re made by the same manufacturer. I don’t recall noticing this before I bought it, but the hands actually have tattoos on the backs of them. You can’t really see the details of that unless you see the whole underside. A nice unexpected detail!
> 
> One other thing that I didn’t really pay attention to in the description is that it does NOT run on batteries. It comes with an AC adapter that plugs in. I wish it had the option of both because I have a pica cat who likes to chew through cords and I always have to strategically place anything that needs to be plugged in.
> 
> ...


Exactly which direction does electrical cord come out from under the hands? Based on your last picture it appears to be underneath the fingers. 

Thank you.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> My first Grandinroad purchase of the new season has arrived! I LOVE this thing! It’s not as heavy as I would have expected, but it’s well made and beautifully painted. Kind of like the animated spirit board they have.....I’d bet they’re made by the same manufacturer. I don’t recall noticing this before I bought it, but the hands actually have tattoos on the backs of them. You can’t really see the details of that unless you see the whole underside. A nice unexpected detail!
> 
> One other thing that I didn’t really pay attention to in the description is that it does NOT run on batteries. It comes with an AC adapter that plugs in. I wish it had the option of both because I have a pica cat who likes to chew through cords and I always have to strategically place anything that needs to be plugged in.
> 
> ...


Exactly which direction does electrical cord come out from under the hands? Based on your last picture it appears to be underneath the fingers. 

Thank you.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> My first Grandinroad purchase of the new season has arrived! I LOVE this thing! It’s not as heavy as I would have expected, but it’s well made and beautifully painted. Kind of like the animated spirit board they have.....I’d bet they’re made by the same manufacturer. I don’t recall noticing this before I bought it, but the hands actually have tattoos on the backs of them. You can’t really see the details of that unless you see the whole underside. A nice unexpected detail!
> 
> One other thing that I didn’t really pay attention to in the description is that it does NOT run on batteries. It comes with an AC adapter that plugs in. I wish it had the option of both because I have a pica cat who likes to chew through cords and I always have to strategically place anything that needs to be plugged in.
> 
> ...


Exactly which direction does electrical cord come out from under the hands? Based on your last picture it appears to be underneath the fingers. 

Thank you.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

@Kdestra if you look at the 3rd photo, where the palms are facing you, the hole for the plug is on the right side (closest to the palms). I suspect though that could be different on each crystal ball. However, if you’re worried about which direction the cord will come out, it really can come out wherever you want it to because if you look at the 2nd photo where I turned the ball on it’s side, you’ll see that it has rubber feet that elevates the whole thing up about quarter of an inch. So that gives you space to run the cord from any direction.

Hope that helps!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> It looks great! I’m not a big fan of the tattoos on top of the hands (seems a little too much with all the dark coloring anyway), but I guess you won’t be able to see it when it’s sitting on a table.


It certainly does. I like the tattoos, but they really could have gone a little more subtle with the coloring instead of using that deep, glossy black. The photos at the website make the tats look more understated. Either way, it's still a great item.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I think the flash on my camera probably made it look shinier than it really is!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> @Kdestra if you look at the 3rd photo, where the palms are facing you, the hole for the plug is on the right side (closest to the palms). I suspect though that could be different on each crystal ball. However, if you’re worried about which direction the cord will come out, it really can come out wherever you want it to because if you look at the 2nd photo where I turned the ball on it’s side, you’ll see that it has rubber feet that elevates the whole thing up about quarter of an inch. So that gives you space to run the cord from any direction.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thank you & I'm really sorry about my "multiple post". I wish there was a way I could delete them. Thanks again.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m not sure either!! I think we had the same prob with the old forum as well, so maybe one of the mods can delete the extras.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I think the flash on my camera probably made it look shinier than it really is!


Good to know. Is the coloring of the tats still that dark of a black, though?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> Good to know. Is the coloring of the tats still that dark of a black, though?


Yes, it’s definitely a dark black.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just got the witch hand, and wow, I like this one just as much as the crystal ball! Not much more I can say that I didn’t already say about the crystal ball. This one doesn’t have the tattoo, for those wondering. 

Oh, and another pleasant surprise with this is that it has a timer setting. I have no idea how many hours but I’ll find out soon enough!

I included a pic of it next to the crystal ball so you can see the size comparison. The candle is just slightly taller than the crystal ball.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just received this email......I think I may need to swing by my local Frontgate this weekend! I’m not sure if they even have any Halloween, and I’m betting if they did it’s last year’s stuff, but either way it might be worth checking out!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I just called my local Frontgate Outlet and they confirmed that what they had currently was last year’s stuff, but that’s it’s all still “new”.;They’ll be getting in the new season stuff in a few weeks. I didn’t know they had it there at all, whether last year’s or this year’s, so I am definitely going to make a trip there!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Soooooooooo.........

On a whim I decided to quickly run out to the Frontgate Outlet on my lunch break. I figured now would be a better time than waiting til tomorrow, as far as crowds and traffic goes.

They had a good bit of stuff, but as you’d expect, it was last year’s merchandise, and most of it I passed on it because I just wasn’t interested. They did have a couple things that I was contemplating on getting, just because it was 70% off. I mean who can pass up 70% off right? They had quite a few of those black scroll infinity mirrors, and a “pick your poison” serving tray that quite honestly I don’t even remember. So as I was walking around the little island of Halloween stuff, calculating the cost of those 2 items in my head, I turn the corner and guess what I see........ the tabletop witch server! Holy mother of god! I quickly discarded the mental math of those other items and knew I was trading them out for her! Forget those....I’m getting HER! With the 70% off, she came to around $380. Seriously, really didn’t want to spend that much, but considering her original price of $1200, I had to. Especially since I’ve lusted after it for so long.

And here just when I told myself this needs to be a purge/save year, Grandinroad has to go and say no, I don’t think so ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

BTW — 
If anyone is in the NC or SC area close to the Carolina Pavillion shopping center, they had 1 of the Katherine’s Collection Sorceress Skull Mirrors, and about 5 or 6 of the doorknockers. I totally would’ve bought the mirror if I hadn’t of already bought it last year, and it is amazing!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Just got the witch hand, and wow, I like this one just as much as the crystal ball! Not much more I can say that I didn’t already say about the crystal ball. This one doesn’t have the tattoo, for those wondering.
> 
> Oh, and another pleasant surprise with this is that it has a timer setting. I have no idea how many hours but I’ll find out soon enough!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures. The blue stones on the witch hand candle look far better than in the GR photos. It's too bad that the fingers do not have the sullied appearance, though, which is part of the crystal ball's appeal, at least to me.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> Thanks for the pictures. The blue stones on the witch hand candle look far better than in the GR photos. It's too bad that the fingers do not have the sullied appearance, though, which is part of the crystal ball's appeal, at least to me.


I totally agree about the fingers. Perhaps you can add a little paint to replicate the crystal ball....should be easy enough to do I would think!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

FYI: the animated phone is also sold at cracker barrel but its $29.99 instead of $49.00. Just in case anyone is interested in buying it.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Soooooooooo.........
> 
> On a whim I decided to quickly run out to the Frontgate Outlet on my lunch break. I figured now would be a better time than waiting til tomorrow, as far as crowds and traffic goes.
> 
> ...


What a score! You did good. I didn’t know either store had outlet stores.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> BTW —
> If anyone is in the NC or SC area close to the Carolina Pavillion shopping center, they had 1 of the Katherine’s Collection Sorceress Skull Mirrors, and about 5 or 6 of the doorknockers. I totally would’ve bought the mirror if I hadn’t of already bought it last year, and it is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 714138
> ...


Oh man I wish they had an outlet near Philly. I have been oogling that skeleton mirror for years but never pulled the trigger!


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

I got my skeleton peace hand, skeleton thumbs up, and the new groundbraker arm with lantern. They look just like online so nothing really to show in photos. I LOVE the thumbs up and groundbreaker arm. They are going to be great. The groundbreaker arm is very heavy and life size, with a nice heavy stake. I can’t decide if i love the peace sign hand or not. Jury is out. Now i wait to get Devon!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

pipresidente said:


> Oh man I wish they had an outlet near Philly. I have been oogling that skeleton mirror for years but never pulled the trigger!


I didn’t realize there were so few stores — just SIX. Could’ve sworn they had a Frontgate in King of Prussia when I lived up there in PA. Maybe they did and closed. I feel lucky that one of them is here in Charlotte!


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I didn’t realize there were so few stores — just SIX. Could’ve sworn they had a Frontgate in King of Prussia when I lived up there in PA. Maybe they did and closed. I feel lucky that one of them is here in Charlotte!


They should have one! I am right near KOP and they have everything else!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

pipresidente said:


> They should have one! I am right near KOP and they have everything else!!


No doubt, that mall is HUGE! I miss it ?

Do you remember Illuminations? Not a Halloween store, but they had the best candles and candle accessories. Thinking of KoP just reminded me of them.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> BTW —
> If anyone is in the NC or SC area close to the Carolina Pavillion shopping center, they had 1 of the Katherine’s Collection Sorceress Skull Mirrors, and about 5 or 6 of the doorknockers. I totally would’ve bought the mirror if I hadn’t of already bought it last year, and it is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 714138
> ...


Do you recall how much the skull mirror was after 70% off? Any other Halloween decorations?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Just received this email......I think I may need to swing by my local Frontgate this weekend! I’m not sure if they even have any Halloween, and I’m betting if they did it’s last year’s stuff, but either way it might be worth checking out!
> 
> View attachment 714128


I am SERIOUSLY jealous!!!!!!


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> No doubt, that mall is HUGE! I miss it ?
> 
> Do you remember Illuminations? Not a Halloween store, but they had the best candles and candle accessories. Thinking of KoP just reminded me of them.


Yes!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I received the haunted radio today. For those who purchased theirs from Party City, you could get a can of textured spray paint and create the same effect for a fraction of what Grandin Road is charging for their radio. I love it and the old-time spooky programs but there is no way it is worth the price Grandin Road is charging. Party City is the way to go on this item. $24 compared to $59 for the same thing, especially if you pick up a $3 can of textured spray paint.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Do you recall how much the skull mirror was after 70% off? Any other Halloween decorations?


It’s original price is $500, so the sale price would be $150. 

This is one of the few times you’ll hear these words come out of my mouth — this piece is definitely worth $150!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Do you recall how much the skull mirror was after 70% off? Any other Halloween decorations?



To the other part of your question, here are the few things I recall seeing....

A 3-piece set of those circus skeleton hands
Tall, black owl ceramic candlesticks
Black animal feet candlestick set (I think we both bought those last year?)
Pillows
Barnacle vase
Wooden skull wall deco
Skeleton bone mirror
“Pick your poison” black/gold serving tray
Hay bale puppy and hay bales
Pose-able snakes
Crystal skulls
Animated haunted mirror
White pedestal stands
Midnight floral pumpkins


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> I received the haunted radio today. For those who purchased theirs from Party City, you could get a can of textured spray paint and create the same effect for a fraction of what Grandin Road is charging for their radio. I love it and the old-time spooky programs but there is no way it is worth the price Grandin Road is charging. Party City is the way to go on this item. $24 compared to $59 for the same thing, especially if you pick up a $3 can of textured spray paint.
> View attachment 714218



Exactly! I was thinking of doing just that, once I noticed the difference between the 2. Definitely not worth the GR sticker price.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

you can also get the radio on amazon ( same price 24.99 ) with free shipping if you have prime.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

I got the party city one this week and LOVE it!


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Just back from there and I bought the door knocker but passed on the mirror. It is fabulous but I just don’t have a spot for it. I also got the tree man with arms, the barnacle vase, a skull and a couple extra skeleton rats. They said they would be putting a new shipment out in 2 weeks.



QUOTE="Spirits Vineyard, post: 2520756, member: 83770"]
BTW —
If anyone is in the NC or SC area close to the Carolina Pavillion shopping center, they had 1 of the Katherine’s Collection Sorceress Skull Mirrors, and about 5 or 6 of the doorknockers. I totally would’ve bought the mirror if I hadn’t of already bought it last year, and it is amazing!

View attachment 714138

View attachment 714139

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Caroluna said:


> Just back from there and I bought the door knocker but passed on the mirror. It is fabulous but I just don’t have a spot for it. I also got the tree man with arms, the barnacle vase, a skull and a couple extra skeleton rats. They said they would be putting a new shipment out in 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That’s awesome, glad you were able to get a few things! I’m just happy to know they carry Halloween, because now I won’t ignore the “In store only” emails!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Of course Halloween merchandise is excluded from today’s sale of 30% off any one item. ☹


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I saw that, too. Just as well, at least for me, cuz I’d need free shipping on top of that! ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Same here. Considered grabbing Zaltana but excluded. I did get a notification there was limited stock for her.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just confirming the timer function on the hand candle. It appears to be around 7 hours!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Meadow said:


> Same here. Considered grabbing Zaltana but excluded. I did get a notification there was limited stock for her.


She's pretty cool. A number of members in the past have posted their videos of her on here. Guess it's worth mentioning that she has been out for a little bit now...what is this the third year? My guess is they originally ordered x amount of her and once she is sold out she'll go the way of the Sabrina, Helga and other props they've had in the past. I love her because she so unique, animated and her sayings are pretty good too. Hope you are able to pick her up this year. Nice quality, don't think she looks chintzy. Kind of like the what I consider high quality of the animated typewriter and the animated Ouija board.


----------



## brian79 (Jul 23, 2019)

I bought some gothic fence pieces last year and I see they upped their price 2019; $39 last year and now $49. I still think it's some of the sturdiest and coolest looking Halloween fencing available for purchase, but not for what it's priced at this year. I had a hard enough time spending almost $40/piece in 2018.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

brian79 said:


> I bought some gothic fence pieces last year and I see they upped their price 2019; $39 last year and now $49. I still think it's some of the sturdiest and coolest looking Halloween fencing available for purchase, but not for what it's priced at this year. I had a hard enough time spending almost $40/piece in 2018.
> 
> View attachment 714418


I’ve always wanted to buy them, but the price has always been the thing that stopped me, even at the cheaper price. Especially since you need more than one. I’d probably need 10 of them, so that’s quite an investment. Not surprising they raised the price ?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I dont think ive seen the owls posted. I got the medium n love it. Brief flight out of its box/two of my cats immediately go...i smell feathers....oh jeez. Then oh my. The gypsy ball. She’s wonderful. I do think im going to touch up the paint job. Silver gilt the jewelry etc. not sure the black nails will stay. But omg love it!!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> I dont think ive seen the owls posted. I got the medium n love it. Brief flight out of its box/two of my cats immediately go...i smell feathers....oh jeez. Then oh my. The gypsy ball. She’s wonderful. I do think im going to touch up the paint job. Silver gilt the jewelry etc. not sure the black nails will stay. But omg love it!!!!
> View attachment 714494
> View attachment 714495



I’m gonna have to check the owls I bought from Target last year or year before.....I’m pretty sure they may be the same ones. But ill have to check size too, not sure how big mine are compared to the 3 sizes GR has. They are beautiful though! 

And I have the same prob with my kitties.....gotta keep these beauties out of paws reach! ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> She's pretty cool. A number of members in the past have posted their videos of her on here. Guess it's worth mentioning that she has been out for a little bit now...what is this the third year? My guess is they originally ordered x amount of her and once she is sold out she'll go the way of the Sabrina, Helga and other props they've had in the past. I love her because she so unique, animated and her sayings are pretty good too. Hope you are able to pick her up this year. Nice quality, don't think she looks chintzy. Kind of like the what I consider high quality of the animated typewriter and the animated Ouija board.


Thanks for the info. We like her bunches. Just need a coupon.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I am in the process of cleaning out my craft room (AGAIN!) & found a bunch of GR catalogs back to 2014.

They really have changed over the years! For a couple years there they were all about those singing skelly duos that were definitely NOT Brian May or Freddie Mercury singing "Another One Bites the Dust" & also definitely NOT one of the bearded members of ZZ Top singing "Sharp Dressed Man."

Now they're super upscale with all that Katherine's Collection stuff.

If anyone is interested in them let me know, I'll gladly pass them on just for the cost of shipping.

*I'll have them until Sunday nite, after that they're going out for recycling!!*


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Woooofff. Got the fortune teller gypsy in today. Doesnt she look like she’s sitting? Shes not. She is now though looking good in her chair. But hate her doo rag n im putting a wig on her. How they can tangle the twelve hairs she has is beyond me. Shes a wee bit jaundiced to. But in the dark with lighting im thinking that nice heahly tint of yellow green will glowwwww. Boy the full size props arent what they used to be


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Woooofff. Got the fortune teller gypsy in today. Doesnt she look like she’s sitting? Shes not. She is now though looking good in her chair. But hate her doo rag n im putting a wig on her. How they can tangle the twelve hairs she has is beyond me. Shes a wee bit jaundiced to. But in the dark with lighting im thinking that nice heahly tint of yellow green will glowwwww. Boy the full size props arent what they used to be


I bought her last year and I thought all the same things. I know she’s popular and a lot of people like her, but I wasn’t really impressed, at least for the $$.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just stumbled upon this Etsy shop advertising crystal ball readings. Thought you guys would appreciate the humor....


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I bought her last year and I thought all the same things. I know she’s popular and a lot of people like her, but I wasn’t really impressed, at least for the $$.


I’m thinking of getting her this year. Why disappointed? Just that she’s sort of short?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I’m thinking of getting her this year. Why disappointed? Just that she’s sort of short?


I actually don’t mind that she’s short, since my intention was to use her seated in a chair anyway. Her hair for starters, looks nothing like the photos. She has but just a few strands of it. Although they rarely ever do look like they do in the photos where the hair is concerned, so I guess I can live with that. Her scarf is horrible, I was already looking at replacing that, and the red spread cloth is made of a cheap felt material that is also something I was looking at replacing. It came folded out of the box and it had creases in it and wouldn’t lay flat. I probably could iron it, bu t figured I would be replacing that anyway so why bother. So more money to spend on her, on top of her already exaggerated price. Aside from all that I have to overlook or replace, I do like her, but just not at the $200 price. I’m sure I got her on sale, because I never pay full price for anything at Grandinroad, but I know I paid more than what I think she’s worth, which is no more than $100.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I actually don’t mind that she’s short, since my intention was to use her seated in a chair anyway. Her hair for starters, looks nothing like the photos. She has but just a few strands of it. Although they rarely ever do look like they do in the photos where the hair is concerned, so I guess I can live with that. Her scarf is horrible, I was already looking at replacing that, and the red spread cloth is made of a cheap felt material that is also something I was looking at replacing. It came folded out of the box and it had creases in it and wouldn’t lay flat. I probably could iron it, bu t figured I would be replacing that anyway so why bother. So more money to spend on her, on top of her already exaggerated price. Aside from all that I have to overlook or replace, I do like her, but just not at the $200 price. I’m sure I got her on sale, because I never pay full price for anything at Grandinroad, but I know I paid more than what I think she’s worth, which is no more than $100.


That’s totally fair. Sometimes hair is patchy on props and fabric is questionable. Can you steam the red fabric? And I agree. When you pay a lot for a prop you kinda expect to not have to spend more.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> That’s totally fair. Sometimes hair is patchy on props and fabric is questionable. Can you steam the red fabric? And I agree. When you pay a lot for a prop you kinda expect to not have to spend more.



I probably could steam the spread cloth, but honestly I haven’t really played around with her too much. I bought her at the end of the season last year, and at most all I did was put her together just to make sure all the parts were there and then into storage she went. I’m not saying don’t buy her, but just make sure you get her on sale! (As I say that about everything! Lol)


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I probably could steam the spread cloth, but honestly I haven’t really played around with her too much. I bought her at the end of the season last year, and at most all I did was put her together just to make sure all the parts were there and then into storage she went. I’m not saying don’t buy her, but just make sure you get her on sale! (As I say that about everything! Lol)


I love Halloween. Always have always will. But you should never pay full price for seasonal merchandise unless it’s the last one and you gotta have it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I love Halloween. Always have always will. But you should never pay full price for seasonal merchandise.


Agreed! ??


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I actually don’t mind that she’s short, since my intention was to use her seated in a chair anyway. Her hair for starters, looks nothing like the photos. She has but just a few strands of it. Although they rarely ever do look like they do in the photos where the hair is concerned, so I guess I can live with that. Her scarf is horrible, I was already looking at replacing that, and the red spread cloth is made of a cheap felt material that is also something I was looking at replacing. It came folded out of the box and it had creases in it and wouldn’t lay flat. I probably could iron it, bu t figured I would be replacing that anyway so why bother. So more money to spend on her, on top of her already exaggerated price. Aside from all that I have to overlook or replace, I do like her, but just not at the $200 price. I’m sure I got her on sale, because I never pay full price for anything at Grandinroad, but I know I paid more than what I think she’s worth, which is no more than $100.


Her movement and sayings to me make her worth buying. The hand floating over the cards just sold me on her. When she first came out pretty much those of us that bought her agreed about changing out her head scarf. On OTC’s Madame Misery I think we all wanted to change her earrings. I don’t look at that as a big deal to do and nice to customize anyway. I’ve seen people on her add fingernails, eyelashes etc to their people props and it’s what makes it fun to see what everyone does with the same prop.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Her movement and sayings to me make her worth buying. The hand floating over the cards just sold me on her. When she first came out pretty much those of us that bought her agreed about changing out her head scarf. On OTC’s Madame Misery I think we all wanted to change her earrings. I don’t look at that as a big deal to do and nice to customize anyway. I’ve seen people on her add fingernails, eyelashes etc to their people props and it’s what makes it fun to see what everyone does with the same prop.



All good points! And I don’t mind doing that on a reasonably priced prop. But there’s nothing reasonable about GR’s (original) prices! ?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’ve searched all over without success for GR’s crescent moon stand. I cringe at paying full price and/or shipping for their version of the crescent moon. Anyone have any luck finding it elsewhere? GR doesn’t specify that’s it’s an exclusive, but perhaps it is.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I haven’t seen it anywhere else either. I would just wait til GR starts including Halloween in their sales...it’s bound to happen soon! It’s nice and I’d like to buy it as well, but not regular price nice.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> I’ve searched all over without success for GR’s crescent moon stand. I cringe at paying full price and/or shipping for their version of the crescent moon. Anyone have any luck finding it elsewhere? GR doesn’t specify that’s it’s an exclusive, but perhaps it is.


That is absurd for the price. Michaels has a foam or resin moon (not sure which but it is very light) you could paint and mount on a pedestal. I love Grandin Road, but the price on that is ludicrous 

Check out the Michaels moon.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I haven’t seen it anywhere else either. I would just wait til GR starts including Halloween in their sales...it’s bound to happen soon! It’s nice and I’d like to buy it as well, but not regular price nice.


I always take advantage of the after holiday sale. Bad part is I forget what I bought lol. 

Good part about that is the kid on Christmas morning feeling when you pull out the box the next year and realize you have some amazing stufffff!!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> That is absurd for the price. Michaels has a foam or resin moon (not sure which but it is very light) you could paint and mount on a pedestal. I love Grandin Road, but the price on that is ludicrous
> 
> Check out the Michaels moon.



Yeah I saw Michaels skeleton moon and will likely get him too. But I’m not that crafty to try and recreate the Grandin Road one myself!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> I always take advantage of the after holiday sale. Bad part is I forget what I bought lol.
> 
> Good part about that is the kid on Christmas morning feeling when you pull out the box the next year and realize you have some amazing stufffff!!!!


I do the same thing too! When I start going thru my bins the following year I’m like, “oooohhhhhh I DID buy that!” ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yeah I saw Michaels skeleton moon and will likely get him too. But I’m not that crafty to try and recreate the Grandin Road one myself!


You can totally do it! Spray paint is your friend!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I do the same thing too! When I start going thru my bins the following year I’m like, “oooohhhhhh I DID buy that!” ?


No bs. I had another Venetian Victoria today I do NOT remember buying ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> You can totally do it! Spray paint is your friend!


Yeah but the problem is there are just a few things about it that are reasons that draw me to the GR one. For starters, the base. Wouldn’t have a clue how to recreate that. I wouldn’t just want to have it glued to a wood block! The other thing is the face on the moon. What I really like about the GR one is it’s a softer face, not a skelly one. Just too much time and effort for me. I’d rather just wait til we get closer to Halloween when everything goes on sale!

Now don’t get me wrong. There are some projects that I don’t mind embarking on because they’re simple enough, and have the spray cans and tubes of acrylic paint to prove it ??


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> No bs. I had another Venetian Victoria today I do NOT remember buying ?



Can’t have too many Victoria’s!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, the old GR catalogs have officially been sent out for recycling.

I do the same thing, find 2 things I didn't even know I had ONE of!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Well, the old GR catalogs have officially been sent out for recycling.
> 
> I do the same thing, find 2 things I didn't even know I had ONE of!!



I’m not a big catalog person.....I throw most of mine into the recycle bin on my way back from the mailbox. They never even make it into the house! I didn’t always used to be that way though, I remember the days when I would wake up on a Saturday or Sunday morning with a cup of coffee and would flip thru catalogs. Simpler days back then ?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> I’ve searched all over without success for GR’s crescent moon stand. I cringe at paying full price and/or shipping for their version of the crescent moon. Anyone have any luck finding it elsewhere? GR doesn’t specify that’s it’s an exclusive, but perhaps it is.


While scrolling through this thread, the GR Crescent Moon ad popped up with the price of $119.00. So I clicked it & the price jumped back up to $149.00


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m guessing those ads are created to serve up a product that matches keywords on the page and then apply any current sitewide sale to its price (despite that its an item that is excluded from that sale). Kinda misleading for sure!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well look at what I found on Oriental Trading! 








Character Pumpkin with Glasses Halloween Decoration | Oriental Trading


Whether you want to add a festive touch to any room or hope to skip pumpkin carving all together, this does just the trick! Donning glasses with pursed lips, ...



www.orientaltrading.com













Funny Face Pumpkin Halloween Decoration | Oriental Trading


Funny or frightening? That’s for you to decide! Either way, this big, bug-eyed pumpkin accent is a must-have for your Halloween décor. Skip carving ...



www.orientaltrading.com





The paint job is VERY different on both of them, but it's pretty much the same pumpkin.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Well look at what I found on Oriental Trading!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT is hysterical!!

I wonder if they look similar in person or if they really have the shoddy paint job that they appear to have...


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> Well look at what I found on Oriental Trading!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those things look horrendous and I seriously doubt that they would appear much better in person. The second appears to have gotten into someone's coke stash? The expressive pumpkins from Collections Etc. are far better, I'd say.


----------



## toysaplenty (Aug 5, 2009)

The haunted radio from Grandin Road for 59.00 is on Party City's website for 24.99. I ordered it from Party City and it came in the mail 2 days ago, and it is the exact same radio. Maybe I can save someone some money...


----------



## CrystalV (May 27, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> I am in the process of cleaning out my craft room (AGAIN!) & found a bunch of GR catalogs back to 2014.
> 
> They really have changed over the years! For a couple years there they were all about those singing skelly duos that were definitely NOT Brian May or Freddie Mercury singing "Another One Bites the Dust" & also definitely NOT one of the bearded members of ZZ Top singing "Sharp Dressed Man."
> 
> ...


Wish I’d seen this sooner lol. My nephew killed mine when he was younger and I never got replacements. That kid loved to destroy paper of any kind. 
Probably for the best. I’m trying to organize right now.
I really do loathe autocorrect. Have to double check everything I type! Lol


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

pipresidente said:


> These videos look great! Good finds guys! And now we know some numbers. The dragon is 1286632, the crystal ball is 1286655, and the witch is 1286685. The links don’t work yet though. When they go live we should fill in some other numbers ;-)


im fairly new! what would be the website to go to once its live? also any cool suggestions for decorations im trying to join my street this year with their houses


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Joana Brown said:


> im fairly new! what would be the website to go to once its live? also any cool suggestions for decorations im trying to join my street this year with their houses


Everything is live now on their site. Nothings on sale at the moment though. They’ve started to add Halloween to their sitewide “free ship” offers but not the other sales yet. Soon though, I think.









Grandin Road: Home Décor | Indoor and Outdoor Furniture | Halloween Decorations


Discover and shop affordable, designer-inspired home decor, indoor and outdoor furniture, holiday and Halloween decorations, wall art, bar stools, area rugs, benches, bedding and more.




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh, and welcome to the forums! ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m not a big catalog person.....I throw most of mine into the recycle bin on my way back from the mailbox. They never even make it into the house! I didn’t always used to be that way though, I remember the days when I would wake up on a Saturday or Sunday morning with a cup of coffee and would flip thru catalogs. Simpler days back then ?


I save mine. I like to look at them several years down the road to see what they had back when...


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> Those things look horrendous and I seriously doubt that they would appear much better in person. The second appears to have gotten into someone's coke stash? The expressive pumpkins from Collections Etc. are far better, I'd say.
> View attachment 714846


LOL


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Anyone else wishing this furniture sale would end so we could get a Halloween sale going?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Meadow said:


> Anyone else wishing this furniture sale would end so we could get a Halloween sale going?


Truthfully I’m getting frustrated with the wait. I had 6 or so items I was interested in buying from GR, but now that I’ve bought a few Halloween things elsewhere, I’m thinking I may just buy the celestial moon piece and call it done with them. I’ll continue to look for things to add to my new display (fortune teller/magic/celestial fireplace display), but all my other displays will likely be similar to last year. Of course I say this now, but if there’s something fabulous I see someone post about, I may have to buy it.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> Truthfully I’m getting frustrated with the wait. I had 6 or so items I was interested in buying from GR, but now that I’ve bought a few Halloween things elsewhere, I’m thinking I may just buy the celestial moon piece and call it done with them. I’ll continue to look for things to add to my new display (fortune teller/magic/celestial fireplace display), but all my other displays will likely be similar to last year. Of course I say this now, but if there’s something fabulous I see someone post about, I may have to buy it.


I’m totally with you. It’s like while I’m waiting I’m buying other things and the ideas are evolving. If GR wants my money, they might want to get moving.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I agree with you all, they need to hurry the hell up! ?

I took a look at my order history from last year and it looks like the first date that they had a sale that included Halloween was 7/28. That was a sale + free ship. My next order after that was 8/14, 8/25, 9/3, 9/3, 9/3, 9/3 (geez, apparently I was shop happy on 9/3!), and then many more after that.

So I feel like it should be close. I would wait at least another week or 2 before resorting to buying at full price. 

But, if the urge is that strong, you can always buy it now and then call and get the price difference refunded if it goes on sale within 30 days.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I agree with you all, they need to hurry the hell up! ?


Count me among the mob of disgruntleds as well. This constant Halloween item exclusion BS that they are pulling is ridiculous?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> Count me among the mob of disgruntleds as well. This constant Halloween item exclusion BS that they are pulling is ridiculous?


Not asking for clearance pricing but 20% and free shipping wouldn’t break my heart!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Not asking for clearance pricing but 20% and free shipping wouldn’t break my heart!


I will not take less than completely free


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Full price with free shipping on Halloween merchandise today through August 5th. ?


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

MasqAddikt said:


> Count me among the mob of disgruntleds as well. This constant Halloween item exclusion BS that they are pulling is ridiculous?


Apparently “Lynette” wasn’t kidding when she told me to go pound sand because they weren’t giving any discounts on Halloween. 
Someone mentioned how much shopping the do by this point. I did give in and get a couple of things, but usually I order a ton from them in July. Not this year.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

pipresidente said:


> Apparently “Lynette” wasn’t kidding when she told me to go pound sand because they weren’t giving any discounts on Halloween.
> Someone mentioned how much shopping the do by this point. I did give in and get a couple of things, but usually I order a ton from them in July. Not this year.


I’m still crossing my fingers that Lynette was wrong. No company in its right mind could expect to have seasonal merchandise and not put it on sale at least a few times. ??


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The sales will happen eventually. They always do. I’m still holding out. Only because quite honestly, the few things I want are still gonna be expensive even WITH a sale + free shipping. ?

Like I mentioned previously, last year the very first sale didn’t occur until 7/28.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If any of you missed out on Grandin Road’s “gothic” candlesticks they had a few years ago, the At Home store looks like they are offering something very similar this year. I haven’t seen them in person yet, but the photo online looks very similar. I’m not sure what sizes they have or if it’s just the one size, but just wanted to point it out in case you haven’t seen it. I have the GR ones and I really like them. I have a lot of these French style candlesticks all throughout my house year round in various colors, and I love having a Halloween set.

From At Home....











From Grandin Road....


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Meadow said:


> That’s totally fair. Sometimes hair is patchy on props and fabric is questionable. Can you steam the red fabric? And I agree. When you pay a lot for a prop you kinda expect to not have to spend more.


Well she moves well. Hands are good. Get a wig hairs bad. You wont like her scarf easy to replace. I set mine up sitting use put on base with no extensions n put on a box in chair till you get correct height for yor table. Im doing a table scape so using my own stuff. Complaint price is high for details that are cheap. Props used to be substantial ten yrs sgo. 200 at spirit bought the best its sad Not sure why ud want her standing doing a reading i thought she sat


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Dont over look these. Wooof think they are the best thing ive gotten this yeAr. Goth vampire haunted mansion adamms. Ommmggeeee they are awesome


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If any of you missed out on Grandin Road’s “gothic” candlesticks they had a few years ago, the At Home store looks like they are offering something very similar this year. I haven’t seen them in person yet, but the photo online looks very similar. I’m not sure what sizes they have or if it’s just the one size, but just wanted to point it out in case you haven’t seen it. I have the GR ones and I really like them. I have a lot of these French style candlesticks all throughout my house year round in various colors, and I love having a Halloween set.
> 
> From At Home....
> 
> ...


Cant have enough candlesticks. Michaels had some good ones last year n black wall sconces im hoping to see again


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I mentioned this in the other post...they look great with your KC cat! I did see them and they are a TBD whether or not I buy them. I have a set of bat candlesticks already, although it appears they may be shorter, and they are also gray and black. Got them several years ago from Home Decorators, which used to sell some pretty good Halloween decor that you could get at great prices. Home Decorators, which was already owned by Home Depot, was absorbed into their main website. So they don’t have the same stuff (or deals) anymore. Unfortunately ?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I think i have those too. Michaels had them only online n hg had them. Took me two yrs to score some. These are much bigger. Floor worthy.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If any of you missed out on Grandin Road’s “gothic” candlesticks they had a few years ago, the At Home store looks like they are offering something very similar this year. I haven’t seen them in person yet, but the photo online looks very similar. I’m not sure what sizes they have or if it’s just the one size, but just wanted to point it out in case you haven’t seen it.


At Home carried that candlestick last year as well. It is very nice quality and a decent size, maybe as large as Grandin Road's smallest. There is no way to go wrong for $15.



screamqueen2012 said:


> Dont over look these. Wooof think they are the best thing ive gotten this yeAr. Goth vampire haunted mansion adamms. Ommmggeeee they are awesome
> View attachment 715168
> View attachment 715169
> 
> ...


Those bat candlesticks are fantastic, as is the cat.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Dont over look these. Wooof think they are the best thing ive gotten this yeAr. Goth vampire haunted mansion adamms. Ommmggeeee they are awesome
> View attachment 715168
> View attachment 715169
> 
> ...


Yay! There’s a least three of us that have that KC cat. ? I wonder if we bought the last few available? It’s a great cat. Much lighter than I was expecting, but impressive in appearance.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Yay! There’s a least three of us that have that KC cat. ? I wonder if we bought the last few available? It’s a great cat. Much lighter than I was expecting, but impressive in appearance.


I LOVE my vampire kitty! She has stayed out all year since I got her! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> I think i have those too. Michaels had them only online n hg had them. Took me two yrs to score some. These are much bigger. Floor worthy.


I’ll see if I can find mine and take a pic. I’m not sure they’re the same ones that Homegoods had. I believe this is the one Homegoods had last year. Mine is shaped more like yours with just one bat at the top.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok I’m too lazy at the moment so I just googled and found a pic of it! I have 2 of these candlesticks purchased when homedecorators.com was still up and running. They also had a bat vase that I am kicking myself that I didn’t purchase, because I absolutely LOVE it. I’ve searched for several years now for it and can’t find it anywhere.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Ok, I just caved and bought the celestial moon piece. ? There are no reviews thus far, but it appears to be quite substantial if the dimensions given are correct and, as it’s the only piece I really wanted for my fireplace Halloween scene, I went ahead and bought it. Plus they labeled it as antique quality. Like how I justify paying full price? ? The other GR items I’ve been eyeing will have to wait.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> Ok, I just caved and bought the celestial moon piece. ? There are no reviews thus far, but it appears to be quite substantial if the dimensions given are correct and, as it’s the only piece I really wanted for my fireplace Halloween scene, I went ahead and bought it. Plus they labeled it as antique quality. Like how I justify paying full price? ? The other GR items I’ve been eyeing will have to wait.


Sometimes it is what it is. I really hope you love it when it arrives!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ditto what Meadow said. Sometimes there are just those items that you just have to have. I may have done the same with the crystal ball, mainly for fear of it selling out. I hope we get a sale soon though or at least in the next 30 days not just for us but for you so you can get a little bit $$ back! And of course I will be looking forward to your review since that one is on my list as well ?


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Still no coupon codes floating around out there? I haven't found any.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Still no coupon codes floating around out there? I haven't found any.


No, but I’m impatiently waiting! The longer Grandin Road waits on giving a discount, the more of my Halloween money will have been spent elsewhere.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> No, but I’m impatiently waiting! The longer Grandin Road waits on giving a discount, the more of my Halloween money will have been spent elsewhere.


At this point I find myself asking... so that 20% furniture coupon... how much furniture do you seriously have? ?


----------



## Witches of Weston (Feb 5, 2019)

I've fallen in love with Grandin road Halloween stuff but adding shipping to Australia adds heaps to the cost. But i still find myself forking out and have never been disappointed. You know the heart wants what the heart wants and ive missed out on too many good things waiting for them to be marked down. Just means i budget else where


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I’m totally sad they skipped the werewolf wrap this year. I hope they bring it back.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I’m totally sad they skipped the werewolf wrap this year. I hope they bring it back.


It’s quite possible! They’ve had that wrap for several years now. I gave in last year and bought one.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> It’s quite possible! They’ve had that wrap for several years now. I gave in last year and bought one.


Clearly I should have now that I’m all wolf crazy!

Did you like it? I thought I remembered reviews being iffy.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Clearly I should have now that I’m all wolf crazy!
> 
> Did you like it? I thought I remembered reviews being iffy.


I do! It’s very well made. I think I posted a review of it here in the forums in the 2018 thread. The only real thing to note about it was the color. The photos showed it being a really rich brown, but it ended up being a brownish gray. I was ok with that, but I think that’s what people were commenting on about it in the actual reviews.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Clearly I should have now that I’m all wolf crazy!
> 
> Did you like it? I thought I remembered reviews being iffy.


Looks I reviewed it on their website as well! Here’s the link...









Werewolf Wrap | Grandin Road


Get wrapped up in this season's most legendary Halloween accessory: the fashion-forward Werewolf Wrap. Transform your look in an instant, with our designer werewolf wrapped around your shoulders. Faux fur wrap design features four distinctively shaped paws with felt claws, a plush tail, a...




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Looks I reviewed it on their website as well! Here’s the link...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Anyone get the 30% off to work today? I was not successful.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Anyone get the 30% off to work today? I was not successful.


That sale excludes Halloween. The only thing they have going is free shipping, which ends on 8/11. So until that ends, there probably won’t be any others that will include Halloween.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bobbiejo said:


> Yay! There’s a least three of us that have that KC cat. ? I wonder if we bought the last few available? It’s a great cat. Much lighter than I was expecting, but impressive in appearance.


We did I believe. Off amazon for me. Mine sits rot there all yr too


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’ll see if I can find mine and take a pic. I’m not sure they’re the same ones that Homegoods had. I believe this is the one Homegoods had last year. Mine is shaped more like yours with just one bat at the top.
> 
> View attachment 715195


Yep got these after a two yr search


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ok I’m too lazy at the moment so I just googled and found a pic of it! I have 2 of these candlesticks purchased when homedecorators.com was still up and running. They also had a bat vase that I am kicking myself that I didn’t purchase, because I absolutely LOVE it. I’ve searched for several years now for it and can’t find it anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 715196
> 
> ...


Oui vou! I love bats. My front hall every year is bats n vampire theme. Ahhh love that vase.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> That sale excludes Halloween. The only thing they have going is free shipping, which ends on 8/11. So until that ends, there probably won’t be any others that will include Halloween.


I know you’re right, but I don’t have to like it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I know you’re right, but I don’t have to like it.


I don’t like it either! Because that means almost another week before we can see what the next sale will bring.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Henry the Hay Bale Puppy | Grandin Road


Good boy. Our scruffy little Henry the Hay Bale Puppy is so cute, and so clever: a pup that doesn't bark, shed, or chew your favorite slippers-and still makes you smile. Built on a lightweight wire frame and covered in shaggy raffia, he comes with a detachable black fabric leash and...




www.grandinroad.com





I got this guy today because it was insanely inexpensive and it reminds me of of wheaten terrier we lost a couple months ago...it was even more inexpensive when I put it into our cart so I bought 2


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I don’t like it either! Because that means almost another week before we can see what the next sale will bring.


The next sale better bring Halloween items or I’m hunting down Lynette.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> The next sale better bring Halloween items or I’m hunting down Lynette.


I’ll bring the torches and we can make it a Lynch mob! ??


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’ll bring the torches and we can make it a Lynch mob! ??


You mean a Lynette mob?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> You mean a Lynette mob?


Yes, that’s exactly what I meant! ?


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Clearly I should have now that I’m all wolf crazy!
> 
> Did you like it? I thought I remembered reviews being iffy.


Just an aside. We are crazy about wolves and werewolves in general. That said, the last thing we'd want to do is wrap a dead one around our neck. If you're going as Little Red Riding Hood, then that wrap would be just about perfect for a Red with attitude. But, we're all about our werewolves being alive. Then again, we're also about them being insanely friendly. 

Here is our model for the werewolf we're creating out of faux fur this year.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

chubstuff said:


> Just an aside. We are crazy about wolves and werewolves in general. That said, the last thing we'd want to do is wrap a dead one around our neck. If you're going as Little Red Riding Hood, then that wrap would be just about perfect for a Red with attitude. But, we're all about our werewolves being alive. Then again, we're also about them being insanely friendly.
> 
> Here is our model for the werewolf we're creating out of faux fur this year.
> 
> View attachment 715570


 I always feel sad when I see a werewolf frock. I know it faux & I know it's a joke,etc. But I'm triggered by fur


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Everything is live now on their site. Nothings on sale at the moment though. They’ve started to add Halloween to their sitewide “free ship” offers but not the other sales yet. Soon though, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh great! Thank you very much


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Meadow said:


> I’m totally sad they skipped the werewolf wrap this year. I hope they bring it back.


I bought one a few years back n wear it as part of a renfair costume You can also drape on chair or couch. Its a good piece to use costuming


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

chubstuff said:


> Just an aside. We are crazy about wolves and werewolves in general. That said, the last thing we'd want to do is wrap a dead one around our neck. If you're going as Little Red Riding Hood, then that wrap would be just about perfect for a Red with attitude. But, we're all about our werewolves being alive. Then again, we're also about them being insanely friendly.
> 
> Here is our model for the werewolf we're creating out of faux fur this year.
> 
> View attachment 715570


Love the wolf! I always thought with those red riding hood costumes that looked more like a huntress that wrap would be excellent! That wolf did eat granny after all.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ok I’m too lazy at the moment so I just googled and found a pic of it! I have 2 of these candlesticks purchased when homedecorators.com was still up and running. They also had a bat vase that I am kicking myself that I didn’t purchase, because I absolutely LOVE it. I’ve searched for several years now for it and can’t find it anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 715196
> 
> ...


Oh check out the bat hour glass michaels has. I got one to put a candle pilar on. Its perfect for that to work with. You might want to grab one.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Oh check out the bat hour glass michaels has. I got one to put a candle pilar on. Its perfect for that to work with. You might want to grab one.


Bats are so darn cool!!! Nice candlesticks and I love your idea for that bat hourglass. I don't have a Michaels near me but ordered one online. Thanks!

I'm waiting on Grandin Road to have a sale to order the bat candlesticks. (Drumming fingers impatiently...)


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

X-Pired said:


> I'm waiting on Grandin Road to have a sale to order the bat candlesticks. (Drumming fingers impatiently...)


Oh that’s what that noise is! 

I think there’s a lot of us with items in our carts just waiting for a coupon. I really wish I could pull the trigger for full price but it hurts!

It’s only appropriate they reward us with a 50% off coupon for Halloween.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Meadow said:


> Oh that’s what that noise is!
> 
> I think there’s a lot of us with items in our carts just waiting for a coupon. I really wish I could pull the trigger for full price but it hurts!
> 
> It’s only appropriate they reward us with a 50% off coupon for Halloween.


On one hand I really hate paying full price for something only to discover that I could have saved hard-earned dollars if I had waited a week or two. On the other hand I hate to miss out on an item that I really wanted because I was waiting for a sale. 

I called Grandin Road to ask about their price guarantee. The rep I spoke with said that seasonal items, such as Halloween, are excluded this year. So if I buy something now and it goes on sale next week they will not credit the price difference. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hmmm, I would argue that since their “Price Guarantee” doesn’t indicate any exclusions.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I should have asked to speak with a supervisor. I will call back first chance I get. I would go ahead and order a couple of things if I knew I could get a refund if they go on sale in the next month.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> On one hand I really hate paying full price for something only to discover that I could have saved hard-earned dollars if I had waited a week or two. On the other hand I hate to miss out on an item that I really wanted because I was waiting for a sale.
> 
> I called Grandin Road to ask about their price guarantee. The rep I spoke with said that seasonal items, such as Halloween, are excluded this year. So if I buy something now and it goes on sale next week they will not credit the price difference. ?


Did you talk to Lynette?? Hahaha she’s tight with the money over there. No discounts!!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I called Grandin Road back and spoke with a supervisor. For clarification, if there is no promotion on a Halloween item then they will do the price adjustment. But if there was, then they won’t. For example, the promotion on Halloween right now is free shipping. If they do a promo with free shipping and a percentage off next week, or just a percentage off, than they will not do a price adjustment.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

pipresidente said:


> Did you talk to Lynette?? Hahaha she’s tight with the money over there. No discounts!!!


Maybe I did! LOL! I should have taken note of her name.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Hmmm, I would argue that since their “Price Guarantee” doesn’t indicate any exclusions.
> 
> View attachment 715632


Quality, perhaps, but a high regard for value? That is a good one?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Maybe I did! LOL! I should have taken note of her name.


Lynette would have said no! She’s so frisky that way!

All kidding aside, I’d like a coupon before Halloween.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

My celestial moon tabletop piece arrived today. I love it! ? ? ? That’s me doing my happy dance. I will definitely be keeping it. Other than paying full price, I have no regrets with this purchase. As with all GR’s items, the $149 price is about double what it’s worth. But true value is somewhat subjective isn’t it? This piece will likely be kept out year around in my sitting room. The gold color is going to go great with my crystal ball stands.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> My celestial moon tabletop piece arrived today. I love it! ? ? ? That’s me doing my happy dance. I will definitely be keeping it. Other than paying full price, I have no regrets with this purchase. As with all GR’s items, the $149 price is about double what it’s worth. But true value is somewhat subjective isn’t it? This piece will likely be kept out year around in my sitting room. The gold color is going to go great with my crystal ball stands.
> View attachment 715700
> View attachment 715701


That’s beautiful and totally worthy of being left on display all year. ??


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Very nice! Looks like it’s a decent size too.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> That’s beautiful and totally worthy of being left on display all year. ??


I agree, anything celestial can stay out all year long!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

My new Halloween theme is officially “Lynette Cursed Me”.

So I have the item I want to buy in my cart. Today I get an email GR is giving me 15% off. Guess what’s excluded? Lynette’s favorite : Halloween ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Meadow said:


> My new Halloween theme is officially “Lynette Cursed Me”.
> 
> So I have the item I want to buy in my cart. Today I get an email GR is giving me 15% off. Guess what’s excluded? Lynette’s favorite : Halloween ?


That does it. Something needs to be done about that woman!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> That does it. Something needs to be done about that woman!


----------



## Chris Overholt (Jun 27, 2016)

I was really hoping these would have come back this year. I’m really regretting not buying them early last year. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Chris Overholt said:


> I was really hoping these would have come back this year. I’m really regretting not buying them early last year. ?


Yeah I remember there were several people here who bought them. I’m guessing they just didn’t order a large number of them. Are you close by to a Frontgate Outlet store? I went to one a few weeks ago and they had a few pieces from that “sea” theme. I can’t remember if that was one of them or not those though. But it couldn’t hurt to see or even call first if you are close by to one of the outlets!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> View attachment 715781


Yes! Need to get that put on my front door or something to ward off her craptastic sale coupon blocking powers!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Does anyone know just historically how long GR keeps items?


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

MasqAddikt said:


> View attachment 715781


OMG I’m dying you guys!
I ❤ you all. Can you imagine if Lynette is reading this?!?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

pipresidente said:


> OMG I’m dying you guys!
> I ❤ you all. Can you imagine if Lynette is reading this?!?


If she’s reading this she better post a ? coupon code tomorrow!As soon as we get a coupon it’s National No Lynette Day.

You know, I bet she signed that petition...twice.

I think the funniest part is how put out I am not to be done with all my Halloween shopping in August. Like I’m running out of time.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> If she’s reading this she better post a ? coupon code tomorrow!As soon as we get a coupon it’s National No Lynette Day.
> 
> You know, I bet she signed that petition...twice.
> 
> I think the funniest part is how put out I am not to be done with all my Halloween shopping in August. Like I’m running out of time.


Your last sentence made me snort out loud! ??


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Does anyone know just historically how long GR keeps items?


Honestly it’s really hard to say. Just depends on the item. For example they’ve had the same tombstones for years, although a few of them did go away for a year or two before they came back. Same thing with the wrapped mummies. Then other things were just here for the season (1 year). Good examples of that were things like some of the circus items they had a couple years ago, or even som eod the sea themed items from last year like the barnacle and Medusa busts.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Honestly it’s really hard to say. Just depends on the item. For example they’ve had the same tombstones for years, although a few of them did go away for a year or two before they came back. Same thing with the wrapped mummies. Then other things were just here for the season (1 year). Good examples of that were things like some of the circus items they had a couple years ago, or even som eod the sea themed items from last year like the barnacle and Medusa busts.


Thank you! Guess if I’m buying something I’ve seen before I should get on it.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Your last sentence made me snort out loud! ??


Well it’s true! My husband and I absolutely love it and last month we’re going in stores and calling them lame for not having merchandise out. When you’re really into Halloween you know some items are limited and might not come back next year and for a haunter there’s nothing better than that one amazing prop or item. I’m not an impulsive shopper but I also don’t want to regret not getting that item.

I actually love Grandin Road. Yes, not as thrilled this year as I have been others, but I’m putting their three witches front and center again in my yard. Those gals were our very first prop, bought with a coupon (pre-Lynette), and I have absolutely no complaints about them at all.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Well it’s true! My husband and I absolutely love it and last month we’re going in stores and calling them lame for not having merchandise out. When you’re really into Halloween you know some items are limited and might not come back next year and for a haunter there’s nothing better than that one amazing prop or item. I’m not an impulsive shopper but I also don’t want to regret not getting that item.
> 
> I actually love Grandin Road. Yes, not as thrilled this year as I have been others, but I’m putting their three witches front and center again in my yard. Those gals were our very first prop, bought with a coupon (pre-Lynette), and I have absolutely no complaints about them at all.


There’s always a chance something could sell out, but since Grandinroad has excluded Halloween from their sales thus far, I doubt they’ve had an item go out of stock yet. Or if they have, that would be an exception. I love them too and if I were to lay out all of my decor in one room, I’d bet over half of it are Grandinroad items. 

I’m just gonna keep the faith that they’ll start including Halloween with their sales soon. If you think about it, they already have with the free shipping. I just think they’re trying to milk their items for as long as they can before they start marking them down. They always do.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

But I am right there with u though, I am almost done my Halloween spending and it does feel strange to not have bought that much from Grandinroad yet. And if they don’t put stuff on sale soon, I may start to lose interest. Because I actually am an impulse shopper. But now that I’m being forced to wait, I’ve had plenty of time to mull things over and really decide if it’s a want or a need.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> But I am right there with u though, I am almost done my Halloween spending and it does feel strange to not have bought that much from Grandinroad yet. And if they don’t put stuff on sale soon, I may start to lose interest. Because I actually am an impulse shopper. But now that I’m being forced to wait, I’ve had plenty of time to mull things over and really decide if it’s a want or a need.


Totally agree. I’m done buying all the pieces I need for my fireplace scene. Now it’s simply impulse or mad fascination purchases. ? 

I have a witches high tea I’m going to in October. Rather than spending on more decorations, I need to be looking for something fabulous to wear. That’s definitely going to be the more difficult endeavor.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> But I am right there with u though, I am almost done my Halloween spending and it does feel strange to not have bought that much from Grandinroad yet. And if they don’t put stuff on sale soon, I may start to lose interest. Because I actually am an impulse shopper. But now that I’m being forced to wait, I’ve had plenty of time to mull things over and really decide if it’s a want or a need.


I need two items; one from GR to pull off my idea. The thing is though, if I get what I want I’m going to have to move items into the boulevard. So really if it doesn’t happen, it’s not like I am short on props.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Meadow said:


> I need two items; one from GR to pull off my idea. The thing is though, if I get what I want I’m going to have to move items into the boulevard. So really if it doesn’t happen, it’s not like I am short on props.


What’s the one GR thing?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> What’s the one GR thing?


Thanks for asking! Zaltana. I’ve decided if she doesn’t go on sale, I’ll likely buy her. She’s been around long enough to be at risk of not returning. Her face matches my witches and I just love that look. Also love she’s just different. The props I have from GR are my faves.


----------



## Chris Overholt (Jun 27, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yeah I remember there were several people here who bought them. I’m guessing they just didn’t order a large number of them. Are you close by to a Frontgate Outlet store? I went to one a few weeks ago and they had a few pieces from that “sea” theme. I can’t remember if that was one of them or not those though. But it couldn’t hurt to see or even call first if you are close by to one of the outlets!


There used to be one close by more than a decade ago, but sadly the closest one to me now is 3.5 hours away in southern Ohio. ?


----------



## Chris Overholt (Jun 27, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Honestly it’s really hard to say. Just depends on the item. For example they’ve had the same tombstones for years, although a few of them did go away for a year or two before they came back. Same thing with the wrapped mummies. Then other things were just here for the season (1 year). Good examples of that were things like some of the circus items they had a couple years ago, or even som eod the sea themed items from last year like the barnacle and Medusa busts.


And sometimes when they do come back the product is different. I bought the male mummy m a couple years ago to go with the female mummy I had bought about five years prior to that and the quality was definitely lacking. Some of the foam wasn’t bandaged and they were bright white instead of the aged coloring they used to use. I ended up using the old tea bag method to stain him. The two of them don’t match, but at least the male mummy doesn’t look show room quality pristine anymore. I mean he is supposed to be thousands of years old after all Grandin Road. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Chris Overholt said:


> And sometimes when they do come back the product is different. I bought the male mummy m a couple years ago to go with the female mummy I had bought about five years prior to that and the quality was definitely lacking. Some of the foam wasn’t bandaged and they were bright white instead of the aged coloring they used to use. I ended up using the old tea bag method to stain him. The two of them don’t match, but at least the male mummy doesn’t look show room quality pristine anymore. I mean he is supposed to be thousands of years old after all Grandin Road. ?


Ohhhhnthats an excellent idea! Yeah I definitely noticed the same thing. Just like you, the first one I bought was the female and she is definitely an aged yellow. The male I bought a few years later, not so much. Does he smell like tea now or did it dissipate?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Yes! Need to get that put on my front door or something to ward off her craptastic sale coupon blocking powers!


At this point, I do not know if anything short of beheading is strong enough to break the curse? Please do not wind up on the news, saying that it was the only option left...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ohhhhnthats an excellent idea! Yeah I definitely noticed the same thing. Just like you, the first one I bought was the female and she is definitely an aged yellow. The male I bought a few years later, not so much. Does he smell like tea now or did it dissipate?


I do a lot of staining and aging with tea for art projects. The smell dissipates fairly quickly, especially if the item is not immediately stored in an enclosed space. Coffee will give a stronger aged coloring but the smell takes a lot longer to go away.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> But I am right there with u though, I am almost done my Halloween spending and it does feel strange to not have bought that much from Grandinroad yet. And if they don’t put stuff on sale soon, I may start to lose interest. Because I actually am an impulse shopper. But now that I’m being forced to wait, I’ve had plenty of time to mull things over and really decide if it’s a want or a need.


Ditto to every point you made here. I am usually done with Halloween by the end of August with a rare small item here or there. My Halloween dollars and interest are pretty much spent by then. I'm happy to have bought the crystal ball from Grandin Road when it was 25% off, (sticking tongue out at Lynette!).

As of now, I do want three or four more items from them but if I find equivalents before they have a sale I will go that route. That's already happened on a couple of things. And of course the more I buy from other sources, the more I realize I don't have room for more additions and purchasing stops. Or I discover other things I would rather have.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> At this point, I do not know if anything short of beheading is strong enough to break the curse? Please do not wind up on the news, saying that it was the only option left...


GoFundMe? ?


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Y'all crack me up. I love this site!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

For anyone who has an outlet near them.....


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I ordered this today. Like most of you reading this thread I have been waiting for a Grandin Road discount on Halloween. One of the things I wanted was the celestial moon stand. Well, I decided to make my own. I found this for $20.00 and already have the material to fabricate a stand and base similar to what GR is offering. I will repaint this moon an antiqued gold and have something of better quality for a fraction of the price. Will update with more photos when I finish it.

Grandin Road dragging their feet on a discount for Halloween is saving me money. I'll have about $30.00 total into it as opposed to $149 ordering from Grandin Road and most likely will be just as happy with the end product, if not more so. This moon is cast iron, I think GR's is resin.


----------



## Chris Overholt (Jun 27, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ohhhhnthats an excellent idea! Yeah I definitely noticed the same thing. Just like you, the first one I bought was the female and she is definitely an aged yellow. The male I bought a few years later, not so much. Does he smell like tea now or did it dissipate?


No, I don’t smell any tea. It definitely helped age him. There’s still a color difference, but it looks so much better now.


----------



## Chris Overholt (Jun 27, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> For anyone who has an outlet near them.....
> 
> View attachment 715876


 Dang I wish I lived close to one of these! If anyone goes and sees the octopus lights, I’d happily pay them for them and give some extra money for your time and shipping.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Chris Overholt said:


> No, I don’t smell any tea. It definitely helped age him. There’s still a color difference, but it looks so much better now.


Thanks, I will definitely be doing this at some point! My guy is so white he looks like he might be the mummy of a pasty white dude ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Chris Overholt said:


> Dang I wish I lived close to one of these! If anyone goes and sees the octopus lights, I’d happily pay them for them and give some extra money for your time and shipping.



I’m not sure when I will be back there but I will keep an eye out for them when I do! 

You may also want to post here in then”want” thread because there may be others outside of the Grandinroad thread who may be able to help.









Looking for Halloween items for others - request thread 2019


I'm waiting for my Tk Maxx your TJMaxx to get in its Halloween goods usually in middle of September. Hopefully we'll get the horseman globe.




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Trying to put Margaret and her collar back together. She is hot glued and didn’t hold up well.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Trying to put Margaret and her collar back together. She is hot glued and didn’t hold up well.
> View attachment 715954


Oh no! How did that happen? I haven’t pulled mine out of storage yet. I do recall that black ruffle part was rather stiff. Hopefully an easy fix!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh no! How did that happen? I haven’t pulled mine out of storage yet. I do recall that black ruffle part was rather stiff. Hopefully an easy fix!


Not sure. She certainly wasn’t skydiving or in a wind tunnel. Lol. 

Her collar just fell off within a month of her arriving. I didn’t buy Willem. Should have ! But back then it was an all girl show around here

The glue didn’t hold. I’m hoping that doesn’t happen again. We shall see !


----------



## Chris Overholt (Jun 27, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m not sure when I will be back there but I will keep an eye out for them when I do!
> 
> You may also want to post here in then”want” thread because there may be others outside of the Grandinroad thread who may be able to help.
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much! ?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

X-Pired said:


> I ordered this today. Like most of you reading this thread I have been waiting for a Grandin Road discount on Halloween. One of the things I wanted was the celestial moon stand. Well, I decided to make my own. I found this for $20.00 and already have the material to fabricate a stand and base similar to what GR is offering. I will repaint this moon an antiqued gold and have something of better quality for a fraction of the price. Will update with more photos when I finish it.
> 
> Grandin Road dragging their feet on a discount for Halloween is saving me money. I'll have about $30.00 total into it as opposed to $149 ordering from Grandin Road and most likely will be just as happy with the end product, if not more so. This moon is cast iron, I think GR's is resin.
> 
> View attachment 715911


Wow! Your Crescent moon is beautiful. Where did you find it?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Andromalius said:


> Trying to put Margaret and her collar back together. She is hot glued and didn’t hold up well.
> View attachment 715954


Ouch, that sucks! I hope you are able to get her put back together and she is as good as new!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Kdestra said:


> Wow! Your Crescent moon is beautiful. Where did you find it?


I found it on Etsy but looked and don't see another one on that site. However, Amazon has them for about $28.00 and free shipping.








Amazon.com: Iron Half Moon Face Wall Decor : Home & Kitchen


Amazon.com: Iron Half Moon Face Wall Decor : Home & Kitchen



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Not sure. She certainly wasn’t skydiving or in a wind tunnel. Lol.
> 
> Her collar just fell off within a month of her arriving. I didn’t buy Willem. Should have ! But back then it was an all girl show around here
> 
> The glue didn’t hold. I’m hoping that doesn’t happen again. We shall see !


Haha well it’s an all girl show here too but for those busts, I just had to get both, But funny you should phrase it like that, if you go to page 1 of the Homegoods thread and look at the 2nd post, it’s one of the reasons I decided to let those items go. Oh and you’ll see I did another cart abandonment, apparently I’m good like that for changing my mind at Homegoods! LOL! ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha well it’s an all girl show here too but for those busts, I just had to get both, But funny you should phrase it like that, if you go to page 1 of the Homegoods thread and look at the 2nd post, it’s one of the reasons I decided to let those items go. Oh and you’ll see I did another cart abandonment, apparently I’m good like that for changing my mind at Homegoods! LOL! ?


You should keep those two! They are amazing girl!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

A


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I ordered this today. Like most of you reading this thread I have been waiting for a Grandin Road discount on Halloween. One of the things I wanted was the celestial moon stand. Well, I decided to make my own. I found this for $20.00 and already have the material to fabricate a stand and base similar to what GR is offering. I will repaint this moon an antiqued gold and have something of better quality for a fraction of the price. Will update with more photos when I finish it.
> 
> Grandin Road dragging their feet on a discount for Halloween is saving me money. I'll have about $30.00 total into it as opposed to $149 ordering from Grandin Road and most likely will be just as happy with the end product, if not more so. This moon is cast iron, I think GR's is resin.
> 
> View attachment 715911


Nice! 
Grandin rd isnt giving up their halloween now. Not like they used too n you risk the cool stuff selling out. Anxiety. Theyre losing sales as the other retailers catch up to them


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I saw the 25% off site wide and I got excited...but it excludes Halloween. While there’s very little I like this year, I can tell you...GR’s getting none of money without some kind of discount.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> You should keep those two! They are amazing girl!



They are, but I’m running out of storage space!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

So when the coupon boycott expires, what is everyone ordering?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like they gotta move out some rugs before we get a possible Halloween sale. Everyone cross your fingers for 8/18! ??


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They sent me a survey this morning. I gave them an earful. I basically told them that they are missing out on a huge market of customers who do their seasonal shopping early in the season. I also told them they are no longer competitive, as I’ve ordered from quite a few other retailers already this season that not only have Halloween merch out, but have offered sitewide sales (plus free shipping) that did NOT exclude those items. And I also might’ve mentioned how overinflated their “regular” prices are.

I’m sure it will fall on deaf ears, but figured I’d tell them why I won’t rate them higher since they asked.

My survey will probably land in Lynette’s inbox ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> So when the coupon boycott expires, what is everyone ordering?


To be honest, I’m not even sure now! Initially I wanted the bird cage, the celestial moon, and the new expression pumpkin. Oh, and the KC witch head, but since I ended up scoring the tabletop server at the outlet store, I likely won’t. Unless her price is severely reduced. Which I know it won’t since it’s KC. But I’m ok with that.

How bout you? What’s on your list?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> They sent me a survey this morning. I gave them an earful. I basically told them that they are missing out on a huge market of customers who do their seasonal shopping early in the season. I also told them they are no longer competitive, as I’ve ordered from quite a few other retailers already this season that not only have Halloween merch out, but have offered sitewide sales (plus free shipping) that did NOT exclude those items. And I also might’ve mentioned how overinflated their “regular” prices are.
> 
> I’m sure it will fall on deaf ears, but figured I’d tell them why I won’t rate them higher since they asked.
> 
> My survey will probably land in Lynette’s inbox ?


Yeah I know we have joked about it (and probably had WAY too much fun) but I’m surprised too at the lack of coupons. Their collection seems much smaller this year so I’m not quite sure what their goal is. I guess in fairness, yes that tasted like vinegar, other retailers don’t do coupons and we do buy from them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Yeah I know we have joked about it (and probably had WAY too much fun) but I’m surprised too at the lack of coupons. Their collection seems much smaller this year so I’m not quite sure what their goal is. I guess in fairness, yes that tasted like vinegar, other retailers don’t do coupons and we do buy from them.


Do you buy from other retailers without a sale or promotion? I never do, especially seasonal. Unless it’s some small boutique-y kind of shop, most majors retailers almost always have some kind of sale and free shipping. Heck, even if Grandinroad’s shipping charges weren’t so high it might not be so bad, but they charge like a flat 20% for orders under $1k. Which is gonna be for most everyone. So not only are their regular prices extremely inflated, you have to add an extra 20% on top of that? Talk about gouging. 

Which I’m sure we can all agree with, and is why we all want and need that sale + free ship! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

You actually bring up a good point about the smaller offerings this year. I’m betting that’s why they’ve been holding back the sales for even longer than they did last year because they’re trying to see how long they can go with getting full price for as long as they can.

I’m still pretty confident it will happen eventually. But I’m sure they’ll have lost many sales for making us wait so long!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> To be honest, I’m not even sure now! Initially I wanted the bird cage, the celestial moon, and the new expression pumpkin. Oh, and the KC witch head, but since I ended up scoring the tabletop server at the outlet store, I likely won’t. Unless her price is severely reduced. Which I know it won’t since it’s KC. But I’m ok with that.
> 
> How bout you? What’s on your list?


Just Zaltana. And I’m probably just being a brat. I actually have a gift card from work and could buy her now. Clearly it’s my “never pay full price” upbringing that’s killing me.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Just Zaltana. And I’m probably just being a brat. I actually have a gift card from work and could buy her now. Clearly it’s my “never pay full price” upbringing that’s killing me.


Hey someone paid for that gift card so even if it’s free to you, it’s still worth $$. So no, you are not being a brat in my book!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Do you buy from other retailers without a sale or promotion? I never do, especially seasonal. Unless it’s some small boutique-y kind of shop, most majors retailers almost always have some kind of sale and free shipping. Heck, even if Grandinroad’s shipping charges weren’t so high it might not be so bad, but they charge like a flat 20% for orders under $1k. Which is gonna be for most everyone. So not only are their regular prices extremely inflated, you have to add an extra 20% on top of that? Talk about gouging.
> 
> Which I’m sure we can all agree with, and is why we all want and need that sale + free ship! ?


If I think the item is unique or worry it will sell out, I’ll totally bite the bullet. I’ve had too many situations where I had an item in my hot little hands and went back and it was gone. 

It’s 2019 and with higher prices shipping should be included. Based on their recent coupons for Halloween, it’s almost like there’s been a change in shipping and now giving us free shipping is a perk. Zaltana is $24 to ship and when I bought the witches I had a 25% off coupon and free shipping was just what it was.

Are we being unfair? Are we just getting tariff shipping?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I don’t think we’re being unfair. I’ve been buying from them for many years now and if anyone looked at my order history, all of my Halloween purchases were on a sale + free ship. Maybe just a few orders here and there I didn’t get free ship, but for the majority I did. Almost like they’ve conditioned us, since all Halloween inevitably goes on sale. So I don’t think it’s unfair of us to expect the same this year. I’ll tell you this, they will never condition me to pay full price, that’s for sure!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I don’t think we’re being unfair. I’ve been buying from them for many years now and if anyone looked at my order history, all of my Halloween purchases were on a sale + free ship. Maybe just a few orders here and there I didn’t get free ship, but for the majority I did. Almost like they’ve conditioned us, since all Halloween inevitably goes on sale. So I don’t think it’s unfair of us to expect the same this year. I’ll tell you this, they will never condition me to pay full price, that’s for sure!


Totally understand where you’re at with them. 2019 is clearly not a win for Grandin Road Halloween. I think top honors so far goes to Home Depot.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Meadow said:


> Totally understand where you’re at with them. 2019 is clearly not a win for Grandin Road Halloween. I think top honors so far goes to Home Depot.


I’ve been to 2 Home Depot stores and neither had Halloween merchandise out. I’m guessing everyone must be buying online. I better go take a look it seems.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Totally understand where you’re at with them. 2019 is clearly not a win for Grandin Road Halloween.


I would say not. Let's hope that in the end it amounts to a Lynette-less 2020 and a return to their old ways?‍♀


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Totally understand where you’re at with them. 2019 is clearly not a win for Grandin Road Halloween. I think top honors so far goes to Home Depot.


I’ve been sorta slacking with both Home Depot and Lowe’s. Only thing I bought so far is the smokey orb. Is there anything worth checking out?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’ve been sorta slacking with both Home Depot and Lowe’s. Only thing I bought so far is the smokey orb. Is there anything worth checking out?


Home Depot wins the Halloween Wars in my book at least from a life-size prop standpoint. I’m apologizing now to everyone excited about Spirit.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’ve been sorta slacking with both Home Depot and Lowe’s. Only thing I bought so far is the smokey orb. Is there anything worth checking out?


I too need/want to check out Home Depot more. They have been upping their game in regard to Halloween. My local store is small and never has much though and sometimes it’s hit-and-miss with online shopping where I can’t see and feel/judge the quality, etc of an item. Sometimes I have been pleasantly surprised while a lot of other times I’ve been super disappointed. And I dislike returning merchandise. Paying to send something back because it doesn’t meet my standards or tastes after seeing it in person seems like a waste of money to me. Often companies only offer free return shipping if an item is damaged. 

Grandin Road is seriously missing out on my dollars this year. I do have a Halloween budget which is going to other retailers. Like @Spirits Vineyard, I want a discount and free shipping which I’m getting from online stores.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Grandin Road is seriously missing out on my dollars this year. I do have a Halloween budget which is going to other retailers. Like @Spirits Vineyard, I want a discount and free shipping which I’m getting from online stores.


Same. My Halloween haul is 4 orange lights, two wolves, a pumpkin dude, a skull and two random books. And some goodwill pumpkins. Totally less spent than prior years.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Home Depot wins the Halloween Wars in my book at least from a life-size prop standpoint. I’m apologizing now to everyone excited about Spirit.


Honestly I don’t really buy life size props from Spirit. First, most of them are animatronic and I generally don’t like ones that are crazy loud. Second, the price. Actually wait, I think that one should be first. Yeah, the price! I mean seriously, some of them are crazy expensive.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I thought about buying the monster trio last year (I think they have them this year as well) and even though it’s $300, that’s $100 for a single prop which falls in line even with Grandinroads prices (well at least some of them). But I already have a we’re wolf and a vampire that look similar so I didn’t. I sure would love to get Frankenstein though!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I need a 50% off free shipping on tombstones. Next year will be the first year I've ever done a cemetary.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

sumrtym said:


> I need a 50% off free shipping on tombstones. Next year will be the first year I've ever done a cemetary.


I picked up 2 of the Lady tombstones (My Beloved and Eternal Rest) in excellent condition from Craigslist over the summer for $50 a piece. So check your local sources for tombstones too!









Lady Tombstones | Grandin Road


Designate your address as a Halloween graveyard with our incredibly realistic Lady Tombstone Collection. My Beloved and Eternal Rest feature weeping women draping themselves over stately grave markers. The worse-for-wear Winged Lady has lost her head and part of one wing. All are remarkably...




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

So 


Spirits Vineyard said:


> Do you buy from other retailers without a sale or promotion? I never do, especially seasonal. Unless it’s some small boutique-y kind of shop, most majors retailers almost always have some kind of sale and free shipping. Heck, even if Grandinroad’s shipping charges weren’t so high it might not be so bad, but they charge like a flat 20% for orders under $1k. Which is gonna be for most everyone. So not only are their regular prices extremely inflated, you have to add an extra 20% on top of that? Talk about gouging.
> 
> Which I’m sure we can all agree with, and is why we all want and need that sale + free ship! ?


So agree.. Or they have a sale but then tell you its an extra large package and there is extra shipping.. I love their stuff but just dont have the funds this year


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Hey someone paid for that gift card so even if it’s free to you, it’s still worth $$. So no, you are not being a brat in my book!


OOHHH This just made me remember I have a gift card someplace lol


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

sumrtym said:


> I need a 50% off free shipping on tombstones. Next year will be the first year I've ever done a cemetary.


I have 3 cemetaries and odd tombstones all over the yard Lots of skellys but I need a werewolf


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

They copied the Martha Stewart or Better Homes & Garden, I forget which, pumpkin cats in resin...for $130 apiece! Even at 50% off I'm not a fan of the pricing!

Like to own them but that's just crazy.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

How did I miss that their current coupon is through 9/9? 

So basically, all we get for Halloween until September is free shipping. Boo! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Where did you see that?

The email I got this morning says 8/18, and even the thing on their website still says 8/18.

I mean it wouldn’t be surprising, but still....


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Where did you see that?
> 
> The email I got this morning says 8/18, and even the thing on their website still says 8/18.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I was on a different site and it had the 9/9. Don’t trust outside sources...clearly!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Haha! Ok good....I was afraid I may have missed something. ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

What are the chances Grandin Road stops the free shipping discount for Halloween items when the current promo ends and doesn’t replace it with another promo?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The crystal ball forecasts they’ll just roll into the next promotion. 20% off with no free shipping....


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> The crystal ball forecasts they’ll just roll into the next promotion. 20% off with no free shipping....
> 
> View attachment 716627


LOL! But doesn’t that about equal the same thing as free shipping, at least for most orders?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

It does indeed! But I just think they’re going to ease their way in to their Halloween sales. So first we’ve had free shipping for a few weeks. Next will be a sale....but you have to remember, not everyone is aware of how much their shipping calculates to or how they do it, so many people may think a “sale” will be cheaper than just free shipping. Then after that, they’ll move on to a sale + free shipping.

That will be 25 cents for the prediction....how would you like to pay? ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> It does indeed! But I just think they’re going to ease their way in to their Halloween sales. So first we’ve had free shipping for a few weeks. Next will be a sale....but you have to remember, not everyone is aware of how much their shipping calculates to or how they do it, so many people may think a “sale” will be cheaper than just free shipping. Then after that, they’ll move on to a sale + free shipping.
> 
> That will be 25 cents for the prediction....how would you like to pay? ?


Do you take PayPal? ? On second thought, is it possible to run a tab as I’m sure I will need more predictions? LOL!

Do you anticipate a sale plus free shipping in time to enjoy the items before Halloween? 

Another question for everyone, I love the bat candle holders. But one is 20 inches tall while the other is 24 inches. How/where do you display such tall candle holders and have them not look out of place or like they tower over everything else? It seems they would be too rall for most areas or am I not thinking correctly on this? Any ideas on display options?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They’d probably look good on a buffet or console table, since those tables aren’t right next to where you’d be sitting like a coffee or end table. You could use them as floor candles, maybe next to a console table. Like if you have a foyer with a table, you could put them on the floor right next to the table. That’s what I do with the set of Grandinroad gothic candlesticks I have.

You could also use something as a platform for them, such as a capital base like these....


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Do you anticipate a sale plus free shipping in time to enjoy the items before Halloween?
> 
> Another question for everyone, I love the bat candle holders. But one is 20 inches tall while the other is 24 inches. How/where do you display such tall candle holders and have them not look out of place or like they tower over everything else? It seems they would be too rall for most areas or am I not thinking correctly on this? Any ideas on display options?


Based on other years, that is quite likely. They are almost going to _have_ to if they do not want to wind up with a ton of leftovers to drastically reduce after Halloween, I'd suspect.

If you have a second floor, at the foot of the stairs would be an ideal location for larger candlesticks like those. The corner of a room, alongside furniture, or by a fireplace could work as well.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Also it really just depends on your home, your furniture, etc. For example, I have 3 sets of candlesticks and the tallest one is probably 2’ tall. I have one set in my bathroom on the ledge of the tub between that and the shower. I have another set on top of a low built-in bookcase that separates my kitchen and living room. You may have seen this particular set before because it’s where I take most of my pics when I buy something new. The 3rd set is on top of a console table on the landing of my 2nd floor (no pic for that one, but you get the idea I think).


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Also it really just depends on your home, your furniture, etc. For example, I have 3 sets of candlesticks and the tallest one is probably 2’ tall. I have one set in my bathroom on the ledge of the tub between that and the shower. I have another set on top of a low built-in bookcase that separates my kitchen and living room. You may have seen this particular set before because it’s where I take most of my pics when I buy something new. The 3rd set is on top of a console table on the landing of my 2nd floor (no pic for that one, but you get the idea I think).
> 
> View attachment 716634
> 
> ...


Your house is amazing! Thank you for the ideas and photos.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

MasqAddikt said:


> Based on other years, that is quite likely. They are almost going to _have_ to if they do not want to wind up with a ton of leftovers to drastically reduce after Halloween, I'd suspect.
> 
> If you have a second floor, at the foot of the stairs would be an ideal location for larger candlesticks like those. The corner of a room, alongside furniture, or by a fireplace could work as well.


Thank you, I love your ideas!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Your house is amazing! Thank you for the ideas and photos.


Thanks! The very first photo with the capital bases aren’t mine though. That’s from Ballard Designs. I’ve actually been wanting those bases for a while now but just haven’t purchased them yet. The other 2 photos are mine though!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Thank you, I love your ideas!


No problem. Thank you.



Spirits Vineyard said:


> That’s from Ballard Designs. I’ve actually been wanting those bases for a while now but just haven’t purchased them yet.


Understandable. I get their catalogs, though I cannot remember ever actually ordering anything. They have some really nice items, but the prices are generally not so great (sounds familiar, doesn't it?).


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They’re actually owned by the same company as Grandinroad!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> They’re actually owned by the same company as Grandinroad!


That says it all...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yup! As is Frontgate, and one or 2 more. Grandinroad is the cheapest of those 3 from what I’ve experienced. But I still never buy on any of those sites without some kind of a discount.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Actually Improvements Catalog used to be the cheapest, but they shut down either late last year or early this year. Absorbed by QVC I think. I miss them, because I got some pretty good deals there!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Actually Improvements Catalog used to be the cheapest, but they shut down either late last year or early this year. Absorbed by QVC I think. I miss them, because I got some pretty good deals there!


That is too bad. I was wondering what happened to them. Yes, they did have some very good buys at points.


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

all these are super fascinating and cool! where can i purchase a raven that posted earlier?


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> This thing is too stinkin' cute! It's more of a "fall" thing but it's cute.


Why do I have the urge to light this thing on fire and dance around it's flaming corpse? lol


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> Why do I have the urge to light this thing on fire and dance around it's flaming corpse? lol


Omg! Lol! Don’t flame the doggie!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Joana Brown said:


> all these are super fascinating and cool! where can i purchase a raven that posted earlier?


Try this: https://www.grandinroad.com/ProductSearch2?searchTerm=Raven


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

It’s just one step closer to that lynch mob we talked about! ??


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

You know in reading through the theories on pricing, it reminds me of working in retail years ago. There was this table of sweaters. First week full price, second BOGO, week after that 2 for $40, week after that $20 each. We moved and resigned those sweaters for weeks and in the end it was the same price no matter what you did.

Guess if we get to that point with GR, it’s time to just complete the order and get over it. Really hope I’m wrong.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> It’s just one step closer to that lynch mob we talked about! ??


I’m sure we all have enough crafting supplies and hot glue guns to be a force to be reckoned with for sure!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Meadow said:


> I’m sure we all have enough crafting supplies and hot glue guns to be a force to be reckoned with for sure!


Why yes! Yes, we would, darn it! Lynette has no clue the kind of group she's messing with here!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I’m sure we all have enough crafting supplies and hot glue guns to be a force to be reckoned with for sure!


Haha! Yes, we could hot glue all of the coupons we’ve used at all the other stores to her body, and then make a sign for her to hold that says, “We should’ve taken competitors’ coupons” with a big sad face on it ???


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Omg! Lol! Don’t flame the doggie!


It would be a noble sacrifice



Spirits Vineyard said:


> It’s just one step closer to that lynch mob we talked about! ??


An angry mob storming Grandin Road's headquarters carrying flaming straw dogs in place of torches would get them to change their tune pretty quickly, I'd think


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> You know in reading through the theories on pricing, it reminds me of working in retail years ago. There was this table of sweaters. First week full price, second BOGO, week after that 2 for $40, week after that $20 each. We moved and resigned those sweaters for weeks and in the end it was the same price no matter what you did.
> 
> Guess if we get to that point with GR, it’s time to just complete the order and get over it. Really hope I’m wrong.


I worked in retail for years as well (JCP) and that’s definitely what we did too in the beginning. So for several weeks we just had various ways of advertising the same item for almost the same price. However, midway thru the season we would always mark stuff down, especially if it was a seasonal item like sweaters or bathing suits. First 25% off.....then 30.....then 50....then everything gets added to a big clearance rack because by that point all that’s left is a bunch of mismatched and straggler items.

I still think GR will do the same. Eventually.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I bought that straw dog for $10 at the same time I bought the full priced celestial moon piece. The only reason I’m not sending the dog back is because it’s not worth my time & effort. It arrived without a nose and with much of the straw missing. The only reason I didn’t put it out to the garbage was because I thought I might be able to use the base and re-wrap it in some other material. Seriously, if I’d paid the original $60 bucks for this thing, I would have been so very upset.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I worked in retail for years as well (JCP) and that’s definitely what we did too in the beginning. So for several weeks we just had various ways of advertising the same item for almost the same price. However, midway thru the season we would always mark stuff down, especially if it was a seasonal item like sweaters or bathing suits. First 25% off.....then 30.....then 50....then everything gets added to a big clearance rack because by that point all that’s left is a bunch of mismatched and straggler items.
> 
> I still think GR will do the same. Eventually.


Fine! Be positive. All kidding and conspiracy theories aside, I hope you are right.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> It would be a noble sacrifice
> 
> 
> 
> An angry mob storming Grandin Road's headquarters carrying flaming straw dogs in place of torches would get them to change their tune pretty quickly, I'd think


I love this idea of us storming their headquarters with straw dogs on fire... that we paid for. Ha!

Lynette Curse still going strong. Can someone rub some salve or something on her? Sheesh.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Bobbiejo said:


> I bought that straw dog for $10 at the same time I bought the full priced celestial moon piece. The only reason I’m not sending the dog back is because it’s not worth my time & effort. It arrived without a nose and with much of the straw missing. The only reason I didn’t put it out to the garbage was because I thought I might be able to use the base and re-wrap it in some other material. Seriously, if I’d paid the original $60 bucks for this thing, I would have been so very upset.


Holy crap you're not kidding hahaha...we're just gong to put it in our shop display window for Fall season. I love dogs, and it reminded me of our wheaten who passed, but I also was hoping they attached a 20% coupon for a future purchase...no such luck GiR is getting cheap!!!!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

GR sent me another email offering me 15% off my cart through 8/25. Which would be awesome if Halloween was not excluded. ?

Thanks Lynette!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks like they have another sale of free shipping sitewide that includes Halloween that ends today. The previous “free shipping” ended yesterday. Maybe tomorrow will bring on a new sale?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Looks like they have another sale of free shipping sitewide that includes Halloween that ends today. The previous “free shipping” ended yesterday. Maybe tomorrow will bring on a new sale?


Crossing my fingers you are right. I’d like to finish my shopping.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I still think the first sale isn’t going to be anything special (i.e. no free shipping with it) but at least it’ll be one step in the right direction!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I still think the first sale isn’t going to be anything special (i.e. no free shipping with it) but at least it’ll be one step in the right direction!


Not to be superstitious (hysterical since it’s in reference to Halloween) but is all this shopping drama and weird coupons and broken shipping some kind of omen that Halloween is going to be problematic? I don’t know... maybe Lynette really did curse us.


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Kdestra said:


> The best thing I ever bought from GR is the witch legs. They are now 5yrs old & they still look amazing. Everyone loves them .... especially me


Go on QVC they have the best purple light up led witch legs!! You will love them!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well folks, it’s a new day and a new day that brings another sale. But it’s still just free shipping. WTF Lynette. Good for 2 days, til the 22nd. I still think the “sales” will happen eventually (because no, I do not consider “free shipping” a sale) but it really sucks that they’re making us wait so long.

Grandinroad sucks.

Lynette sucks.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

My list of GR wants is getting smaller and smaller. I may just settle for some clearance gold flies, because you know they will be marked down eventually. Just how big is the insect market I’m wondering? 

Those of you who purchased the crystal ball and matching hand candle, are you displaying them together?

Of those of you that made purchases this year (without any sales), what’s your favorite piece?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

The straw (raffia) dog is on sale today for $4.98 and free shipping. 









Henry the Hay Bale Puppy | Grandin Road


Good boy. Our scruffy little Henry the Hay Bale Puppy is so cute, and so clever: a pup that doesn't bark, shed, or chew your favorite slippers-and still makes you smile. Built on a lightweight wire frame and covered in shaggy raffia, he comes with a detachable black fabric leash and...




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> The straw (raffia) dog is on sale today for $4.98 and free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally an accurate price value from Gradin Road. ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I just tried to order a second dog and it comes up with $5.00 for shipping. I did get an order confirmation email on the first one with free shipping. I hope they don’t cancel that order. It’s like getting a free dog (considering shipping).


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> Finally an accurate price value from Gradin Road. ?


Right on!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> My list of GR wants is getting smaller and smaller. I may just settle for some clearance gold flies, because you know they will be marked down eventually. Just how big is the insect market I’m wondering?
> 
> Those of you who purchased the crystal ball and matching hand candle, are you displaying them together?
> 
> Of those of you that made purchases this year (without any sales), what’s your favorite piece?


My list is definitely shrinking as well. I’ve already spent way too much already in other places, and really will have to consider adding anything else, especially if it’s big or will take up a lot of storage space (like the bird cage).

Currently I do not have the crystal ball and matching candle displayed together, and likely won’t when it comes down to having them in their final landing spot once I fully decorate. The crystal ball needs to be plugged in anyway so I have to strategically place that so the cord isn’t exposed (I have a cat that loves to chew on cords). Right now I have the candle in my bedroom since I’ve been using it ever since I bought it, and the crystal ball is in the living room on a tray that sits on my coffee table (so not plugged in). Personally I think it would be too much to have them displayed together.....too many hands in one spot? But we’ll see!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Just FYI, the dog does have free shipping. Use code SCAREITUP at checkout. They have to be loosing money on that thing.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> My list is definitely shrinking as well. I’ve already spent way too much already in other places, and really will have to consider adding anything else, especially if it’s big or will take up a lot of storage space (like the bird cage).
> 
> Currently I do not have the crystal ball and matching candle displayed together, and likely won’t when it comes down to having them in their final landing spot once I fully decorate. The crystal ball needs to be plugged in anyway so I have to strategically place that so the cord isn’t exposed (I have a cat that loves to chew on cords). Right now I have the candle in my bedroom since I’ve been using it ever since I bought it, and the crystal ball is in the living room on a tray that sits on my coffee table (so not plugged in). Personally I think it would be too much to have them displayed together.....too many hands in one spot? But we’ll see!


I agree as well, my list also keeps shrinking. As you said, especially for anything that requires storage. I am reaccessing my needs after all of the new additions in the last few weeks.

Thanks for your input on displaying the candle and crystal ball together. I too was curious.


----------



## Debbie Brown (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Debbie Brown (Jul 31, 2015)

Debbie Brown said:


> View attachment 717152
> 
> Love her. $1,599.00. Ouch!


----------



## Debbie Brown (Jul 31, 2015)

The lady who posted about the witch legs, I saw these at Marshall’s a couple of weeks ago. Same quality. 
FYI


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

I think I saw various sizes of her on Zulily. Search Katherine’s Collection, or Brunhilda. Fingers crossed for a great price for you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lrogers76 (Aug 20, 2019)

Plowhearth.com has the 3 lighted witches exactly like GR and I was able to use a 20% and free shipping


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Lrogers76 said:


> Plowhearth.com has the 3 lighted witches exactly like GR and I was able to use a 20% and free shipping


Those witches, while they look very simple, are one of my favorites! I have 2 sets of them and I circle them around a tree in my front yard. I get lots of complements on them over just about any of my other decorations!


----------



## Lrogers76 (Aug 20, 2019)

They are absolutely adorable! I would love to have the flame pumpkins to match but are ridiculously overpriced! I’m hoping to pick up some GR spooky tree but have to wait for a sale. I’m guessing it ain’t gonna happen from reading this thread. Lol


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Lrogers76 said:


> I’m hoping to pick up some GR spooky tree but have to wait for a sale. I’m guessing it ain’t gonna happen from reading this thread. Lol


Whatever you do, _don't_ hold your breath


----------



## Lrogers76 (Aug 20, 2019)

I asked rep about any future sales and she claimed they don’t do sales because they would sell out of everything before Halloween?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Lrogers76 said:


> I asked rep about any future sales and she claimed they don’t do sales because they would sell out of everything before Halloween?


That response is ridiculous. Isn't selling out of items what companies _hope _for? I guess that Grandin Road would prefer a bunch of stock to discount after the holiday. Forget just getting rid of our favorite woman - they seemingly need a whole new staff.


----------



## Lrogers76 (Aug 20, 2019)

IKR! I’ve stalked GR for years and honestly thought I just kept missing their sales.They really need to get their sh*t together.I also love Pottery Barn and they have been running Halloween sales already


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Lrogers76 said:


> IKR! I’ve stalked GR for years and honestly thought I just kept missing their sales.


In previous years, they did offer a good amount of sales, sometimes as much as 50% off, well before Halloween. With how riled up many are about this ongoing exclusion BS (hell, I'm irritated), I am sure that a member will post about it almost immediately when there finally is an actual discount and not simply free shipping, so you should be kept in the loop this time.


----------



## Lrogers76 (Aug 20, 2019)

?


----------



## Lrogers76 (Aug 20, 2019)

I would crap myself for a pre Halloween 50%


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Lrogers76 said:


> I asked rep about any future sales and she claimed they don’t do sales because they would sell out of everything before Halloween?


So... did they just drastically reduce inventory or something?


----------



## Lrogers76 (Aug 20, 2019)

I wish I knew.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Those witches, while they look very simple, are one of my favorites! I have 2 sets of them and I circle them around a tree in my front yard. I get lots of complements on them over just about any of my other decorations!


I love those witches! I also have two sets. They are a favorite of mine. Sometimes simple can make a huge impact, more so than a complicated piece.


----------



## Lrogers76 (Aug 20, 2019)

I agree! I’m currently purging all the random crap I have.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Lrogers76 said:


> I would crap myself for a pre Halloween 50%


I truly hope that is not the requirement for a sale of any amount to be put into effect. If so, GR may want to rethink their strategy?


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

X-Pired said:


> Just FYI, the dog does have free shipping. Use code SCAREITUP at checkout. They have to be loosing money on that thing.


I just got the dog for $10 and free shipping. Let’s see how he arrives...


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

25% off plus free shipping with GRSEPT19

*Excludes* Halloween and Fall though... of course.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Illysium said:


> 25% off plus free shipping with GRSEPT19
> 
> *Excludes* Halloween and Fall though... of course.


You really thought they were going to help us out? Ha!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> You really thought they were going to help us out? Ha!


Eh, it's still a good coupon. I've been drooling over these for a while. 

Mersin Pillows

Mersin Ottoman


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Illysium said:


> 25% off plus free shipping with GRSEPT19
> 
> *Excludes* Halloween and Fall though... of course.


Of course it does. It’s not like anyway is looking for Halloween discounts *before* Halloween or anything (sarcasm). Grandin Road is either using genius strategy or making a huge mistake, time will tell, LOL!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Illysium said:


> Eh, it's still a good coupon. I've been drooling over these for a while.
> 
> Mersin Pillows
> 
> Mersin Ottoman


I have those. They are nice for looks but everyone tosses them off the sofa because they are so rough and scratchy. Very uncomfortable to actually use. My husband says he gets ‘rope/rug burn’ from just resting his elbow on one.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I have those. They are nice for looks but everyone tosses them off the sofa because they are so rough and scratchy. Very uncomfortable to actually use. My husband says he gets ‘rope/rug burn’ from just resting his elbow on one.


Yea, Kilim is always like that. I know they're just for looks, they're my colors though, and I love that pattern. Gotta have em!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Illysium said:


> Yea, Kilim is always like that. I know they're just for looks, they're my colors though, and I love that pattern. Gotta have em!


You will love the color. They are even nicer in person. If you don’t expect them to be soft then you will not be disappointed with these.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

So to everyone who has ordered from Grandin Road in the past, should Lynette’s curse be unbreakable, what is the norm on shipping for GR? I’m trying to decide what my drop dead date might be cause I’m starting to lose faith on a coupon.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

I ordered devon a couple weeks ago and from the time I placed my order it only took 2 days for her to get here. They shipped the next day. They ship from Ohio and I'm in Illinois so I usually get my orders the day after I get the shipped email.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@CH31 thanks so much!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

So I know my shopping list is usually for the exterior and many of you are really into Katherine’s items which I have not always appreciated simply cause of the price tag. 

Today GR sent me another catalog with this item:









Katherine's Collection Skeleton Wall Piece | Grandin Road


Our Katherine's Collection Skeleton Wall Piece is a Halloween masterpiece, each handcrafted for the ultimate dramatic impact. With a closer look, skull and torso are crystal-encrusted and hand-painted for aged realism; he is decked with the highest quality materials, from jewel-edged...




www.grandinroad.com





I totally get why everyone loves this collection. This image in their catalog made me go wow.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I


Meadow said:


> So to everyone who has ordered from Grandin Road in the past, should Lynette’s curse be unbreakable, what is the norm on shipping for GR? I’m trying to decide what my drop dead date might be cause I’m starting to lose faith on a coupon.


I think it may depend on several factors. I ordered an item that was in stock two weeks ago today and still don’t have it. It was shipped three days after I ordered it. Grandin Road uses SurePost a lot which adds to the delivery time.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I
> 
> 
> I think it may depend on several factors. I ordered an item that was in stock two weeks ago today and still don’t have it. It was shipped three days after I ordered it. Grandin Road uses SurePost a lot which adds to the delivery time.


I forgot to answer this one! I agree, they’re not always the fastest. Once you get a shipment confirmation, you should expect st least another week for delivery. Probably more like 7-10 days. Every now and again I’ll get something quicker than expected, but I wouldn’t count on it.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Wycked Spiryt and @Spirits Vineyard thanks so very much for the replies. Sounds like the absolute latest is about two weeks out but to be safe 10/1 might be smarter just to add some cushion.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yep if you want it in (guaranteed) time I wouldn’t wait later than the first week of Oct.

Any guesses as to what tomorrow will bring as far as a sale goes? I’m hoping something comes up soon, and we have Labor Day coming up too which may hopefully end their Halloween hostage? ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yep if you want it in (guaranteed) time I wouldn’t wait later than the first week of Oct.
> 
> Any guesses as to what tomorrow will bring as far as a sale goes? I’m hoping something comes up soon, and we have Labor Day coming up too which may hopefully end their Halloween hostage? ?


From your lips.... I’m waiting patiently. Even created my sign and have picked it up for Zaltana. Gift card ready. 

You still holding out for anything?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> From your lips.... I’m waiting patiently. Even created my sign and have picked it up for Zaltana. Gift card ready.
> 
> You still holding out for anything?


Of course! I am holding out for all of it ?

At this point, I don’t need any of it bad enough to pay full price. I mean seriously, I have enough Halloween decor to last me a lifetime, and I could probably decorate both of my neighbors houses on the left and right of me! LOL

The couple things on my list are the bird cage, the crescent moon, and one of the expression pumpkins.

There’s always a few other things “if the price is right” but for now, those would be my top ones.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

By the time they have a 20% off and free shipping offer, I’ll have forgotten what I was interested in and will have to look at everything again.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Did anyone else notice they just updated their site to now include a mobile version for tablets? I never go on there on my phone so I have no idea what the experience was like at that size, but I’m generally on my iPad. I noticed today they now have a mobile navigation menu. It’ll take some getting used to, but I hope they fix the page jumping. Their sale banner at the very top is laying right on top of their logo and the cart icon.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> By the time they have a 20% off and free shipping offer, I’ll have forgotten what I was interested in and will have to look at everything again.


Dems are some true words ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

You know, we have been slowly pulling out our items and doing inventory and thinking about what needs bought for 2020. The infinite Halloween loon, always looking forward. And much like has already been said, I have enough to do a few different yards. We have plenty, more than enough. And yes, GR will get some of my money but seriously I’m running out of things to buy.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’m not running out of things to buy, but rather running out of space to store it. We are currently house hunting, so I’m hoping for some serious storage space in our next house for all my Halloween decorations.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> I’m not running out of things to buy, but rather running out of space to store it. We are currently house hunting, so I’m hoping for some serious storage space in our next house for all my Halloween decorations.


Well that too! Storage woes are real. What else do you want? I know I counted and had 27 foam pumpkins and felt like I might need a support group ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I’m not running out of things to buy, but rather running out of space to store it. We are currently house hunting, so I’m hoping for some serious storage space in our next house for all my Halloween decorations.


Come move to Charlotte and we can share a rental storage place together! ???


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Want items would be the crystal ball and matching candle. Dream items would be the KC witch head and the witch & moon wreath that’s been out for a few years now. I can’t see that being offered for much longer and I’ve lusted after it for years.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Come move to Charlotte and we can share a rental storage place together! ???


I knew you were good people. I was raised in NC. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> You know, we have been slowly pulling out our items and doing inventory and thinking about what needs bought for 2020. The infinite Halloween loon, always looking forward. And much like has already been said, I have enough to do a few different yards. We have plenty, more than enough. And yes, GR will get some of my money but seriously I’m running out of things to buy.


But see that’s always been the great thing about Grandinroad before this year. Just when I thought I didn’t need anything else, they’d introduce a new few things each year that I just “had to have.” This year is kind of an anomaly, not only with the lack of sales this far but the lack of “have to have” items. Right now I have 3....in years prior that number would easily be 10.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> Want items would be the crystal ball and matching candle. Dream items would be the KC witch head and the witch & moon wreath that’s been out for a few years now. I can’t see that being offered for much longer and I’ve lusted after it for years.


Great choices! And yes, as items age on the inventory list you do start to worry they will retire and disappear. Hope you manage to get them!

I’m already storing the witch potion bottles and spell books I made last year in the coat closet. I need an air conditioned “she shed”.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I know I’ve said this before, but I would definitely recommend the witch moon wreath! Bought that several years ago and I just love it. I forget how much I paid, I wanna say around $200. Yeah, even on sale that’s a LOT for a wreath, but to be honest, I keep it on the inside of my door until Halloween night where I’ll flip it around, and then back on the inside it goes after the night is over. I look at it as being more than a wreath....it’s just like any other art you’d buy and hang on your wall.

Can you see how I convince myself to spend my $$? ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I know I’ve said this before, but I would definitely recommend the witch moon wreath! Bought that several years ago and I just love it. I forget how much I paid, I wanna say around $200. Yeah, even on sale that’s a LOT for a wreath, but to be honest, I keep it on the inside of my door until Halloween night where I’ll flip it around, and then back on the inside it goes after the night is over. I look at it as being more than a wreath....it’s just like any other art you’d buy and hang on your wall.
> 
> Can you see how I convince myself to spend my $$? ?


I love how you convince yourself. Like I need pairs of everything and it’s why I’m bent we only have ONE giant werewolf. 

The wreath is gorgeous. I actually just bought the foam moon Michael’s has cause there’s something menacing and oh so Halloween about a good moon ?.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Meadow said:


> I love how you convince yourself. Like I need pairs of everything and it’s why I’m bent we only have ONE giant werewolf.
> 
> The wreath is gorgeous. I actually just bought the foam moon Michael’s has cause there’s something menacing and oh so Halloween about a good moon ?.


I bought the GR celestial moon at full price. It was worth it to me. If you like moons, you should get it. Preferably on sale, but even at full price come October 1st.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I love how you convince yourself. Like I need pairs of everything and it’s why I’m bent we only have ONE giant werewolf.
> 
> The wreath is gorgeous. I actually just bought the foam moon Michael’s has cause there’s something menacing and oh so Halloween about a good moon ?.


I bought that moon from Michaels too but he looks like he needs a paint job to me. I might have to get out my paint this weekend, but just trying to determine what color(s).


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> So I know my shopping list is usually for the exterior and many of you are really into Katherine’s items which I have not always appreciated simply cause of the price tag.
> 
> Today GR sent me another catalog with this item:
> 
> ...


That's actually the only KC piece I've ever seen, that I really like. Better pics at Neiman Marcus:

KC Wall Skeleton


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yep if you want it in (guaranteed) time I wouldn’t wait later than the first week of Oct.
> 
> Any guesses as to what tomorrow will bring as far as a sale goes? I’m hoping something comes up soon, and we have Labor Day coming up too which may hopefully end their Halloween hostage? ?


We can only hope! I think they may have a Labor Day sale that includes Halloween. It really would make sense, especially if their Halloween merchandise hasn’t be flying out of the warehouse.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> We can only hope! I think they may have a Labor Day sale that includes Halloween. It really would make sense, especially if their Halloween merchandise hasn’t be flying out of the warehouse.


I can’t believe with all the people on this forum we don’t have a GR insider. We seriously need someone to help us.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Meadow said:


> I can’t believe with all the people on this forum we don’t have a GR insider. We seriously need someone to help us.


I’m surprised that they don’t monitor the forum for a temperature check on their customer base. It’s a free survey for them.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

pipresidente said:


> I’m surprised that they don’t monitor the forum for a temperature check on their customer base. It’s a free survey for them.


As of right now, the temperature is around the freezing point? I think that everyone is pretty fed up with them and the lack of sales.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

It just seems insane to me cause I get emails from all year and they are always so giving with sales. Not to be all conspiracy theorist, but I wonder if their sales in general are down. Maybe that’s why. Doesn’t change that I still want to a coupon.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes, I absolutely believe their sales are down. One of their sister sites, Improvements Catalog, went out of business and was shut down (or absorbed into QVC). So I’m sure that had an overall impact to their overall earnings. I also think either they are under some directive from corporate or they got a new marketing department, because they are cutting corners in many places to save money. For 2 years in a row they sent me an exclusive gift to promote the opening of Halloween Haven and this year I received nothing. They did send me a $25 gift certificate, which I will grant them that, that isn’t nothing and I am appreciative of that, but they also sent me that in addition to that exclusive free gift, so they did scale back from that respect. They also skimped out on creating those awesome walk-thru virtual videos. I did manage to find a video they created for this year, but it doesn’t compare to those of years past. And then of course the new item selections for this year seems much, much less than in years past. So because they have less offerings, maybe they are trying to get the most $$ out of them as they can before they start slashing prices.

I also sometimes wonder that perhaps they DO check this forum, and maybe WE are the reason that they are waiting so long to begin their Halloween sales. Because we have such a passion for all things Halloween and have a much larger budget for it than most households, we do still buy things even if it’s not on sale. Yes, there are many of us who are holding out for a sale, myself included, but I’m betting there are just as many of us that have still bought at full price because of fear of that one item selling out. Although we’ve had way less “show and tells” so far in the thread than in last years thread, because of the lack of sales.

I don’t know what their reason is, but i’m still hopeful though that they will go on sale eventually. Even though it will be later than they’ve started in previous years, it’s still seasonal merchandise that is overinflated in price for the sole purpose of still being able to profit when put on sale.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Spirits Vineyard great assessment of the situation. I had no idea they sent perks. 

I too always loved their videos. More than just for the view of their items, but also appreciated their enthusiasm for Halloween in general. I also adored that they seemed to have a little something for everyone. I do outdoor decoration and you do indoors and we each have things to buy.

Maybe GR is watching. Maybe they know we start stalking their site in June cause we cannot wait. And yes, I’m not opposed to paying full price if it’s a perfect item or limited or exclusive to a retailer.

Well, guess we will have to see what tomorrow brings. In the end, I’m fussing over $50. That’s what all this boils down to. So, I know I’m buying from them. The bargain shopper in me who refuses to pay full price for large seasonal purchases will likely lose. I guess in the end though, the ToTs win and really that’s what it’s all about.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Speaking of great videos..... Roger’s Garden Halloween video comes out Friday. GR should take notes! Those people know how to create a nice video. If they offer merchandise online again this year, I may just buy something to show my appreciation.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

While I don't have insider info into Grandin Road I do know with 100% certainty that GR browses these forums. I was told this a few years back when I talked to one of their seasonal buyers.

And, just for laughs, I present:


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MattB said:


> While I don't have insider info into Grandin Road I do know with 100% certainty that GR browses these forums. I was told this a few years back when I talked to one of their seasonal buyers.
> 
> And, just for laughs, I present:


Is it wrong this makes my black soul sing? I would watch us too. We don’t get paid for our opinions and post them freely. Isn’t that free market research? I really hope that means someone showed Lynette these boards. Ha!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I was in Charlotte today and stopped by the Frontgate Outlet store. They have a whole section of this year’s GR Halloween items and everything is 20% off regular price. Unfortunately none of the pieces I’m interested in where there. I was told they might get more in before Halloween. I did see the Katherine’s Collection life size witch. She is absolutely stunning! I would so love to have her, but 20% off $1600 is still way more than I am willing to spend. She would definitely be left out year around at my house. 

Spirits Vineyard - they have the gold birdcage and four different expression pumpkins. I think you mentioned wanting them. 

I ended up buying the circus freak show tiered stand from last year at 80% off. It was $14. ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> I was in Charlotte today and stopped by the Frontgate Outlet store. They have a whole section of this year’s GR Halloween items and everything is 20% off regular price. Unfortunately none of the pieces I’m interested in where there. I was told they might get more in before Halloween. I did see the Katherine’s Collection life size witch. She is absolutely stunning! I would so love to have her, but 20% off $1600 is still way more than I am willing to spend. She would definitely be left out year around at my house.
> 
> Spirits Vineyard - they have the gold birdcage and four different expression pumpkins. I think you mentioned wanting them.
> 
> ...


She is a beautiful witch. I’m so jealous of your trip but happy you got some fun and on sale items! Who knew? GR items on sale?!?! The INSANITY!!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I was in Charlotte today and stopped by the Frontgate Outlet store. They have a whole section of this year’s GR Halloween items and everything is 20% off regular price. Unfortunately none of the pieces I’m interested in where there. I was told they might get more in before Halloween. I did see the Katherine’s Collection life size witch. She is absolutely stunning! I would so love to have her, but 20% off $1600 is still way more than I am willing to spend. She would definitely be left out year around at my house.
> 
> Spirits Vineyard - they have the gold birdcage and four different expression pumpkins. I think you mentioned wanting them.
> 
> ...



I haven’t been back to the outlet since the last time when I bought the witch tabletop server. I’ll have to stop in sometime soon. I agree, the new witch looks amazing but definitely out of my budget at 20% off! Heck, even at 80% off she would still be close to $400 including tax! I look forward to seeing what items they’ll have as the season progresses. Thanks for the tip on the bird cage and the pumpkin, I may just have to go get those!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I’m seriously looking at the Ohio store thinking well 3.5 hours isn’t that far! Lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I’m seriously looking at the Ohio store thinking well 3.5 hours isn’t that far! Lol


Road trip! ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Road trip! ?


Pretty much! It wouldn’t break my heart to stumble on a sale item.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well guys, new sale is up and it’s the same free shipping bullshit. On until 9/1.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Meadow said:


> I’m seriously looking at the Ohio store thinking well 3.5 hours isn’t that far! Lol


That’s about how far I had to drive. It wasn’t too bad. My butt will be dragging today for sure, but to see some of GRs Halloween items in person was cool.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Oh! The only other thing I really considered getting was the forest man wreath. That was wicked looking! They had four different wreaths, but no witch moon one. Lots of painted pumpkins, large skeletons, crows, dishes, metal cauldrons, lantern hands, heart shaped skeleton hands, pumpkin man statue, a set of each of the upside down witch legs, pillows, haunted radio, etc.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Well guys, new sale is up and it’s the same free shipping bullshit. On until 9/1.


I’m going to try to look on the bright side and say it’s only a few more days. Keeping my fingers crossed. ??


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Well guys, new sale is up and it’s the same free shipping bullshit. On until 9/1.


So many places are having really good Labor Day sales. Is this tactic of no Halloween discount a genius move by Grandin Road or are they shooting themselves in the foot? Maybe September first they will offer a discount but if it is 20% without free shipping it won’t be any better for us. Grandin Road is playing the evil card this season!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Wish I didn't still want the Celestial Crescent Moon but I'm going to wait. There's no way I can justify spending $140 on it. If it was $80 - I'd already have it displayed. In fact I'd keep it out all year.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> Oh! The only other thing I really considered getting was the forest man wreath. That was wicked looking!


Yeah, the Dark Forest Wreath is very creepy. I want to say that this is the third year that GR has offered it, making me think that it may not be returning next year and this might be the last shot at owning the wreath. Unfortunately, $200 is a tad out of line, IMO. If they were to discount it to over half off after Halloween, should any remain, I would buy it in a heartbeat, though.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> So many places are having really good Labor Day sales. Is this tactic of no Halloween discount a genius move by Grandin Road or are they shooting themselves in the foot? Maybe September first they will offer a discount but if it is 20% without free shipping it won’t be any better for us. Grandin Road is playing the evil card this season!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> So many places are having really good Labor Day sales. Is this tactic of no Halloween discount a genius move by Grandin Road or are they shooting themselves in the foot?


I can only speak for myself but I know that when they first unveiled this year's offerings I had a list of 5 things I wanted. But I've been waiting for a sale and...idk...the magic and urgency has worn off (and my budget is shrinking because I'm buying stuff elsewhere) and now my GR list is down to 2 things. And frankly, I could do without those 2 things, I just know I have a gift card to use. So in the case of ME...they're shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

HexMe said:


> I can only speak for myself but I know that when they first unveiled this year's offerings I had a list of 5 things I wanted. But I've been waiting for a sale and...idk...the magic and urgency has worn off (and my budget is shrinking because I'm buying stuff elsewhere) and now my GR list is down to 2 things. And frankly, I could do without those 2 things, I just know I have a gift card to use. So in the case of ME...they're shooting themselves in the foot.


It’s the same here. I started out with seven items on my list and now it’s down to one and I may talk myself out of that pretty soon. The magic is definitely waning.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

HexMe said:


> I can only speak for myself but I know that when they first unveiled this year's offerings I had a list of 5 things I wanted. But I've been waiting for a sale and...idk...the magic and urgency has worn off (and my budget is shrinking because I'm buying stuff elsewhere) and now my GR list is down to 2 things. And frankly, I could do without those 2 things, I just know I have a gift card to use. So in the case of ME...they're shooting themselves in the foot.


That’s exactly where I’m at too. When I first start spending $$ on Halloween, I buy pretty much anything that I want, given it’s a reasonable price. But it’s only after I’ve spent a good chunk of change that I have to really buckle up and tighten the ole purse strings and ask....do you really need that? Where ya gonna put it? How about storage?

So yeah, they’ve definitely shot themselves in the foot this year!


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

MattB said:


> While I don't have insider info into Grandin Road I do know with 100% certainty that GR browses these forums. I was told this a few years back when I talked to one of their seasonal buyers.
> 
> And, just for laughs, I present:


This is amazing


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

This picture is from a Kroger thread. Notice the celestial pumpkin and black jack-o'-lantern cats. You likely just lost countless sales due to refusing to budge, Grandin Road.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Got my $10 dog today. He’s cute! Looks different from online but his nose is in place and I like him for $10!

My neighbors are asking when my haunt will begin. This is a cute distraction.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

MasqAddikt said:


> This picture is from a Kroger thread. Notice the celestial pumpkin and black jack-o'-lantern cats. You likely just lost countless sales due to refusing to budge, Grandin Road.
> View attachment 718134


Seriously. And I know it has been said before but we are getting late in the game for the serious haunters. I’m going through my stuff this weekend to evaluate anything to be ordered (from anywhere) as my outdoor display goes up 10/5 and I need time for shipping. If they don’t have any deals in the next 2 weeks they are off my list for the season.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

pipresidente said:


> Seriously. And I know it has been said before but we are getting late in the game for the serious haunters. I’m going through my stuff this weekend to evaluate anything to be ordered (from anywhere) as my outdoor display goes up 10/5 and I need time for shipping. If they don’t have any deals in the next 2 weeks they are off my list for the season.


I’m thinking they will have a sale on Halloween in the next two weeks which would meet your deadline. I wouldn’t be surprised if September 1st isn’t the first sale. However, it would need to be more than a 20% discount or a percentage off plus free shipping. Otherwise, the sale won’t be more than they are offering currently because free shipping on GR equals about a 20% discount. Either a 20% discount or free shipping means you are paying about the same price at checkout.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Stopped by the outlet today and picked up one of my “must haves” (thanks for the heads up @Bobbiejo!) Even with 20% off, he still managed to cost me $60, which is crazy considering he’s made of paper mache. But now that I have the set, I’m sorta in a pickle if they continue to grow this collection because I will feel compelled to buy them.

I opted to not get the bird cage. I was less impressed with it seeing it in person. Although if it’s still around at the end of the season or gets discounted, I may reconsider. But 20% off the orig. price of $160 was too much for me.

I was in a rush but realized after I left I must have completely missed the celestial moon. Either that or they just didn’t have any.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

No celestial moon at the Frontgate Outlet. What did you think of the lifesize witch? Wasn’t she fabulous? I kind of thought you would feel that way about the birdcage, but I didn’t want to dampen your excitement. Glad you got the pumpkin!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Driving to three different Kroger’s tomorrow to see if I can snag those cats. Sorry GR.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> No celestial moon at the Frontgate Outlet. What did you think of the lifesize witch? Wasn’t she fabulous? I kind of thought you would feel that way about the birdcage, but I didn’t want to dampen your excitement. Glad you got the pumpkin!


Ok good, glad I just didn’t miss it! I’m surprised they didn’t have that, since it’s a new item for this year. 

Yes, the witch was amazing! The woman who waited on me remembered me from last time when I bought the tabletop server and she said “Oh you’re the Halloween lady!” LOL. Then she asked me if I saw the new witch. I said of course! But at $1600 she’s a bit out of my budget. 

The pumpkin I just love! I think I may like him the best out of all of them. Well, except maybe the squatty one with the glasses, he’s pretty cute too.

I don’t know what it was about the birdcage. I think mainly the price (of course). But I also didn’t like the gold on the bottom of the cage. It was way too bright & shiny. If I bought it, I’d probably end up trying to paint it to make it look more antique. Good thing I don’t have to worry about that now unless they really mark it down.

I’ll tell you what I DID like though. Those cat gourds were super cute. When I saw them online I just thought, “meh” but seeing them in person changed my mind on them. So I may keep an eye on them. Either that or check out the Kroger ones!

I also liked those velvet pumpkins with the ornate stems. Did you see those? I didn’t even remember seeing them online, but the orange one caught my eye as soon as I walked back in that corner. SOOOO expensive though. ??


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Anyone within driving range of Fayetteville, NC? I found these on Craigslist. If I was decorating outside, I would so get all three of these pieces!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Any bets on an actual Labor Day Sale for Halloween? Ha!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I want to say yes because I try to be hopeful, but I feel like the first sale they have isn’t going to include free shipping, so it won’t really be that much of a savings. That would be my guess.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Any bets on an actual Labor Day Sale for Halloween? Ha!


Sure. I am betting that there will be an amazing deal - free shipping? Would you like to pay me in invisible bucks now or later?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> Sure. I am betting that there will be an amazing deal - free shipping? Would you like to pay me in invisible bucks now or later?


She’ll pay you with the savings she’ll get on her first GR purchase ???


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Well I really did think my luck was changing when those cat pumpkins popped up on the Kroger topic but after traveling to 6 different locations today I’m pretty certain Lynette’s curse is everywhere. I’m about to pack up all my crap, shove back in the attic and have a full on Halloween Hissy Fit. ?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> She’ll pay you with the savings she’ll get on her first GR purchase ???


In that case, I guess that I had better call and ask to speak with Ms. Miser myself then, huh?



Meadow said:


> Well I really did think my luck was changing when those cat pumpkins popped up on the Kroger topic but after traveling to 6 different locations today I’m pretty certain Lynette’s curse is everywhere. I’m about to pack up all my crap, shove back in the attic and have a full on Halloween Hissy Fit. ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> In that case, I guess that I had better call and ask to speak with Ms. Miser myself then, huh?
> 
> 
> View attachment 718412


I’m just happy you called me young.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I just got my first “Take 15% off items in your cart” emails, which of course is pointless because the fine print excludes Halloween. You’d think they’d make their system smart enough to not send those emails out if items in your cart were in fact Halloween. 

Then again, for me it doesn’t matter because 15% doesn’t even cover the cost of shipping. ?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> I’m just happy you called me young.


Why can't everyone be so easy to please??



Spirits Vineyard said:


> I just got my first “Take 15% off items in your cart” emails, which of course is pointless because the fine print excludes Halloween. *You’d think they’d make their system smart enough to not send those emails out if items in your cart were in fact Halloween.*


Common sense is so high on the endangered list that it is nearly extinct at this point...


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Meadow said:


> Well I really did think my luck was changing when those cat pumpkins popped up on the Kroger topic but after traveling to 6 different locations today I’m pretty certain Lynette’s curse is everywhere. I’m about to pack up all my crap, shove back in the attic and have a full on Halloween Hissy Fit. ?


I totally get the Halloween Hissy Fit thing. ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Spirits Vineyard I’ve received the 15% off our cart twice now. Each time doesn’t apply to Halloween. I think they’re just screwing with us at this point. Current score - Grandin Road 27 Halloween Forum 3.

Of course this is post 666!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Well... we got a coupon. @Spirits Vineyard... you should have placed a bet!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

20% off today plus free ship for Halloween


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

XXW71635


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Andromalius said:


> 20% odd today plus free ship for Halloween


Shipping for Zaltana is $24. Ew.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Shipping for Zaltana is $24. Ew.


I have the dragon in my cart along with 3 props and it only added 10 dollars in oversize fees


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Shipping for Zaltana is $24. Ew.


No extra was added to my cart when I added Zaltana. Did you try the code above?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Mine came preloaded with a code that takes the 20% off but leaves you with paying shipping. It also says one code allowed only. I’m going to try using the code you provided above to see what happens. 

So anyone have both the crystal ball and the witch moon wreath? If I get the code to work for both 20% off and free shipping, I will likely only get one. Which is your favorite of those two items?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> Mine came preloaded with a code that takes the 20% off but leaves you with paying shipping. It also says one code allowed only. I’m going to try using the code you provided above to see what happens.
> 
> So anyone have both the crystal ball and the witch moon wreath? If I get the code to work for both 20% off and free shipping, I will likely only get one. Which is your favorite of those two items?


Mine took the 20 percent off and free shipping no additional code required. Good luck!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

The xxw71635 code worked! It took off the shipping & 20%. That makes me question why they would preload a code that wasn’t all inclusive of the current sale. ?
BTW, that’s a big $46 dollars shipping had someone not been paying attention.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Andromalius said:


> No extra was added to my cart when I added Zaltana. Did you try the code above?


No I didn’t. I assumed since the code was either or it wouldn’t work. Thank you so much!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> The xxw71635 code worked! It took off the shipping & 20%. That makes me question why they would preload a code that wasn’t all inclusive of the current sale. ?
> BTW, that’s a big $46 dollars shipping had someone not been paying attention.


Hoorrraayyyy!!!!!!


----------



## BeavonK (Sep 2, 2019)

OMG FINALLLY!!!! Grandin Road finally did it! 20% and Free Ship on site today!!! 

It worked on the witches I have been waiting to get...


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

BeavonK said:


> OMG FINALLLY!!!! Grandin Road finally did it! 20% and Free Ship on site today!!!
> 
> It worked on the witches I have been waiting to get...


Did you get the black witch prop? I love her so very much


----------



## BeavonK (Sep 2, 2019)

Andromalius said:


> Did you get the black witch prop? I love her so very much


The silhouette? No but love. Evette. Brunhilda is goals but an investment.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

BeavonK said:


> The silhouette? No but love. Evette. Brunhilda is goals but an investment.


No I meant Evette. She is soooo lovely.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ok so Zaltana is OFFICIALLY on her way! But it was not without drama.

So had my gift card I got through my employer with $159.70 remaining. Apparently GR cannot accept two Visa payments. And since they tried to post the transaction the gift card wouldn’t work. Had to get a supervisor to reverse the transaction but then had $11.44 to pay. Finally decided to buy a GR gift card cause what do you do? It worked! Now I have a random balance of $13.56 to use but I got her! 

And in my most polite and professional voice... SUCK IT LYNETTE! Jennifer at GR was nothing short of amazing!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

BeavonK said:


> The silhouette? No but love. Evette. Brunhilda is goals but an investment.


As a static prop, she is amazing to look at it. She has an amazing face!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> The xxw71635 code worked! It took off the shipping & 20%. That makes me question why they would preload a code that wasn’t all inclusive of the current sale. ?
> BTW, that’s a big $46 dollars shipping had someone not been paying attention.


Totally agree. I didn’t even think to try cause the past two promotions have been exclusive of each other.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Well... we got a coupon. @Spirits Vineyard... you should have placed a bet!


I would have lost that bet because I honestly thought the first sale wasn’t gonna include free shipping!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> I have the dragon in my cart along with 3 props and it only added 10 dollars in oversize fees


It’s probably just for the dragon. I’ve never seen any Halloween merchandise have an additional “oversized” surcharge before. But to be fair, it IS huge!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Mine came preloaded with a code that takes the 20% off but leaves you with paying shipping. It also says one code allowed only. I’m going to try using the code you provided above to see what happens.
> 
> So anyone have both the crystal ball and the witch moon wreath? If I get the code to work for both 20% off and free shipping, I will likely only get one. Which is your favorite of those two items?


I refuse to answer that question! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well, so much time went by that had me totally rethinking my “want” list, and I only ended up buying the celestial moon. Of course I would’ve bought the expression pumpkin as well if I hadn’t already bought that at the outlet.

So what did everyone else buy?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> It’s probably just for the dragon. I’ve never seen any Halloween merchandise have an additional “oversized” surcharge before. But to be fair, it IS huge!


Yes. It is the dragon that caused the additional charge


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Just Zaltana over here. She was the last item required for 2019 that can be purchased. Everything else is a build. Blah.

How about everyone else?


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

MasqAddikt said:


> Grandin Road usually has an amazing collection of merch, some years moreso than others. Fingers crossed that they get the ball rolling soon. The straw dog actually is pretty adorable. The garden greenery dogs shown at the website could easily lend a touch of _The Shining _to a setup.


Yeah seemed to me there wasn't a whole lot of new stuff this year. I did buy the crystal ball prop. Love it.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Re: Their sales over Labor Day. I'm looking at last year's emails from them, and about 9-10 days before halloween they usually start offering 40% off plus free shipping. Of course, some of the most sought after items are usually out of stock by then, but I plan to wait for this to pick up some of their nice tombstones.


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

I am on the fence about ordering the cracking mirror.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Lorrie said:


> I am on the fence about ordering the cracking mirror.


What’s holding you back?


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

Meadow said:


> What’s holding you back?


I have never ordered from them before. I am not sure it is worth $100.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Kdestra said:


> Wish I didn't still want the Celestial Crescent Moon but I'm going to wait. There's no way I can justify spending $140 on it. If it was $80 - I'd already have it displayed. In fact I'd keep it out all year.


Am in the same quandry. I just cannot justify that amount of money, I just cant. But I really REALLY want it. Its the only thing this year I really have my eye on. 

With that said, the stuff GR is pulling is very reminiscent of stuff a retailer would do, who is in bad financial trouble.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Well... we got a coupon. @Spirits Vineyard... you should have placed a bet!


No, they were smart not to. I am just glad that I pulled back at the last minute and did not bet my house



Serpentia said:


> Am in the same quandry. I just cannot justify that amount of money, I just cant. But I really REALLY want it. Its the only thing this year I really have my eye on.
> 
> With that said, the stuff GR is pulling is very reminiscent of stuff a retailer would do, who is in bad financial trouble.


I know. I feel the same about the celestial crystal ball (with the soiled witch hands). The price is still way above what it should be, considering last year's, with the pedestal base and skeleton hands, was about $100 to start with.

If they really are hurting that badly, holding back on sales for so long surely crippled them even more.


----------



## Lrogers76 (Aug 20, 2019)

Is anyone familiar with the flame pumpkins? Do y’all think it would be an item to hold for? I need 6-8 of the damn things to make it look remotely cute.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Serpentia said:


> Am in the same quandry. I just cannot justify that amount of money, I just cant. But I really REALLY want it. Its the only thing this year I really have my eye on.
> 
> With that said, the stuff GR is pulling is very reminiscent of stuff a retailer would do, who is in bad financial trouble.



Here's the thing, if the Crescent Moon was actually a bonafide antique... $200 (price + tax + shipping) would be a good price but it's not. It's mass produced


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Lrogers76 said:


> Is anyone familiar with the flame pumpkins? Do y’all think it would be an item to hold for? I need 6-8 of the damn things to make it look remotely cute.


I have one. The paint job's spotty around the flame. The inner carving of the flame was sloppy as well. I like it though. It looks good during the day, and at night, from a few feet away.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Ugh, GR really doesn't want me for a customer this year. I tried to order the 2 things I wanted and it keeps adding shipping, AND it won't process my gift card.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

HexMe said:


> Ugh, GR really doesn't want me for a customer this year. I tried to order the 2 things I wanted and it keeps adding shipping, AND it won't process my gift card.


Did you read my post above about the preloaded code charging you shipping? Try the new code provided on this thread. It is xxw71635.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I refuse to answer that question! ?


Chicken! You know you have a favorite.


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

I gave in and ordered the mirror. I am so weak. Lol.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Lorrie said:


> I gave in and ordered the mirror. I am so weak. Lol.


Well if it’s not worth it, return it. What finally pushed you over the fence?


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

Meadow said:


> Well if it’s not worth it, return it. What finally pushed you over the fence?


I hav3 a wall it would look perfect on. Lol.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I’m so happy they had the Labor Day sale!! I’ve been waiting not so patiently and was getting quite irritated with every single sale up til now excluding Halloween, that i wasn’t sure i was going to even order from them this year!! But i HAD to have the dragon to represent maleficent in my fantastic theme yard this year & i got her!!! Yay!!! She is way too expensive, but no one else has one quite so right for my haunt. Glad they finally let Halloween be on sale....I’ve been wondering how Halloween has been selling for them this year since they’ve been so stingy!! Although, they have had more frequent sales on everything else than in years’ past...hmmmm!!! Halloween must be a good seller for them typically


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

those are so nice but the prices are killing me!!


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

theres no other sites that have those pumpkins for cheaper


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

I’m so happy I saw the sale at 11 last night (I have been slacking and not reading posts on here!). I am having a party this year so I got the cauldron, more bats (I love their big bats for in the trees), and an owl for my dining room. I got medium as I wasn’t sure which owl was the big one and which was medium in the photo. We’ll find out I guess! I thought about getting Bernard the butler (long time wish list item) but he only says 2 things- wasn’t sure if he was with it. I’ll see if he goes on a bigger sale later.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Maybe it's my cookies but the Crescent Moon is not included in sale


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Kdestra said:


> Maybe it's my cookies but the Crescent Moon is not included in sale


Yesterday they had 20% off Halloween plus free shipping. Now it’s “up to 25%” off “select” Halloween. Looks like it is not included today


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I know it’s silly but I’ve been reduced to a 6 year old with my latest GR purchase. I keep saying to myself... is she here yet? Is she here yet? How about now? Hoping she was worth the wait. I’m sure another sale will come!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

People are blowing up their facebook postings with 'where are the coupons???' LOL I only hope it's people from here LMAO


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> People are blowing up their facebook postings with 'where are the coupons???' LOL I only hope it's people from here LMAO


Love it!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

The preloaded WEBGRA code is actually a pretty good deal...full price and you get to pay for shipping...I don't care where you're from, that's nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I love how they are making sure to advertise the sale as such, “First markdowns of the season!” As if it was a big deal. We only waited 2 months for it, so they knew exactly what they were doing by holding out.

I still think they did a disservice to themselves because I would’ve made way more impulse purchases earlier in the season had there been a sale. Now that I’ve spent my $$ elsewhere, Grandinroad only gets the leftover nickels and dimes at the bottom of my change purse ?


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Debbie Brown said:


> View attachment 717152


So obsessed with Brunhilda!!! She’s fabulous!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I love how they are making sure to advertise the sale as such, “First markdowns of the season!” As if it was a big deal. We only waited 2 months for it, so they knew exactly what they were doing by holding out.
> 
> I still think they did a disservice to themselves because I would’ve made way more impulse purchases earlier in the season had there been a sale. Now that I’ve spent my $$ elsewhere, Grandinroad only gets the leftover nickels and dimes at the bottom of my change purse ?


Same here. I ended up not ordering anything. A month ago I would have ordered about seven things, not including impulse purchases. Oh well.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I did order the celestial moon, but that was it. It was still expensive even with the sale and free shipping, but I figure I will get good use out of it since I plan to keep it up all year. 

Maybe they’ll have some good sales closer to Halloween!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> The preloaded WEBGRA code is actually a pretty good deal...full price and you get to pay for shipping...I don't care where you're from, that's nothing to sneeze at.


Everyone needs to jump on that _immediately_?



Wycked Spiryt said:


> Same here. I ended up not ordering anything. A month ago I would have ordered about seven things, not including impulse purchases. Oh well.


I went the same route. Even with 20% off and free shipping, the majority of items _still_ cost too much.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I didn’t buy anything during their 20% off + free shipping sale over Labor Day weekend. They just waited too long and I lost my enthusiasm for this year’s offerings. I really don’t need anything they have for my displays this year. So I paid full price for the celestial moon, but bought nothing else. They received an extra $30 from my purchase by not offering a sale, but they lost out on all the additional items that were originally on my want list. They may want to rethink their sales tactic. I will probably just wait to see what’s left after they start their Halloween clearance sales. 
I’m thinking about buying a 24 or 32 inch Brunhilda doll though. It’s not offered by GR, so I’ll have to price hunt.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I haven't been able to justify their prices in years. I really love the grave stones I got from them years ago, but reports on iffy quality of some things makes me very nervous about buying from them.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> I didn’t buy anything during their 20% off + free shipping sale over Labor Day weekend. They just waited too long and I lost my enthusiasm for this year’s offerings. I really don’t need anything they have for my displays this year. So I paid full price for the celestial moon, but bought nothing else. They received an extra $30 from my purchase by not offering a sale, but they lost out on all the additional items that were originally on my want list. They may want to rethink their sales tactic. I will probably just wait to see what’s left after they start their Halloween clearance sales.
> I’m thinking about buying a 24 or 32 inch Brunhilda doll though. It’s not offered by GR, so I’ll have to price hunt.


Exactly! The same thing here. I just lost interest. Grandin Road is one of the first retailers to offer new Halloween merchandise every year so I get excited and impulse buy but they waited so long this year that they lost out. I purchased the crystal ball when they mistakenly had it on sale for 25% off for a few hours early on and that’s it. I am usually finished shopping for Halloween by the end of August and this year is no exception.


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> The crystal ball is now in stock on Grandin Road. For those who ordered they are in shipping mode. We should start to see reviews this upcoming week. I’m looking forward to it!


this thread is great! how do you like it?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

lilibat said:


> I haven't been able to justify their prices in years. I really love the grave stones I got from them years ago, but reports on iffy quality of some things makes me very nervous about buying from them.


I would say for the most part, their quality is great. With the exception of an item here and there, especially those that are not GR exclusives. 

Over the past years I’ve bought a LOT from them (seriously, I’m in the category of “too ashamed to admit how much”) and have been really happy with mostly everything. I have most of their tombstones as well, and put them out every year and they’re still holding up without any problems weathering thru the seasons.

And that’s what this thread is great for, because if you’re ever on the fence with something, usually someone here has bought it and can tell you all about it!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Joana Brown said:


> this thread is great! how do you like it?


I love the crystal ball because it is so unique. But it is not worth full price. The ball tips forward in mine and doesn’t sit flush in the hands. Also, it isn’t good for a three hundred sixty degree view. You definitely want the palm side to a wall. I love that it plugs in and isn’t battery operated. 

If you go back through this thread Spirits Vineyard took some great phots of hers and posted an excellent review.

Here is a photo of the palm side and you can see what I’m talking about.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Actually now that you pointed that out, mine is the same way! That round piece that goes down into the hands isn’t flush either. Just has a slight lift to it so you can see a gap. I’m betting they’re probably all like that. Doesn’t take away from the piece though, the best “view” is from the side with the fingers!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I’m kind of surprised the crystal ball didn’t sell out. I remember when everyone was buying it wasn’t it there some message about limited stock or something? It is probably the most accessible and interesting piece they had this year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I think the price shunned people away. I can’t say I recall seeing or hearing any low-stock notices on it. I saw LOTS of Facebook posts about it being too expensive though. Which it is. I mean as great as it is, it’s not worth the full price tag. Last year’s crystal ball, which was equally as nice, was only $99. And I say “only” even though last year at the time I bought it I thought $99 was expensive too ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I guess it’s good I ordered Zaltana when I did. This is my shipping info:

Estimated Delivery: 09/12/19 - 09/18/19

Guess I can stop looking at the door with so much anticipation cause clearly I got a little while


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Meadow said:


> I guess it’s good I ordered Zaltana when I did. This is my shipping info:
> 
> Estimated Delivery: 09/12/19 - 09/18/19
> 
> Guess I can stop looking at the door with so much anticipation cause clearly I got a little while


Hopefully she will arrive sooner than later. These companies are using really slow shipping methods to reduce shipping costs. I get that, the price of shipping has skyrocketed in the last few years. However, it sure is tough for those of us who are (in)patiently waiting. I’m the worst at doing that. I want to enjoy my new item as soon as possible!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Hopefully she will arrive sooner than later. These companies are using really slow shipping methods to reduce shipping costs. I get that, the price of shipping has skyrocketed in the last few years. However, it sure is tough for those of us who are (in)patiently waiting. I’m the worst at doing that. I want to enjoy my new item as soon as possible!


Exactly! Halloween is my Christmas dangit! All kidding aside, I really just need her to get here so I can get measurements. She’s going to need a table which I’ll have to hunt down. And I’m sure since I’ll probably thrift it I need time to do it. Plus I’ll probably want to paint it. This gal is slowly becoming reminiscent of the book If You Give A Mouse A Cookie.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Oooh good news!


----------



## Lrogers76 (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Bobbiejo said:


> I didn’t buy anything during their 20% off + free shipping sale over Labor Day weekend. They just waited too long and I lost my enthusiasm for this year’s offerings. I really don’t need anything they have for my displays this year. So I paid full price for the celestial moon, but bought nothing else. They received an extra $30 from my purchase by not offering a sale, but they lost out on all the additional items that were originally on my want list. They may want to rethink their sales tactic. I will probably just wait to see what’s left after they start their Halloween clearance sales.
> I’m thinking about buying a 24 or 32 inch Brunhilda doll though. It’s not offered by GR, so I’ll have to price hunt.


They actually have both sizes on Zulily right now. I think she’s $249.99 for 24” & $499.99 for 32”. They also have a wall hanging of her head. Good Luck [emoji256]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Good news 20% off on barstools /sarcasm


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Good news 20% off on barstools /sarcasm


Thank goodness! Guess I can FINALLY get on that “bar theme” Halloween display. _insert eye roll here_


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hahaha.......Yeah I guess they’re gonna SIT on that 20% off + free ship sale (pun intended!) for a while ??


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

kristinms8 said:


> They actually have both sizes on Zulily right now. I think she’s $249.99 for 24” & $499.99 for 32”. They also have a wall hanging of her head. Good Luck [emoji256]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They have a lot of great Katherine’s collection stuff! Too bad I’m over budget!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

pipresidente said:


> They have a lot of great Katherine’s collection stuff! Too bad I’m over budget!


What is this word “budget”? ?

You know, I don’t know how I’d do it but I do love those flying owls. Seeing as how I have a million Halloween critters I don’t need more but I really do think they are quite pretty. They would be outstanding flying around that wizard prop at HD.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Meadow said:


> What is this word “budget”? ?
> 
> You know, I don’t know how I’d do it but I do love those flying owls. Seeing as how I have a million Halloween critters I don’t need more but I really do think they are quite pretty. They would be outstanding flying around that wizard prop at HD.


I can’t really define “budget”, because I tend not to follow one, but I am pretty confident from my alarmingly large pile of receipts that I have exceeded any loose interpretation of a budget. ?

I am really excited to get my owl. Hoping I don’t regret getting the medium instead of the large.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

pipresidente said:


> I can’t really define “budget”, because I tend not to follow one, but I am pretty confident from my alarmingly large pile of receipts that I have exceeded any loose interpretation of a budget. ?
> 
> I am really excited to get my owl. Hoping I don’t regret getting the medium instead of the large.


I’m sure it will be fantastic. Be sure to post your opinions for us slightly potential ? buyers!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Good news 20% off on barstools /sarcasm


I feel terrible for missing it...

Now they have 30% off _any _item (with an asterisk right next to it - we all know what that means).


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> I feel terrible for missing it...
> 
> Now they have 30% off _any _item (with an asterisk right next to it - we all know what that means).



I honestly can’t believe they excluded Halloween on that one. Well, I mean I can, but after they gave us 2 whole days of 20% + free ship, I thought that was going to be the beginning of their seasonal sales.

Sadly, I’m thinking next year isn’t going to be any better, because I predict that they’re gonna be left with a LOT of inventory from this year.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Is it me or am I just crazy? GR has a banner saying "free standard shipping on all Halloween" So I search up the Celestial Moon... it's on sale, proceed to check out and find they are still charging $17 shipping. I don't like this "bait and switch" game they are playing


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Is it me or am I just crazy? GR has a banner saying "free standard shipping on all Halloween" So I search up the Celestial Moon... it's on sale, proceed to check out and find they are still charging $17 shipping. I don't like this "bait and switch" game they are playing


You'll have to add/change the offer code, SEPTSHIP19 should work.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Sadly, I’m thinking next year isn’t going to be any better, because I predict that they’re gonna be left with a LOT of inventory from this year.


There might not be a retailer called Grandin Road next year if things keep up this way. By no means am I hoping for them to go out, only for them to come to their senses before it is too late. How the inept bigwigs (of any company) get to often repeatedly underperform and drive a company into bankruptcy through greed and stupidity while being rewarded with exorbitant amounts of cash, even at the end, I will never understand.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

It’s not really bait and switch. The problem is they have multiple sales going on at the same time, so you just have to make sure you have the right discount code applied in your cart. Sometimes they will default one for you depending on how you entered the site (for example, if you clicked thru an email).


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> There might not be a retailer called Grandin Road next year if things keep up this way. By no means am I hoping for them to go out, only for them to come to their senses before it is too late. How the inept bigwigs (of any company) get to often repeatedly underperform and drive a company into bankruptcy through greed and stupidity while being rewarded with exorbitant amounts of cash, even at the end, I will never understand.



I would hate to see them go, too, but this year has definitely been a farce so far with how they’re handling the Halloween season.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I would hate to see them go, too, but this year has definitely been a farce so far with how they’re handling the Halloween season.


Do any of you here think that GR really believes that their regular prices on Halloween items are good deals and worth the full asking price and that they really don’t need to offer much incentive to buy right now?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Do any of think that GR really believes that their regular prices on Halloween items is good deals and worth the full asking price and that they really don’t need to offer much incentive to buy right now?


Absolutely not. In fact, for years their pricing structure (or marketing strategy, whatever u wanna call it) has always been to over-inflate the regular price so they would still profit when they have a sale. Most people want to feel good about their purchases and think they got something at a good deal (even if it’s really not, it’s sometimes all about perception). But it just sounds good to a lot of people to say or think they got something for “half off”. There are very few sites that price their merchandise at low enough prices and don’t have to offer a sale in order to move their merchandise. Grandinroad is definitely not one of those sites!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Illysium said:


> You'll have to add/change the offer code, SEPTSHIP19 should work.


Thank you so much for the code!!! I'm going to wait just a little longer before I make the purchase. 

Thanks again ???


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> It’s not really bait and switch. The problem is they have multiple sales going on at the same time, so you just have to make sure you have the right discount code applied in your cart. Sometimes they will default one for you depending on how you entered the site (for example, if you clicked thru an email).


Good to know. I appreciate all of your advice and help.


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

I received the crackling mirror. I am going to return it. The sound is really tinny. In the dark it doesn’t look much like the one on the site. I wished I took pics of it in the dark. This is on a gray rainy day without any lights on.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Well, there’s a new lady in my life! ❤


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Meadow said:


> Well, there’s a new lady in my life! ❤
> 
> View attachment 719463


I’m so glad you got her. Great photo! Is she standing or sitting in this picture?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I’m so glad you got her. Great photo! Is she standing or sitting in this picture?


Thank you!

Standing. She’s basically always standing but she’s just short to replicate if she was sitting. Now I gotta build a table.










Immediately logged out of work on the nose to spray paint her gypsy tent. Flipping thrilled!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Lorrie said:


> I received the crackling mirror. I am going to return it. The sound is really tinny. In the dark it doesn’t look much like the one on the site. I wished I took pics of it in the dark. This is on a gray rainy day without any lights on.
> View attachment 719462


Sorry it didn’t work out!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I haven’t decided where it’s final destination will be but I received my celestial moon today. This thing is really big! When I saw the box, I was really surprised because it was at least 3 feet tall I think. It was big!

There are a few flaws with it....the round disc part on the bottom stand looks dented in a couple places on the side (kind of like the edge of a soda can that was dropped), but because it’s made out of resin you know it was made that way. And there are a couple spots in the paint at the tips of the moon that seem a little off (though no one would ever notice it except me). 

Other than that, it’s great!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I haven’t decided where it’s final destination will be but I received my celestial moon today. This thing is really big! When I saw the box, I was really surprised because it was at least 3 feet tall I think. It was big!
> 
> There are a few flaws with it....the round disc part on the bottom stand looks dented in a couple places on the side (kind of like the edge of a soda can that was dropped), but because it’s made out of resin you know it was made that way. And there are a couple spots in the paint at the tips of the moon that seem a little off (though no one would ever notice it except me).
> 
> ...


It's lovely. Thank you for posting the picture


----------



## Lrogers76 (Aug 20, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Well, there’s a new lady in my life! ❤
> 
> View attachment 719463


She’s a cutie!


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

I’m on a hunt for a 2016/2017 Grandin road Hocus Pocus Mantle scarf. If anyone has one they would like to sell I will purchase!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow I haven’t seen that mantle scarf in a long time! I would never be able to have something like that in my house....my cats would destroy it, and in the process taking down everything sitting on top of it! ?


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Wow I haven’t seen that mantle scarf in a long time! I would never be able to have something like that in my house....my cats would destroy it, and in the process taking down everything sitting on top of it! ?


Trust me I know the feeling! My bratty cat loves faux feathers and she loves to destroy anything with that on it lol! I’m fortunate she hasn’t gotten into anything else yet


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Has anyone bought the lanterns from GR? 









Battery Operated Lanterns, Set of Two | Grandin Road


Greet guests with spooky style and light the way on Halloween night with a pair of battery-operated lanterns. Both are crafted in the style of classic metal-handled hurricane lamps, only they illuminate with bright amber LED lights beneath glass globes, so they're safe to hang and carry...




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Meadow said:


> I’m sure it will be fantastic. Be sure to post your opinions for us slightly potential ? buyers!


So I got my owl today! The quality is really nice. For sure it is a high quality and pretty item. The feet bend (gently) so you can position them. Here it is hanging from my ceiling fan (not where I plan to put it, just showing y’all). I do wish i had gotten the large instead of the medium. It’s smaller than I anticipated, despite the accurate measurements.










Meanwhile I also got my witches’ brew cauldron which I LOVE. The grammar stickler in me needs to add an apostrophe at the end of witches. Otherwise, the broomstick bristles are rubbery and cool looking, and it’s a huge item. My only concern is what someone else said. The ladle is porcelain as is the cauldron. When I fill this with some liquid concoction, I’m afraid a drunken guest will break the beautiful ladle. We’ll see...


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

The owls are fabulous! A couple of us got the exact same ones last year from Target’s website. They were definitely cheaper than GR’s prices, but I haven’t checked to see if they are still available this year. Might be worth a check.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@pipresidente thanks for posting your new owl ?! Can I just say the talons are amazing?!

The cauldron is great but the grammar police training in me is slightly twitching. Is it made of witches or by? It’s still a great pot. Nice to know you thought the grammar was iffy too.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Received an email from GR this morning. Today only - 30% off any Halloween item. Discount will be shown at checkout according to the info.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

pipresidente said:


> So I got my owl today! The quality is really nice. For sure it is a high quality and pretty item. The feet bend (gently) so you can position them. Here it is hanging from my ceiling fan (not where I plan to put it, just showing y’all). I do wish i had gotten the large instead of the medium. It’s smaller than I anticipated, despite the accurate measurements.
> 
> View attachment 719835
> 
> ...


I adore that owl! That’s a great cauldron as well. Nice!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Well GR just tossed 30% on the table for Halloween! Since @Wycked Spiryt got it too I’m assuming we all did!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Meadow said:


> Well GR just tossed 30% on the table for Halloween! Since @Wycked Spiryt got it too I’m assuming we all did!
> 
> View attachment 719853


It’s only for one Halloween item so choose with care. I’m not sure what GR is thinking this year. Oh, maybe they aren’t!


----------



## Lrogers76 (Aug 20, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Well GR just tossed 30% on the table for Halloween! Since @Wycked Spiryt got it too I’m assuming we all did!
> 
> View attachment 719853


And there is no free shipping. ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

They definitely are NOT shopper friendly!


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Brunhilda isn't something I'd use but I wanted to check to see if she was included in this promotion considering Katherine's Collection is extremely protective of their stuff going on sale. She is included in the sale and the moment I stuck her in the cart a pop up "20 people have added this to their cart today" warning was showing. Then once on the checkout page a "high risk of selling out item popup" was showing.

If you're on the fence about getting it this may be a good opportunity although $159 oversize shipping seems a bit much. When she was first listed they had around 25 in stock. As of this post they have 20. I'd roll the dice and wait because they aren't selling too quickly even with the sale.

-Matthew









_EDIT_ As of today (9/14) 20 witches still remain so no one that placed them in their carts yesterday followed through and purchased it.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Received an email from GR this morning. Today only - 30% off any Halloween item. Discount will be shown at checkout according to the info.


Was ready to purchase Crescent Moon and was offered free shipping for my email. So I thought: Heck yeah ( I never give my email out) so I typed it in and a message popped up and said: You're already a friend 

I sh!t you not☠☠☠ 

They took my email and I didn't get free shipping. GR can keep the Crescent Moon!! 
The price is either going below $90 with free shipping or I'm simply not buying it


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Has anyone bought the lanterns from GR?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did, but years ago and only cuz I got them for dirt cheap (like $5 ea). I know I’ve seen the same lantern elsewhere for much cheaper than Grandinroad current offer, but I just can’t remember what site. I think I have like 8 of them and I display them on every other step on my staircase. I remember trying to look for them during off season because I am short one for mydisplay, but just never got around to buying it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Has anyone bought the lanterns from GR?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found one! It’s in bronze though.






Bronze Lantern - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


Bronze Lantern - Light the way on Halloween when you carry this Bronze Lantern. The vintage looking lantern stands about a foot tall and is good for indoor and outdoor




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

pipresidente said:


> So I got my owl today! The quality is really nice. For sure it is a high quality and pretty item. The feet bend (gently) so you can position them. Here it is hanging from my ceiling fan (not where I plan to put it, just showing y’all). I do wish i had gotten the large instead of the medium. It’s smaller than I anticipated, despite the accurate measurements.
> 
> View attachment 719835
> 
> ...



I love (and have) them both! I feel the same way about the ladle too, because it sort of feels a bit fragile. If I use it for anything liquid I plan to serve it with a different (plastic) ladle.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Was ready to purchase Crescent Moon and was offered free shipping for my email. So I thought: Heck yeah ( I never give my email out) so I typed it in and a message popped up and said: You're already a friend
> 
> I sh!t you not☠☠☠
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you can’t combine 2 offers at the same time. You have to wait til they offer a sale + free ship in the same promotion.

I highly recommend the crescent moon if you are able to get it. I decided to keep it on my on my dresser in the display I posted a few posts back. I actually find it rather relaxing to look at while I lay in bed, especially since he’s snoozing himself. I wasn’t sure if I was gonna like that, since most crescent moons have more upright faces, but his lazy demeanor is growing on me! ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I did, but years ago and only cuz I got them for dirt cheap (like $5 ea). I know I’ve seen the same lantern elsewhere for much cheaper than Grandinroad current offer, but I just can’t remember what site. I think I have like 8 of them and I display them on every other step on my staircase. I remember trying to look for them during off season because I am short one for mydisplay, but just never got around to buying it.


Thanks lady! I got that random $13 on that gift card thanks to the last gift card debacle and I’m trying to get rid of it. I saw an image where a three cauldron witches were holding lanterns and thought why not? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Thanks lady! I got that random $13 on that gift card thanks to the last gift card debacle and I’m trying to get rid of it. I saw an image where a three cauldron witches were holding lanterns and thought why not? Thanks for the info!



I’m not sure what your original question was but I forgot to mention anything about the lanterns themselves other than the fact that I bought them. I actually really do like them. They’re middle of the road in quality, which is fine for my needs so I’m ok with that, especially since I needed multiples, but I really just like the old time look and feel of them, as opposed to a more modern looking lantern. And I do think they would be light enough in weight to put in one of your props hands.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m not sure what your original question was but I forgot to mention anything about the lanterns themselves other than the fact that I bought them. I actually really do like them. They’re middle of the road in quality, which is fine for my needs so I’m ok with that, especially since I needed multiples, but I really just like the old time look and feel of them, as opposed to a more modern looking lantern. And I do think they would be light enough in weight to put in one of your props hands.


I figured if you hated them you would have said. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Today’s sale is 20% off Halloween + $5 flat rate shipping.

I don’t think I’ve ever seen that.....$5 flat rate......either that or I just ignored it because nothing catches my eye like free shipping. They really are stretching this lack of (good) sales out. 

Guess it’s a good thing I’m over Grandinroad for this year!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I haven’t bought one halloween item from them this year either and i usually spend a good amount there.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever seen that.....$5 flat rate......either that or I just ignored it because nothing catches my eye like free shipping. They really are stretching this lack of (good) sales out.


No, to the best of my knowledge, they have never given this sort of 'phenomenal' discount before. I wonder if they have a new person in charge of the company. I really hope that this ridiculous ongoing stinginess does bite them in the ass.



Malicious said:


> I haven’t bought one halloween item from them this year either and i usually spend a good amount there.


I purchased exactly _one_, something small, only because of the voucher that I received in the mail. Grandin Road can go suck an egg.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Random question. I have the witches- See below. They are a few years old and almost all of the little light inserts are not working despite fresh batteries. Anyone know of a fix or idea? They have to be outdoor proof. Ideally I’d live a light with a timer. The light pictured is about the size of a silver dollar and pops into the back of each witch’s head. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

pipresidente said:


> Random question. I have the witches- See below. They are a few years old and almost all of the little light inserts are not working despite fresh batteries. Anyone know of a fix or idea? They have to be outdoor proof. Ideally I’d live a light with a timer. The light pictured is about the size of a silver dollar and pops into the back of each witch’s head. Thanks for any help!!
> 
> View attachment 720155
> 
> ...


I’m going to try some mini led tea lights with remotes. They can change colors which will change the look of the witches. I’ll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

pipresidente said:


> Random question. I have the witches- See below. They are a few years old and almost all of the little light inserts are not working despite fresh batteries. Anyone know of a fix or idea? They have to be outdoor proof. Ideally I’d live a light with a timer. The light pictured is about the size of a silver dollar and pops into the back of each witch’s head. Thanks for any help!!
> 
> View attachment 720155
> 
> ...


I use the small LED camping disc lights found in home improvement and camping stores.


----------



## Lrogers76 (Aug 20, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I use the small LED camping disc lights found in home improvement and camping stores.


Can you post a picture of one?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Unfortunately you can’t combine 2 offers at the same time. You have to wait til they offer a sale + free ship in the same promotion.
> 
> I highly recommend the crescent moon if you are able to get it. I decided to keep it on my on my dresser in the display I posted a few posts back. I actually find it rather relaxing to look at while I lay in bed, especially since he’s snoozing himself. I wasn’t sure if I was gonna like that, since most crescent moons have more upright faces, but his lazy demeanor is growing on me! ?


Look up in the sky from late January to mid February - you will see the slumbering Crescent Moon on his back. Its also been called The Spanish Galleon Moon.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Lrogers76 said:


> Can you post a picture of one?


I will try to dig one out in the next day or so and take a picture for you.


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I love the crystal ball because it is so unique. But it is not worth full price. The ball tips forward in mine and doesn’t sit flush in the hands. Also, it isn’t good for a three hundred sixty degree view. You definitely want the palm side to a wall. I love that it plugs in and isn’t battery operated.
> 
> If you go back through this thread Spirits Vineyard took some great phots of hers and posted an excellent review.
> 
> ...


oh my gosh i love this!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

pipresidente said:


> Random question. I have the witches- See below. They are a few years old and almost all of the little light inserts are not working despite fresh batteries. Anyone know of a fix or idea? They have to be outdoor proof. Ideally I’d live a light with a timer. The light pictured is about the size of a silver dollar and pops into the back of each witch’s head. Thanks for any help!!
> 
> View attachment 720155
> 
> ...




I’ll be honest, as much as I love these witches, I have NEVER used the lights on them because they don’t have a timer function. There is no way in hell I am going to take the time 2x a day to go outside and turn them all on and off manually. Not just because I’m too lazy, although that does play a big part, but it’s just not practical. That’s the one major flaw in this item. But I still love them even without the lights ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

So how long do you think we will go before they knock off this $5 flat rate shipping nonsense? That $14 gift card balance I got is killing me! Ha!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> So how long do you think we will go before they knock off this $5 flat rate shipping nonsense? That $14 gift card balance I got is killing me! Ha!


Nonsense, you say? It is an utterly _amazing_ discount. Who needs 50% off like in years past? We should be oh so grateful for the tremendous shipping loss that they are willing to take


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> Nonsense, you say? It is an utterly _amazing_ discount. Who needs 50% off like in years past? We should be oh so grateful for the tremendous shipping loss that they are willing to take


I envy those of you who saw 50% discounts. Total newbie disease on Halloween shopping and deals. Thank goodness you pros know what’s up.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Just got an email from Grandin Road. There are lots of Halloween items in the 50% off sale for 6 hours only.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m surprised at what they’ve included in this 50% off sale!

For those wanting the witch moon wreath, now is the time to buy it.....you likely won’t see it any cheaper!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I decided to buy these two.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Caroluna said:


> Just got an email from Grandin Road. There are lots of Halloween items in the 50% off sale for 6 hours only.


Thank you so much!!!!! Just bought the Celestial Moon. I know shipping wasn't cheap but everyone said this is a big box


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m surprised at what they’ve included in this 50% off sale!
> 
> For those wanting the witch moon wreath, now is the time to buy it.....you likely won’t see it any cheaper!


Hmmmm I forgot about her


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here’s the link.....









Grandin Road: Home Décor | Indoor and Outdoor Furniture | Halloween Decorations


Discover and shop affordable, designer-inspired home decor, indoor and outdoor furniture, holiday and Halloween decorations, wall art, bar stools, area rugs, benches, bedding and more.




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Thank you so much!!!!! Just bought the Celestial Moon. I know shipping wasn't cheap but everyone said this is a big box



Yes, the box was pretty big! Shipping is definitely not cheap but there are a few items that have been reduced in price, and the 50% is on top of that, including the celestial moon, so I think it’s a pretty good deal!


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I decided to buy these two.
> 
> View attachment 720754


I bought Wilma as well! She has been on my wish list.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Dude... the sea monster... yeah posting on the HD board lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah the sea monster would go great with the HD pirate ship!


----------



## Lrogers76 (Aug 20, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I decided to buy these two.
> 
> View attachment 720754





Kdestra said:


> Thank you so much!!!!! Just bought the Celestial Moon. I know shipping wasn't cheap but everyone said this is a big box


It’s not showing any items for 50% for me


----------



## Lrogers76 (Aug 20, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yes, the box was pretty big! Shipping is definitely not cheap but there are a few items that have been reduced in price, and the 50% is on top of that, including the celestial moon, so I think it’s a pretty good deal!


How are y’all getting the 50% to work? I clicked the link in my email and it’s only showing 20%


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Use the code FALLSTYLE19


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Only on selected items though....see the link I posted above


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Mine applied the discount as soon as they went in the cart. Now just gotta decide QUICKLY what to buy!

Ok going to gripe. Why is shipping on EVA $17.00?!?!

I got Victoria for less. Is this even a deal?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yes, the box was pretty big! Shipping is definitely not cheap but there are a few items that have been reduced in price, and the 50% is on top of that, including the celestial moon, so I think it’s a pretty good deal!


I was quite surprised to find that the 50% is taken off the lower price if an item happens to be marked down and not what it was originally selling for. Kudos to Grandin Road for that. Shipping was pretty fair for the few items that I went with.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Mine applied the discount as soon as they went in the cart. Now just gotta decide QUICKLY what to buy!
> 
> Ok going to gripe. Why is shipping on EVA $17.00?!?!
> 
> I got Victoria for less. Is this even a deal?



If you got Victoria for less, call that a fluke. Theoretically they should both be $17. Here’s how they calculate shipping, and it’s based off the original price of the item, not its sale price. It really depends on what else is in your order.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If you got Victoria for less, call that a fluke. Theoretically they should both be $17. Here’s how they calculate shipping, and it’s based off the original price of the item, not its sale price. It really depends on what else is in your order.
> 
> View attachment 720855


Well that’s a crappy rule! Victoria cost me about $63 with free shipping when I got her. I know I ordered her very early last year and had to wait forever for her to ship.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah the way they calculate shipping is bad, which is why I try to wait it out until they have a sale PLUS free shipping. But this 50% off sale wasn’t too bad, especially with the few items that were already marked down. Even at $67, both Eva and Victoria are worth it IMO.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yeah the way they calculate shipping is bad, which is why I try to wait it out until they have a sale PLUS free shipping. But this 50% off sale wasn’t too bad, especially with the few items that were already marked down. Even at $67, both Eva and Victoria are worth it IMO.


Tax for me was way higher. I hesitated so it didn’t happen. Oh well. I think I’ll live seeing as how my yard display just gained three skeleton roosters from Joann’s! ?

And yes, you’re right. They are good prices. They just weren’t on my list which is probably why I hesitated and since I’m not all broken up about it, I’m likely in the right spot.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yes, the box was pretty big! Shipping is definitely not cheap but there are a few items that have been reduced in price, and the 50% is on top of that, including the celestial moon, so I think it’s a pretty good deal!


Ohh yeah!! I'm super excited and your picture was amazing


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

20% + free shipping thru 9/23

Prices are as marked for the 20% off but you’ll need the code for free shipping - SEPTSHIP19


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I decided to buy these two.
> 
> View attachment 720754


Score! Finally a decent sale. I had to work and missed the entire thing. So disappointed!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Sorry you missed it! I’m sure many people missed it as well, since it was one of those pop up sales. Hopefully they’ll continue to have sales like that where people actually feel good about buying something.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Sorry you missed it! I’m sure many people missed it as well, since it was one of those pop up sales. Hopefully they’ll continue to have sales like that where people actually feel good about buying something.


Yeah, six hours was far too short of a time period for a spur-of-the-moment sale like that. I don't know about feeling good per se, but not _as _bad I bought the skull and bones mirror the other year for less than the shipping charge would have been (I think close to $20) - now _that _was a deal.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Considering the way their sales/promotions have been going, I will settle for a reasonable deal vs. a steal of a deal. 

I reserve those for when the price is so low on something that I HAVE to buy it, even though it was never on my want/need list!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Considering the way their sales/promotions have been going, I will settle for a reasonable deal vs. a steal of a deal.
> 
> I reserve those for when the price is so low on something that I HAVE to buy it, even though it was never on my want/need list!


Agreed. Waiting for it to come down to a reasonable price cost me (and surely many others) the celestial crystal ball


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh no! ?
Yeah I forgot to caveat, if there are any “must haves” for anyone, if it’s that one item that you can’t live without, you have to make the tough decision whether to buy it sooner rather than later, regardless of what sale is going on. Every item, especially new ones, have the potential to sell out. I was able to get the crystal ball early on when they accidentally put it on sale for a day (or who knows, maybe it was purposeful). But even if they hadn’t, I probably would’ve bought it during the time when they only had free shipping going on, because that was the only one item on my must-have list and I was afraid that one would sell out since GR really promoted that one early on. Everything else I could live without.

Keep watching it though, as it may come back in stock!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Still dragging my feet on the lanterns. Why does dealing with my gift card seem like such a chore? ?

@Joana Brown no GR will never be accused of being cost effective. With that being said, of what I own prop wise, theirs are my fave.


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Does anyone have this?? Please I’m desperate to find it at this point


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

The Crescent Moon arrived yesterday. Its unbelievably beautiful and much bigger then I thought. It is absolutely worth the original price but I'm super happy I got it on sale. I'll post pictures as soon as I rework my display.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

30% off Halloween now.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

There is nothing comparable to the quality of GR. This is the 4th year for my witch legs and they still look brand new. 
I've learned from my mistakes installing them and this year is my best so I wanted to share how I did it
1 Fill urn with dirt
2. Place Styrofoam insulation piece inside
3 arrange legs 
4 build up support with more Styrofoam 
5 add autumn foliage and gourds.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Got my Eerie Eva the other day and put her together tonight. Yes, she is currently in my powder room, because her dress has lots of stringy strands that my cats would have a field day with so I have to put her behind a closed door. I’ll probably leave her there, too, so she can greet my guests as they go to the bathroom! ?

I have to say, and I’m sorry because she’s now in my lady gang, but she just isn’t the prettiest. I apologize in advance to the model they used to make her! I don’t know what it is about her, there’s just something off about her face. But I’m not complaining....because just like in life, everyone can’t be beautiful right? 

Oh, and I cut out the thick piece of fabric covered foam they had glued on top of her head to create that bouffant or whatever it’s called. It just looked ridiculous to me so it had to go. She has a good, thick head full of hair that she could spare a few strands anyway. I just need to straighten her hair out a little so it falls more naturally around her face and doesn’t look quite like a 50s hairstyle.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I really think it would be a very good idea for GR to read this thread. I also have a GR credit card that I just paid off a month ago. So I got very excited when the catalog came. I have always bought heavy from them around Halloween. I was really after those 3 owls they have. but here's the thing ......I have 3 years worth of merchandise I bought that has never come out of the boxes due to just running out of time and our being sick. So instead of buying anything this year I'm just gonna open all those boxes.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Got my Eerie Eva the other day and put her together tonight. Yes, she is currently in my powder room, because her dress has lots of stringy strands that my cats would have a field day with so I have to put her behind a closed door. I’ll probably leave her there, too, so she can greet my guests as they go to the bathroom! ?
> 
> I have to say, and I’m sorry because she’s now in my lady gang, but she just isn’t the prettiest. I apologize in advance to the model they used to make her! I don’t know what it is about her, there’s just something off about her face. But I’m not complaining....because just like in life, everyone can’t be beautiful right?
> 
> ...


love it I got Dreadful Devon...I love all these ladies!!!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I finally bought the GR forest man wreath. This thing is super heavy and oh so creepy looking!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bobbiejo said:


> I finally bought the GR forest man wreath. This thing is super heavy and oh so creepy looking!
> View attachment 722536


I have loved this creeper from first sight. Glad you got him!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ohhhhh just got myself in trouble. Got forest man.... theyve sold out alot. Witch collectors you wont regret buying the bewitched girls. Ive collected all five not discounted n love them. Really surprised any are available rt now


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> love it I got Dreadful Devon...I love all these ladies!!!


I have Devon as well, and Victoria.....bought those 2 a few years ago....love them all too!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I finally bought the GR forest man wreath. This thing is super heavy and oh so creepy looking!
> View attachment 722536



I saw him in person at the outlet store when I was last there and yes, very creepy looking!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> I finally bought the GR forest man wreath. This thing is super heavy and oh so creepy looking!
> View attachment 722536


Great choice. If you would not mind taking a picture or two of the actual wreath, it would be much appreciated.



Spirits Vineyard said:


> I saw him in person at the outlet store when I was last there and yes, very creepy looking!


I know that you caught a glimpse of me there, but you don't have to be mean? I wish that I lived close enough to hit the outlet. Do you recall how much they were asking for the wreath?


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I just got a trio of the hanging witch hats on ebay for $30...always wanted a set of these  Now I just nned to find some GiR broomstick pathway markers


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> Great choice. If you would not mind taking a picture or two of the actual wreath, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you caught a glimpse of me there, but you don't have to be mean? I wish that I lived close enough to hit the outlet. Do you recall how much they were asking for the wreath?


Haha! When I say creepy, I mean that in a good way! ?

It still had its original price of $199. But it was probably on sale with the rest of the older Halloween stuff. They refer to this years collection as “PRIME” but I don’t know if this is considered prime since it’s not new for this year, but it was placed in the same section with all the new stuff. Last time I was there, just a few weeks ago, the Prime items were 20% off and I think the non-prime was maybe at least 50% off.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha! When I say creepy, I mean that in a good way! ?
> 
> It still had its original price of $199. But it was probably on sale with the rest of the older Halloween stuff. They refer to this years collection as “PRIME” but I don’t know if this is considered prime since it’s not new for this year, but it was placed in the same section with all the new stuff. Last time I was there, just a few weeks ago, the Prime items were 20% off and I think the non-prime was maybe at least 50% off.


Okay, I will take it

In other words, the online price at the moment, which is still too high, might actually be the better deal. Thank you very much.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Are you close to an outlet? Looks like right now it would be 40% off.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Actually I take that back! Looks like last years Halloween might be 80% off!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I got the forest man wreath at the outlet store this week. It was 40% off, but still expensive. Something like $122. A couple dollars cheaper than online, but the slightly higher price online might be worth it just to get a box to store it in.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Here’s a couple of pictures.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Are you close to an outlet? Looks like right now it would be 40% off.





Spirits Vineyard said:


> Actually I take that back! Looks like last years Halloween might be 80% off!
> 
> View attachment 722563


No, unfortunately. It is probably already gone anyhow, being merely $40 with that huge discount. I appreciate the replies.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> Here’s a couple of pictures.
> View attachment 722568
> View attachment 722571


Thank you for going through the trouble. That is amazing. Any problems with the moss falling off?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I just want to be clear that while the wreath was available last year, it is not part of the 80% off. It was only 40% off. They had literally just marked all the Halloween down to 40% off the day I was there last Wednesday. They were busy putting Christmas stuff out, so I don’t expect they’ll get anymore Halloween until after the holiday.

The wreath is a little messy. Bits and pieces of moss fall off when moving it around.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> I just want to be clear that while the wreath was available last year, it is not part of the 80% off. It was only 40% off. They had literally just marked all the Halloween down to 40% off the day I was there last Wednesday. They were busy putting Christmas stuff out, so I don’t expect they’ll get anymore Halloween until after the holiday.
> 
> The wreath is a little messy. Bits and pieces of moss fall off when moving it around.


I was last going based on the post by Spirits Vineyard, who I noticed said _might_; I could be off.

That much is basically to be expected. Just wanted to be sure that it did not basically come apart, as one review made it sound. In your pics, the wreath looks pretty sturdy. Thank you.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Did anyone happen to buy (or already have) the Animated Wilma Witch? I just put her together tonight and mine appears to be missing her green belt. I was just curious if the belt was attached to her dress or if it was completely separate? The instructions sort of makes it sound like it should be attached at the back and then you just bring it around to the front pulling it thru the side loops. My dress has the loops on the sides, but the belt is nowhere to be seen (attached or unattached). I emailed GrandinRoad and am just waiting to hear back, but I was just curious.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bobbiejo said:


> Here’s a couple of pictures.
> View attachment 722568
> View attachment 722571


Uhhhh i know what im gonna do with my guy when he gets here. Im gonna add some critters to him....twig fairies etc. hes alittle more imposing in the close up pic.


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

I've heard so many mixed reviews on grandin hence why I've yet to purchase anything


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

GR is showing a 60% off but not on anything I'm interested in. Is there a code I'm missing? Thank you.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

No code at the moment. The 20% is sitewide so whatever the lowest price is, that’s what it is. It would be great if there was free shipping though ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Finally put my Wilma together. She has the BEST haggy witch face! ? I just love her. She’s missing her green belt, but I’m pretty sure I am going to be the only one to notice that though, no one else.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

What the hell happened to her? Her eyes or lob sided and it looks they used to finger paint her face!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I think she looks awesome!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

She just has a very grungy face....definitely doesn’t look like finger paint in person. She said if she ever sees you in person she’s gonna cast a spell on you! ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Heads up,! Grandin Road is having a 50% off, 13-hour flash sale on select Halloween merchandise. The Celestial Moon piece is marked down to $49.50. Score!



Spirits Vineyard said:


> She just has a very grungy face....definitely doesn’t look like finger paint in person. She said if she ever sees you in person she’s gonna cast a spell on you! ?


I like be her grungy witch face Spirits! Awesome hag of a witch which to my mind is perfection. Thanks for posting the photo.


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

oh yes! thanks for the heads up


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

debating on purchasing this or going on grandin for something similar









Life Size Animated Witch with LED Eyes and Spooky Sounds, Halloween Decorations | eBay


With the classic black and purple witch attire, this Halloween prop looks vivid and realistic. Halloween Decorations 2019. Using the string on top you can easily hang these decorations anywhere with a hook.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

The Katherine’s Collection Skeleton Wall Piece is now $199.50. I’m really excited to be adding it to my collection! Originally $549 then on sale for $399. I’m thrilled to get it at 50% off of the sale price. This is as good as the outlet price. 









Katherine's Collection Skeleton Wall Piece | Grandin Road


Our Katherine's Collection Skeleton Wall Piece is a Halloween masterpiece, each handcrafted for the ultimate dramatic impact. With a closer look, skull and torso are crystal-encrusted and hand-painted for aged realism; he is decked with the highest quality materials, from jewel-edged...




www.grandinroad.com





Also, the Dark Forest Wreath is now $74.50.









Dark Forest Wreath | Grandin Road


Put visitors face-to-face with their darkest fears. The grim greeter on our Dark Forest Wreath isn't animated, doesn't speak or make noise, but his green-eyed stare is enough to chill trick-or-treaters to the bone. Highly detailed resin face is designed to look like the bark of a tree...




www.grandinroad.com





There are more great items in this sale as well but my wallet says enough is enough, LOL! ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Joana Brown said:


> debating on purchasing this or going on grandin for something similar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it were me I would go by price, including shipping, while taking into account delivery time if I wanted it for this Halloween.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Heads up,! Grandin Road is having a 50% off, 13-hour flash sale on select Halloween merchandise.


Thanks. I found that the free shipping code, *OCTSHIP19*, also applies to orders.



Wycked Spiryt said:


> Also, the Dark Forest Wreath is now $74.50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was quite surprised to see that it is still available. With shipping waived, $74.50 total (well, tax besides) is a phenomenal price for the wreath.

I echo your sentiment


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Thank you for the discount code!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I ended up getting the haunted house silhouette. Ive been wanting one of these larger ones for a while but it was always the price that stopped me, but for $40 you can’t go wrong! I plan to just put it in my driveway against one of my garage doors with a fire & ice spotlight behind it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> The Katherine’s Collection Skeleton Wall Piece is now $199.50. I’m really excited to be adding it to my collection! Originally $549 then on sale for $399. I’m thrilled to get it at 50% off of the sale price. This is as good as the outlet price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the KC skeleton is no longer available


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Heads up,! Grandin Road is having a 50% off, 13-hour flash sale on select Halloween merchandise. The Celestial Moon piece is marked down to $49.50. Score!
> 
> 
> 
> I like be her grungy witch face Spirits! Awesome hag of a witch which to my mind is perfection. Thanks for posting the photo.


I bought my 2nd celestial moon when it was at $60......do I need a third? Hmmm..... ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I wonder what happened to all of the Karen Didion busts? I can’t imagine they all sold out. I bet they pulled them because they weren’t selling at their original prices.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

MasqAddikt said:


> Thanks. I found that the free shipping code, *OCTSHIP19*, also applies to orders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too was surprised to see it still available. There are some really nice pieces in this sale and with 50% off and free shipping I doubt that it gets any better. Really happy I held off on a few items.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I wonder what happened to all of the Karen Didion busts? I can’t imagine they all sold out. I bet they pulled them because they weren’t selling at their original prices.


Did you see the Karen Didion Witch Shadow Box that is in the sale? I am so tempted.









Karen Didion Witch Shadow Box | Grandin Road


With her convincingly devious expression and spellbook in hand, be wary! Our Witch Shadow Box, from renowned collectible designer Karen Didion, has magic brewing for your Halloween affairs. Hang her or display her rested on the mantel-she features all the craftsmanship and finest...




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

And this from Katherine’s Collection! Should I? 









Sorceress Skull Framed Mirror | Grandin Road


Take your Halloween decorating to a new dimension with the ominously opulent Sorceress Skull Framed Mirror, from Katherine's Collection. The three-dimensional design and haunting level of detail are destined to cast everyone under their spell. A realistic skeleton figure appears to emerge...




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Did you see the Karen Didion Witch Shadow Box that is in the sale? I am so tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, but I personally don’t really like that piece. The witch face on it doesn’t look much different than the small witches that you can get at Homegoods for $20-25. And considering that her other pieces, specifically the busts, were remakes of items also from Homegoods, I’m guessing those witches are the same. So what that means is even at 50% off with free shipping, its still overpriced. At least with KC I know I am getting an authentic, well made piece.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> And this from Katherine’s Collection! Should I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! This piece is AMAZING! Bought it year before last and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The KC witch moon wreath is also half off. Best price you’ll get on this. It’s also one of my favorite pieces I’ve previously purchased.









Witch Moon Wreath | Grandin Road


An irreversible spell has been cast all who darken your doorway, this Halloween season, are now under the magical aura of our frightfully sophisticated Witch Moon Wreath. So mesmerizingly detailed, guests just may forget to knock! Many moons of creative imagination and handcraftsmanship have...




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I did, but I personally don’t really like that piece. The witch face on it doesn’t look much different than the small witches that you can get at Homegoods for $20-25. And considering that her other pieces, specifically the busts, were remakes of items also from Homegoods, I’m guessing those witches are the same. So what that means is even at 50% off with free shipping, its still overpriced. At least with KC I know I am getting an authentic, well made piece.


I agree with you. This piece just doesn’t seem that special, even at the sale price.



Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yes! This piece is AMAZING! Bought it year before last and I absolutely love it!


Oh drat! But thank you for the encouragement and assessment of the piece. I read reviews that said the glittery embellishments either fell off or were nonexistent on the one they received so I was hesitant.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> The KC witch moon wreath is also half off. Best price you’ll get on this. It’s also one of my favorite pieces I’ve previously purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really want this piece as well but can’t justify two wreaths. I purchased the Dark Forest wreath because it fits better with one of my themes. I need another front door darn it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I agree with you. This piece just doesn’t seem that special, even at the sale price.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh drat! But thank you for the encouragement and assessment of the piece. I read reviews that said the glittery embellishments either fell off or were nonexistent on the one they received so I was hesitant.


I think they do have potential to fall off, but mine still has a good bit on it that you wouldn’t notice if a few fell off. Here are some pics of mine....it’s not hung yet, just sitting in my spare room at the moment, but you get the idea.

im kicking myself that I hesitated on the other KC skeleton because it’s not available now. At first I thought maybe it was too similar to this one, but then after I thought about it, I think it would actually make a great pair together. Both skeletons, but just “dressed” differently.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I really want this piece as well but can’t justify two wreaths. I purchased the Dark Forest wreath because it fits better with one of my themes. I need another front door darn it!


Then I guess I shouldn’t admit to how many wreaths I have! LOL. I rotate them. Hang them on inside doors (garage door, powder room door, closet door, wherever!) or even just on the wall. No need for a door!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Then I guess I shouldn’t admit to how many wreaths I have! LOL. I rotate them. Hang them on inside doors (garage door, powder room door, closet door, wherever!) or even just on the wall. No need for a door!


Oh, why didn’t I think of that!?! Duh!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I think they do have potential to fall off, but mine still has a good bit on it that you wouldn’t notice if a few fell off. Here are some pics of mine....it’s not hung yet, just sitting in my spare room at the moment, but you get the idea.
> 
> im kicking myself that I hesitated on the other KC skeleton because it’s not available now. At first I thought maybe it was too similar to this one, but then after I thought about it, I think it would actually make a great pair together. Both skeletons, but just “dressed” differently.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the photos! Yours are much better than GR. It is a beautiful piece!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Then I guess I shouldn’t admit to how many wreaths I have! LOL.


Same here. This wreath will make it over half a dozen that I have purchased _this_ year?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

So. All afternoon and evening I had the KC skeleton up and would refresh the page to see if the availability on it changed, and it just did! I quickly placed my order before it left again. I’m not sure if the order will be canceled or not, but at least I tried! ** fingers crossed **


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Seems like some late fun happened with GR today. Glad you got your wreaths. I snagged the melted face candles. Gift card was burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> So. All afternoon and evening I had the KC skeleton up and would refresh the page to see if the availability on it changed, and it just did! I quickly placed my order before it left again. I’m not sure if the order will be canceled or not, but at least I tried! ** fingers crossed **


I noticed that another item that was listed as being sold out earlier in the day came back in stock, so they might have more. I hope that you are able to get it.



Meadow said:


> Seems like some late fun happened with GR today. Glad you got your wreaths. I snagged the melted face candles. Gift card was burning a hole in my pocket.


Right on. _This _is what we all have been waiting for, some actual bargains. Thanks. I'm glad that you finally got to put that gift card to use (you know, you could have passed it this way if it was bothering you so much?). Good choice.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> Right on. _This _is what we all have been waiting for, some actual bargains. Thanks. I'm glad that you finally got to put that gift card to use (you know, you could have passed it this way if it was bothering you so much?). Good choice.


Yes! The motivation of this lingering $13.56 making me insane. It actually sparked an idea for 2020 in a weird and very random way.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Yes! The motivation of this lingering $13.56 making me insane. It actually sparked an idea for 2020 in a weird and very random way.


1,356 burning candles, with the creepy melting duo front and center?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> I noticed that another item that was listed as being sold out earlier in the day came back in stock, so they might have more. I hope that you are able to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Right on. _This _is what we all have been waiting for, some actual bargains. Thanks. I'm glad that you finally got to put that gift card to use (you know, you could have passed it this way if it was bothering you so much?). Good choice.


Yup, that happens often so that’s why I always check back often on an item I really want. Every now and again the order will be canceled, but other times it doesn’t! The last time I did that was a year or 2 ago with the black raven wreath, if you remember that one. I had already bought one, but decided I needed 2 in my display since I was hanging them on plantation shutters instead of a door. I must’ve refreshed that page hundreds of times over the course of a couple weeks, and it finally came back for an hour or two and I was able to get one! You just have to be diligent with coming back and coming often!


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> If it were me I would go by price, including shipping, while taking into account delivery time if I wanted it for this Halloween.


youre right! i ordered that a couple days ago


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Got a shipping confirm for my Katherines Collection wall skull so my order wasn’t canceled.....yay! And I have to say, the last couple of orders I placed have shipped super quick, unlike my first few orders placed a few weeks ago which seemEd much longer to ship. Not sure what’s up with that. Perhaps a last push to get things shipped so they could potentially arrive before Halloween...


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Think it’s been several years now since I last bought anything from GR.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Got a shipping confirm for my Katherines Collection wall skull so my order wasn’t canceled.....yay! And I have to say, the last couple of orders I placed have shipped super quick, unlike my first few orders placed a few weeks ago which seemEd much longer to ship. Not sure what’s up with that. Perhaps a last push to get things shipped so they could potentially arrive before Halloween...


That’s great news. Doesnt it annoy you when they cancel orders? Do you have an estimated date of arrival? I’m really excited about the Katherine’s Collection wall skull. It really will go fabulously with your KC Skeleton Mirror. When the sale first started I ordered the wall skull but then canceled and reordered using the free shipping code which I had initially overlooked. A huge thank you to MasqAddikt for posting the free shipping code! I wonder if my cancellation is why another wall skull became available later in the day? Anyway, I’m so happy you were able to get one during the half off sale Spirits.

I placed two orders with them during the flash sale but as of this morning only one has shipped. Estimated delivery between October 30 and November 5.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> When the sale first started I ordered the wall skull but then canceled and reordered using the free shipping code which I had initially overlooked. A huge thank you to MasqAddikt for posting the free shipping code! I wonder if my cancellation is why another wall skull became available later in the day?


Wise move. I technically cannot afford _anything_, so I am always on the lookout for any sort of extra discounts. Glad to help.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

I just checked GR website thinking that for an online retailer ... today is pretty much the same as Nov 1. Nope! Lots of stuff at full price or with minimal discounts. I just don't understand that, but it helps keep money in my pocket so it is probably a good thing for me


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Engineerchic said:


> I just checked GR website thinking that for an online retailer ... today is pretty much the same as Nov 1. Nope! Lots of stuff at full price or with minimal discounts. I just don't understand that, but it helps keep money in my pocket so it is probably a good thing for me


Agreed! I am watching a witch that was like $299 a week ago on sale & now it’s $599 (originally $899..... eye roll). When do they plan on clearancing Halloween?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

kristinms8 said:


> Agreed! I am watching a witch that was like $299 a week ago on sale & now it’s $599 (originally $899..... eye roll). When do they plan on clearancing Halloween?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have been stalking GR hoping for another major sale on Halloween items. Two days after Halloween and lots of things are still more than they were a couple of weeks ago during their 50% off sale. I hope they have at least another one or two pieces f those. I’m really not sure what rhyme-or-reason they have going on this year with pricing and discounts. I know they have sold out of a lot of stuff now but why not give a better discount on the remainder? 

But as Engineerchic pointed out, it just leaves more money in my pocket.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Anyone have a free shipping code that works for GR today? Tried the new email signup trick but of course it makes all discounted items go back to full price if you try to use the free shipping code. Always so hard to get 50% off and free ship with them.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Jottle said:


> Anyone have a free shipping code that works for GR today? Tried the new email signup trick but of course it makes all discounted items go back to full price if you try to use the free shipping code. Always so hard to get 50% off and free ship with them.


Nope, and today a lot of Halloween stuff is back to 20% off with free shipping. I am going to admit defeat, I am not meant to own the resin sea monster tentacles (even on sale, I can't get it below $90 with shipping) or the flame lighted pumpkins ($60+ with shipping). They're not wrong for demanding the prices they are posting, but I'm not their target demographic. For $90 I can animate 3 or more existing props.


----------



## ColdHeartArt (Nov 6, 2019)

Engineerchic said:


> Nope, and today a lot of Halloween stuff is back to 20% off with free shipping.


Offering much better deals before Halloween than after is an odd marketing plan, that is for sure.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

ColdHeartArt said:


> Offering much better deals before Halloween than after is an odd marketing plan, that is for sure.


I was thinking that exact same thing.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Sorry I missed a whole bunch of responses....not sure why I haven’t been getting email notifications!

I got my KC wall skeleton a few days ago but it’s still out in my garage in the box. I know I should’ve unboxed it by now, at least to make sure it wasn’t damaged or anything, but I will make sure to do that tomorrow! I have some major Halloween “un-decorating” to do anyway.

I agree about them not marking down the remaining stuff, does seem strange. But I’m guessing since they didn’t have a large amount of inventory to begin with, they have even less now after Halloween is over, so not a huge need to clearance it out to make room in their warehouse. Just a guess.

Oh, I have one more KC item that I purchased from Zulily that I should be getting in a few days.....the Brunhilda witch head! They had it on sale for around $180, which is the cheapest I’ve seen it anywhere. Can’t wait til next year to decorate with these new additions!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I agree about them not marking down the remaining stuff, does seem strange. But I’m guessing since they didn’t have a large amount of inventory to begin with, they have even less now after Halloween is over, so not a huge need to clearance it out to make room in their warehouse. Just a guess.
> 
> Oh, I have one more KC item that I purchased from Zulily that I should be getting in a few days.....the Brunhilda witch head! They had it on sale for around $180, which is the cheapest I’ve seen it anywhere. Can’t wait til next year to decorate with these new additions!


Maybe that is the case, though it is still strange to offer such paltry discounts now.

I just looked her up and that is an incredibly cool witch head. I hear you on that.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok, I finally unboxed the KC skeleton and I LOVE it! I’m so glad I changed my mind and decided to buy it. It will look amazing hanging next to my other one!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Did anyone buy the Brunhilda witch head? I received her today and just wanted to get other opinions on her. I love her, but the material used to make her head seems more hollow than other pieces I have. With other things such as the witch server, each piece doesn’t have that mass produced look, but for some reason this Brunhilda witch does. I think it’s the lines in her face, on her cheeks and forehead, and maybe because it’s so shiny it has a more plastic appearance (even though it’s not). It might just be me being overly critical, but I tend to do that when I pay a high dollar amount for something. Is it just me??


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Did anyone buy the Brunhilda witch head? I received her today and just wanted to get other opinions on her. I love her, but the material used to make her head seems more hollow than other pieces I have. With other things such as the witch server, each piece doesn’t have that mass produced look, but for some reason this Brunhilda witch does. I think it’s the lines in her face, on her cheeks and forehead, and maybe because it’s so shiny it has a more plastic appearance (even though it’s not). It might just be me being overly critical, but I tend to do that when I pay a high dollar amount for something. Is it just me??
> 
> View attachment 726464


No, it’s not just you. I agree, and when we pay high dollar for something I think being more critical is fair. We expect better quality on the higher priced items. If something is inexpensive I don’t hold it to the same standards as something that is relatively pricey.

I agree with you on Brunhilda as well. I also purchased the Haunted Spirits Candelabra and was extremely disappointed in the quality considering I paid $175.00 for it. The candle cups were crooked and off center, and not by design either.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That’s right, I remember you saying that about the candelabra! Did you end up returning it? 

I will be keeping Brunhilda, despite my comments. It’s just disappointing that her quality isn’t the usual KC that I’ve seen in her other pieces. Most of the other higher end KC things that I’ve purchased are great, but Brunhilda takes a back seat to them.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

If the shiny finish bothers you (it would bug me) I wonder if a very light coat of Krylon clear coat MATTE would help dull her skin? You would want to mask off her costume, her eyes, and her earrings but that would be possible with some patience (and a good bit of low tack painters tape). Another product to consider is Modern Masters Dead Flat Varnish. It is good for indoor use and it is a painted on clear coat that is very matte and very clear. I use it on picture frames when I want to protect raw or aged wood but don't want to make it look shiny or plasticky at all. You can find it at Amazon. The Krylon would be a thinner coat but less controllable than the Modern Masters imho.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That’s a great idea! I actually do already have some Krylon matte clear coat in the garage, but will look into the Modern Masters. Since she’s not huge, it shouldn’t take long at all to do it. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## ColdHeartArt (Nov 6, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> That’s a great idea! I actually do already have some Krylon matte clear coat in the garage, but will look into the Modern Masters. Since she’s not huge, it shouldn’t take long at all to do it.


Instead of buying another product to brush on, you could spray the other into a tray and then go with it, sparing yourself all of that dreadful masking mentioned. Extreme shine would bother me as well.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

ColdHeartArt said:


> Instead of buying another product to brush on, you could spray the other into a tray and then go with it, sparing yourself all of that dreadful masking mentioned. Extreme shine would bother me as well.


Brilliant! I was looking around for the Modern Masters because I do like the idea of painting vs. spraying, but the smallest container of it is 32oz and is $30 on Amazon. Since I already have the Krylon I will just go with that.


----------



## ColdHeartArt (Nov 6, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Brilliant! I was looking around for the Modern Masters because I do like the idea of painting vs. spraying, but the smallest container of it is 32oz and is $30 on Amazon. Since I already have the Krylon I will just go with that.


Yeah, clear coat products can get pretty pricey. I figured I'd bring up the idea before you blew money you did not have to, especially after just spending around $200 on the witch.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

ColdHeartArt said:


> Yeah, clear coat products can get pretty pricey. I figured I'd bring up the idea before you blew money you did not have to, especially after just spending around $200 on the witch.


If it was $10 or maybe even a smaller size I wouldve bought it, but yes, considering I don’t have anything else to clear coat at the moment, and I’ve already spent the $$ on the witch, the cheaper the better!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Finally got a chance to post the Celestial Moon pictures.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi all! I just popped in to see what all I missed. I just checked out GR’s website to update my new address and of course, I had to check out the Halloween items. All they had was last season’s pieces and at not very good prices. While I don’t see myself going crazy this year with Halloween purchases (hey, I just finished hauling all my decorations up to the attic. I have a lot!), I’m still hoping for one or two new pieces. Preferably ones that can be left out all year. I left last year’s celestial moon out as well as a few other older GR pieces. Now off to check out the crystal ball thread to see what all stands you guys have been buying.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi Bobbiejo! I actually just went into GrandinRoad today as well to check out what they had, because I got an email this morning promoting their Memorial Day sale which is a site-wide 25% off + free shipping, so of course I had to check that out! But, as usual, it excludes Halloween Haven. I noticed that during their last 25% + free shipping too, which was during off-season for Halloween but yet they excluded it. Considering this is what seems like a recurring theme for them to keep excluding halloween, they won’t be getting much business from me. I may buy 1 or 2 new things if they happen to be an “omg I gotta have it” kind of thing.....otherwise I will buy elsewhere. I think the days of spending thousands of dollars during one season at Grandinroad are since long gone, which I’ll be honest, is just as well for me since I don’t have the storage space anyway. And I‘m sure I speak for several people here.....we will all be happy to save the $$.

And you reminded me, I’ve been meaning to update the crystal ball thread, as well as the tarot card thread.....I definitely have a few new additions in those areas!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> Hi all! I just popped in to see what all I missed. I just checked out GR’s website to update my new address and of course, I had to check out the Halloween items. All they had was last season’s pieces and at not very good prices. While I don’t see myself going crazy this year with Halloween purchases (hey, I just finished hauling all my decorations up to the attic. I have a lot!), I’m still hoping for one or two new pieces. Preferably ones that can be left out all year. I left last year’s celestial moon out as well as a few other older GR pieces. Now off to check out the crystal ball thread to see what all stands you guys have been buying.


I don't remember when they put out the new catalog. I feel Iike it is in June/July. I always have to look even thought I don't have one square inch left in my storage


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ditto that Spookerstar! I need to hold a pop-up sale!


----------

